# O'Reilly spoils The View



## McDowell's

HAHAHA! Love him or hate him, this is freaking awesome. Anyone who makes the two dumbest people on the View shut up and walk off stage deserves a medal. If only it had been a permanent retiring from public life. I guess not even Bill O'Reilly has the ability to drive people permanently insane.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvalfQY89z8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvalfQY89z8[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

Typical libturds. I laughed my ass off.


----------



## California Girl

That's some funny shit. Bill O kicked some lady butt. 

Lord, those women are a bunch of morons.


----------



## Two Thumbs

CRAP!!

I can't get it to play!!

Who walked off in a huff?

I'm guessing one was Whoopi, if she's still there.  Was the other one that red head(?) ?


----------



## Revere

I've often wondered about the body language of making male guests sit in the middle with his legs open surrounded by five antagonistic women.

Every once in a while Bill goes squishy on us. 

But he looked mahvahlous.


----------



## Revere

Whoopee and Behar walked off.

Bawa Wawa apologized for them.


----------



## Revere

But they walked back on.  

Crap.

The producers must have threatened them.


----------



## WillowTree

Round these parts it's what we call a MELTDOWN!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

California Girl said:


> That's some funny shit. Bill O kicked some lady butt.
> 
> *Lord, those women are a bunch of morons*.



It's par for the course when it comes to liberals.


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## Two Thumbs

Revere said:


> Whoopee and Behar walked off.
> 
> Bawa Wawa apologized for them.



Barb always had some level of professionalism.  Not class, or she wouldn't have those 1/2 wits on the show with her.  But she is a pro.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I'd like to shove a grapefruit in Joy Baaayhar's face.  I cannot abide her.

They didn't even listen to BillO after they came back (betcha the producers chewed them out).  Look at Baaaayhar's face when she comes back.  Waddda pill.

OT, wth is with Whoopie's shoes?  And why does the woman not have eyebrows . . . ever?

EH has some niiice legs.


----------



## California Girl

Lonestar_logic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some funny shit. Bill O kicked some lady butt.
> 
> *Lord, those women are a bunch of morons*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's par for the course when it comes to liberals.
Click to expand...


They are not liberals. They are lefties.


----------



## saveliberty

Came into their show and they get handled.  How funny.

I expect Whoopi to act like a lefty and show hate.  You'd think Baher would have learned some tolerance with her HLN show.  Barbara needs new hostesses.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

Watching those two idiots walk off the stage in a huff was awesome!  Sounded like the crowd liked Bill, too.


----------



## rdean

Once it was pointed out to Billo that he demeaned the entire Muslim religion, he backed down and apologized.  Then Joy and Whoopi walked back on stage.

What you you right wingnuts watching?  Is that just another instance of right wingnut delusions.  You see only what you want to see.

So far this year it's

Anti gay

Anti women's rights

Anti Muslims

Anti Hispanics

And for constantly going after the first black president, anti black.

But at least you love the Chinese communists.  That's why you support American jobs being moved to China.  Ask them to come here to swell the ranks of the Republican Party.  I can't wait.  Better yet, you always talking about seceding.  Go there.


----------



## saveliberty

Lefties only want you to discuss facts that fit the frame of discussion they create.  I thought it was just a gang restroom break at first.  I see Bahar had to move away.  lol


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

Zoom-boing said:


> OT, wth is with Whoopie's shoes?



Those are the new fashionable rental bowling shoes.


----------



## WillowTree

saveliberty said:


> Came into their show and they get handled.  How funny.
> 
> I expect Whoopi to act like a lefty and show hate.  You'd think Baher would have learned some tolerance with her HLN show.  Barbara needs new hostesses.



Behar is the hater. I've always like Whoopi, she just lost her mind there for a moment. Maybe.


----------



## WillowTree

rdean said:


> Once it was pointed out to Billo that he demeaned the entire Muslim religion, he backed down and apologized.  Then Joy and Whoopi walked back on stage.
> 
> What you you right wingnuts watching?  Is that just another instance of right wingnut delusions.  You see only what you want to see.
> 
> So far this year it's
> 
> Anti gay
> 
> Anti women's rights
> 
> Anti Muslims
> 
> Anti Hispanics
> 
> And for constantly going after the first black president, anti black.
> 
> But at least you love the Chinese communists.  That's why you support American jobs being moved to China.  Ask them to come here to swell the ranks of the Republican Party.  I can't wait.  Better yet, you always talking about seceding.  Go there.



Libturds hate white people, working white people, banks, insurance companies, Republicans, Republican women, Black Republicans, Hispanic Republicans and anything to do with fair play. Yep,, you izz haters.


----------



## McDowell's

rdean said:


> Once it was pointed out to Billo that he demeaned the entire Muslim religion, he backed down and apologized.  Then Joy and Whoopi walked back on stage.
> 
> What you you right wingnuts watching?  Is that just another instance of right wingnut delusions.  You see only what you want to see.
> 
> So far this year it's
> 
> Anti gay
> 
> Anti women's rights
> 
> Anti Muslims
> 
> Anti Hispanics
> 
> And for constantly going after the first black president, anti black.
> 
> But at least you love the Chinese communists.  That's why you support American jobs being moved to China.  Ask them to come here to swell the ranks of the Republican Party.  I can't wait.  Better yet, you always talking about seceding.  Go there.



Umm, it's funny because they had a massive conniption on national television over the use of an adjective.


----------



## Cal

McDowell's said:


> HAHAHA! Love him or hate him, this is freaking awesome. Anyone who makes the two dumbest people on the View shut up and walk off stage deserves a medal. If only it had been a permanent retiring from public life. I guess not even Bill O'Reilly has the ability to drive people permanently insane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvalfQY89z8



These ladies look like fools. Anyone who lets Bill'O get the best of 'em don't deserve to be on TV in the first place. He's a fucking tool who likes to paint a religion with a broad brush. Although I must say, Mrs. Hasselback brought a good point. Then again, I may just be blinded by beauty.. Damn.. 





Christlawdemmercy!


----------



## WillowTree

YoungLefty said:


> McDowell's said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA! Love him or hate him, this is freaking awesome. Anyone who makes the two dumbest people on the View shut up and walk off stage deserves a medal. If only it had been a permanent retiring from public life. I guess not even Bill O'Reilly has the ability to drive people permanently insane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvalfQY89z8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ladies look like fools. Anyone who lets Bill'O get the best of 'em don't deserve to be on TV in the first place. He's a fucking tool who likes to paint a religion with a broad brush. Although I must say, Mrs. Hasselback brought a good point. Then again, I may just be blinded by beauty.. Damn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christlawdemmercy!
Click to expand...


Republican Beauty!


----------



## saveliberty

Muslims allow themselves to be painted that way by not actively rooting out the extremists.  Hasselbeck is the total package...smart, classy and good looking.


----------



## rdean

willowtree said:


> younglefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcdowell's said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha! Love him or hate him, this is freaking awesome. Anyone who makes the two dumbest people on the view shut up and walk off stage deserves a medal. If only it had been a permanent retiring from public life. I guess not even bill o'reilly has the ability to drive people permanently insane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvalfqy89z8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these ladies look like fools. Anyone who lets bill'o get the best of 'em don't deserve to be on tv in the first place. He's a fucking tool who likes to paint a religion with a broad brush. Although i must say, mrs. Hasselback brought a good point. Then again, i may just be blinded by beauty.. Damn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christlawdemmercy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> republican beauty!
Click to expand...


90%


----------



## Cal

WillowTree said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McDowell's said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA! Love him or hate him, this is freaking awesome. Anyone who makes the two dumbest people on the View shut up and walk off stage deserves a medal. If only it had been a permanent retiring from public life. I guess not even Bill O'Reilly has the ability to drive people permanently insane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvalfQY89z8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ladies look like fools. Anyone who lets Bill'O get the best of 'em don't deserve to be on TV in the first place. He's a fucking tool who likes to paint a religion with a broad brush. Although I must say, Mrs. Hasselback brought a good point. Then again, I may just be blinded by beauty.. Damn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christlawdemmercy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Republican Beauty!
Click to expand...


IDC what party, she's a schmexy customer!


----------



## Dreadnaught1968

rdean said:


> And for constantly going after the first black president, anti black.



So, by your logic, then Dimocrats must be anti-women because the way they constantly go after Sarah Palin?


----------



## AmericanFirst

rdean said:


> Once it was pointed out to Billo that he demeaned the entire Muslim religion, he backed down and apologized.  Then Joy and Whoopi walked back on stage.
> 
> What you you right wingnuts watching?  Is that just another instance of right wingnut delusions.  You see only what you want to see.
> 
> So far this year it's
> 
> Anti gay
> 
> Anti women's rights
> 
> Anti Muslims
> 
> Anti Hispanics
> 
> And for constantly going after the first black president, anti black.
> 
> But at least you love the Chinese communists.  That's why you support American jobs being moved to China.  Ask them to come here to swell the ranks of the Republican Party.  I can't wait.  Better yet, you always talking about seceding.  Go there.


Actually it is the dimwits in bed with the chinese. But keep on telling people otherwise. Like I have said before, the dimwits like to lie and accuse the republicans of doing what the dimwits do, idiots. If you compare commies to anybody it is the dimwits.


----------



## xotoxi

California Girl said:


> That's some funny shit. Bill O kicked some lady butt.
> 
> Lord, those women are a bunch of morons.



He didn't kick Barbara Walter's butt...she ripped him a new a-hole.

It was the comedienes that walked off stage...what the hell do they know anyway.


----------



## xotoxi

YoungLefty said:


> McDowell's said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA! Love him or hate him, this is freaking awesome. Anyone who makes the two dumbest people on the View shut up and walk off stage deserves a medal. If only it had been a permanent retiring from public life. I guess not even Bill O'Reilly has the ability to drive people permanently insane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvalfQY89z8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ladies look like fools. Anyone who lets Bill'O get the best of 'em don't deserve to be on TV in the first place. He's a fucking tool who likes to paint a religion with a broad brush. Although I must say, Mrs. Hasselback brought a good point. Then again, I may just be blinded by beauty.. Damn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christlawdemmercy!
Click to expand...


When I see her, I get sprung.


----------



## mudwhistle

It was friggen hilarious.

How dare you say Muslims flew those planes into those buildings on 9/11.

Who did they think did it....Boy-scouts? No....Timothy McVeigh.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ironically one of O'Reilly's favorite tedious rants for years has been against the so-called 'secular progressives' trying to deny Christians their religious rights and freedoms.

Nice to see he's become exactly what he once condemned.


----------



## Cal

mudwhistle said:


> It was friggen hilarious.
> 
> How dare you say Muslims flew those planes into those buildings on 9/11.
> 
> Who did they think did it....Boy-scouts? No....Timothy McVeigh.



Do we really need to post the tons of news stories to people who've killed in the name of Christianity? It's bullshit to paint a religion based on the minority of bozo/s in that religion. 

When I talk about "Hutaree" or any of the other dozens of Christian terrorists or murderers, I don't call them "Christian Terrorists", I call them "Terrorists". As we should do with these Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Sherry

Damn, that was a juvenile reaction. I would have thought they were smart enough to realize the only reason Bill goes on that show is to pimp his books, and now their little temper tantrum will get him a lot more attention.


----------



## WillowTree

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for constantly going after the first black president, anti black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, by your logic, then Dimocrats must be anti-women because the way they constantly go after Sarah Palin?
Click to expand...


Bang! Slam Dunk.


----------



## mudwhistle

YoungLefty said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was friggen hilarious.
> 
> How dare you say Muslims flew those planes into those buildings on 9/11.
> 
> Who did they think did it....Boy-scouts? No....Timothy McVeigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really need to post the tons of news stories to people who've killed in the name of Christianity? It's bullshit to paint a religion based on the minority of bozo/s in that religion.
> 
> When I talk about "Hutaree" or any of the other dozens of Christian terrorists or murderers, I don't call them "Christian Terrorists", I call them "Terrorists". As we should do with these Islamic terrorists.
Click to expand...


Can you site any of these that have happened recently? Are Christians blowing people up as we speak like Muslims are?


----------



## NYcarbineer

mudwhistle said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was friggen hilarious.
> 
> How dare you say Muslims flew those planes into those buildings on 9/11.
> 
> Who did they think did it....Boy-scouts? No....Timothy McVeigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really need to post the tons of news stories to people who've killed in the name of Christianity? It's bullshit to paint a religion based on the minority of bozo/s in that religion.
> 
> When I talk about "Hutaree" or any of the other dozens of Christian terrorists or murderers, I don't call them "Christian Terrorists", I call them "Terrorists". As we should do with these Islamic terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you site any of these that have happened recently? Are Christians blowing people up as we speak like Muslims are?
Click to expand...


Catholic priests molesting children has happened recently, and not recently, and in incidents numbering in the thousands.


----------



## mudwhistle

NYcarbineer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really need to post the tons of news stories to people who've killed in the name of Christianity? It's bullshit to paint a religion based on the minority of bozo/s in that religion.
> 
> When I talk about "Hutaree" or any of the other dozens of Christian terrorists or murderers, I don't call them "Christian Terrorists", I call them "Terrorists". As we should do with these Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you site any of these that have happened recently? Are Christians blowing people up as we speak like Muslims are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catholic priests molesting children has happened recently, and not recently, and in incidents numbering in the thousands.
Click to expand...


Nice reach. [Not really]

Sorry. Nobody got killed. You cannot comport feeling up children with murdering thousands of people in New York by flying jets into skyscrapers....or blowing up our troops with IEDs.


----------



## Jeremy

NYcarbineer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really need to post the tons of news stories to people who've killed in the name of Christianity? It's bullshit to paint a religion based on the minority of bozo/s in that religion.
> 
> When I talk about "Hutaree" or any of the other dozens of Christian terrorists or murderers, I don't call them "Christian Terrorists", I call them "Terrorists". As we should do with these Islamic terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you site any of these that have happened recently? Are Christians blowing people up as we speak like Muslims are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Catholic priests molesting children has happened recently, and not recently, and in incidents numbering in the thousands.
Click to expand...


So, your saying Catholics prefer making love not war?


----------



## NYcarbineer

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you site any of these that have happened recently? Are Christians blowing people up as we speak like Muslims are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic priests molesting children has happened recently, and not recently, and in incidents numbering in the thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice reach. [Not really]
> 
> Sorry. Nobody got killed. You cannot comport feeling up children with murdering thousands of people in New York by flying jets into skyscrapers....or blowing up our troops with IEDs.
Click to expand...


Killing troops is war.

Nice to see you don't consider child molestation a serious crime.


----------



## NYcarbineer

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you site any of these that have happened recently? Are Christians blowing people up as we speak like Muslims are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic priests molesting children has happened recently, and not recently, and in incidents numbering in the thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice reach. [Not really]
> 
> Sorry. Nobody got killed. You cannot comport feeling up children with murdering thousands of people in New York by flying jets into skyscrapers....or blowing up our troops with IEDs.
Click to expand...


How many have the Catholic IRA terrorists in Northern Ireland killed?


----------



## Charles_Main

When Liberal Bimbos are confronted with logic from the right. They run away.

Who would have figured


----------



## NYcarbineer

O'Reilly can condemn the entire religion of Islam for what Muslim terrorists did, but let's look at what he says on the subject of condemning all of Catholicism for the thousands and thousands of incidents of priests molesting children:

*A number of Catholics have left the church because of the priestly sins, but not me. From the beginning, in Sister Claudia's first grade class, I understood that the Catholic Church was about Jesus, not Father Flannery. Believe me, I saw so many loons in my Catholic school days that I should be a Buddhist. But it is the theology, not church leadership, that keeps me in the fold....*

*...I like this analogy: We've had some pretty bad leaders in America, right? Do they make you want to renounce your citizenship? The United States is not the people who lead it. It is all of us.

Same thing with the Catholic Church. It's not corrupt priests or apathetic leaders in Rome. It's Jesus and his followers, the folks who sit in the pews on Sunday. And that's good enough for me. *


Bill O'Reilly: Bill's Column - The Catholic Quandary

And to quote Me...

...it's always different when it's your guys...


----------



## Yurt

o'reilly is a dumbass on this one


----------



## Harry Dresden

rdean said:


> What you you right wingnuts watching?  Is that just another instance of right wingnut *delusions.* *You see only what you want to see.*



....unfucking believable.....geezus Dean you are piece of work.........


----------



## Harry Dresden

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for constantly going after the first black president, anti black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, by your logic, then Dimocrats must be anti-women because the way they constantly go after Sarah Palin?
Click to expand...


....32 posts and he has got Dean figured out already....


----------



## Yurt

dreadnaught1968 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> and for constantly going after the first black president, anti black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, by your logic, then dimocrats must be anti-women because the way they constantly go after sarah palin?
Click to expand...


win


----------



## Harry Dresden

YoungLefty said:


> When I talk about "Hutaree" or any of the other dozens of Christian terrorists or murderers, I don't call them "Christian Terrorists", I call them "Terrorists". As we should do with these* Islamic terrorists.*



but then you do what you say you dont do....


----------



## Charles_Main

Harry Dresden said:


> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And for constantly going after the first black president, anti black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, by your logic, then Dimocrats must be anti-women because the way they constantly go after Sarah Palin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....32 posts and he has got Dean figured out already....
Click to expand...


So what he is saying, Is the first black president should never be questioned ever.

How is that any less wrong than racism?

He gets a pass just for being black? Really?

You are pretty funny Rdean. No president should ever be given a pass, especially just because of their skin color. How incredibly stupid.


----------



## txlonghorn

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you site any of these that have happened recently? Are Christians blowing people up as we speak like Muslims are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catholic priests molesting children has happened recently, and not recently, and in incidents numbering in the thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice reach. [Not really]
> 
> Sorry. Nobody got killed. You cannot comport feeling up children with murdering thousands of people in New York by flying jets into skyscrapers....or blowing up our troops with IEDs.
Click to expand...


Apparently they can....for the record, I am NOT...repeat.. NOT condoning the actions of those monsters.

But it is a horrible reach for justification's sake.  

FACT....O'Rielly said nothing wrong.  Whoopi and Behar acted ridiculous and Barbara did her best to correct the display of unprofessionalism of her colleagues.  

FACT... 70% of Americans ARE indeed against this mosque.  But if it were moved, that number would drop way down.  So the real question is this.....what is so GOD DAMN...errr wait...I apologize.... what is so ALLAH DAMN important about putting this mosque in this location that they will not do so?  Especially since they claim that it is a sign of peace.  

I want to build a Baptist Church in the heart of Tehran...is that ok?


----------



## txlonghorn

Charles_Main said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, by your logic, then Dimocrats must be anti-women because the way they constantly go after Sarah Palin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....32 posts and he has got Dean figured out already....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what he is saying, Is the first black president should never be questioned ever.
> 
> How is that any less wrong than racism?
> 
> He gets a pass just for being black? Really?
> 
> You are pretty funny Rdean. No president should ever be given a pass, especially just because of their skin color. How incredibly stupid.
Click to expand...


Shame on you for calling Rdean stupid!!!

It's a slap in the face to stupid people.


----------



## CMike

That was awesome.


----------



## CMike

dreadnaught1968 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> and for constantly going after the first black president, anti black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, by your logic, then dimocrats must be anti-women because the way they constantly go after sarah palin?
Click to expand...


score!!!


----------



## Charles_Main

You libs are being so ridicules. What exactly was wrong with what He said.

Do you deny that we were attacked by Muslims on 9/11. Are you so PC that you think we can't even point that out?


----------



## Jack Fate

Those 2 trailer trash madonnas should be sitting in front of a TV eating bon bons and drinking coffee instead of being on The View.


----------



## mudwhistle

Charles_Main said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, by your logic, then Dimocrats must be anti-women because the way they constantly go after Sarah Palin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....32 posts and he has got Dean figured out already....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what he is saying, Is the first black president should never be questioned ever.
> 
> How is that any less wrong than racism?
> 
> He gets a pass just for being black? Really?
> 
> You are pretty funny Rdean. No president should ever be given a pass, especially just because of their skin color. How incredibly stupid.
Click to expand...


rdean thinks Obama can do anything he wants as long as he helps the people. 

He excuses this silly premise by claiming anyone who's against Obama's ideology is a racist.


----------



## Charles_Main

mudwhistle said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....32 posts and he has got Dean figured out already....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what he is saying, Is the first black president should never be questioned ever.
> 
> How is that any less wrong than racism?
> 
> He gets a pass just for being black? Really?
> 
> You are pretty funny Rdean. No president should ever be given a pass, especially just because of their skin color. How incredibly stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rdean thinks Obama can do anything he wants as long as he helps the people.
> 
> He excuses this silly premise by claiming anyone who's against Obama's ideology is a racist.
Click to expand...


What he fails to grasp is that by wanting the First black president to be given a pass just because he is Black. It is he who is being a bigot.


----------



## CMike

Charles_Main said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what he is saying, Is the first black president should never be questioned ever.
> 
> How is that any less wrong than racism?
> 
> He gets a pass just for being black? Really?
> 
> You are pretty funny Rdean. No president should ever be given a pass, especially just because of their skin color. How incredibly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean thinks Obama can do anything he wants as long as he helps the people.
> 
> He excuses this silly premise by claiming anyone who's against Obama's ideology is a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What he fails to grasp is that by wanting the First black president to be given a pass just because he is Black. It is he who is being a bigot.
Click to expand...

What makes it so hypocritical is how viciously the liberals attacked Clarence Thomas.


----------



## Charles_Main

CMike said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> rdean thinks Obama can do anything he wants as long as he helps the people.
> 
> He excuses this silly premise by claiming anyone who's against Obama's ideology is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he fails to grasp is that by wanting the First black president to be given a pass just because he is Black. It is he who is being a bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes it so hypocritical is how viciously the liberals attacked Clarence Thomas.
Click to expand...


Yep, Rdean among them I am sure.


----------



## Jack Fate

CMike said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> rdean thinks Obama can do anything he wants as long as he helps the people.
> 
> He excuses this silly premise by claiming anyone who's against Obama's ideology is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he fails to grasp is that by wanting the First black president to be given a pass just because he is Black. It is he who is being a bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes it so hypocritical is how viciously the liberals attacked Clarence Thomas.
Click to expand...


Clarence Thomas wasn't black enough.  In order to be a real authentic black in liberal la la land you have to be liberal and part of the clique.  Obama is pure.  He's never built or ran anything, but he's indoctrinated in the liberal ivory towers and is black.  Tha's all he needs.


----------



## CMike

In reality all the liberals care about is a liberal in power. It doesn't matter what color, race, or creed.

It's all about the POWER.


----------



## mudwhistle

CMike said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> rdean thinks Obama can do anything he wants as long as he helps the people.
> 
> He excuses this silly premise by claiming anyone who's against Obama's ideology is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he fails to grasp is that by wanting the First black president to be given a pass just because he is Black. It is he who is being a bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes it so hypocritical is how viciously the liberals attacked Clarence Thomas.
Click to expand...


Condi Rice got the same treatment. They're not authentically black unless they vote Democrat.

Stay on the plantation darkies or you're gonna get railroaded by the left.


----------



## midcan5

Were we attacked by Christians in Oklahoma City?

Were we attacked by Christians during the Atlanta Olympics? 

Were we attacked by Christians at the many Family Planning Center bombings? 



"We do not usually look for allies when we love. Indeed, we often look on those who love with us as rivals and trespassers. But we always look for allies when we hate." Eric Hoffer


----------



## saveliberty

midcan5 said:


> Were we attacked by Christians in Oklahoma City?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians during the Atlanta Olympics?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians at the many Family Planning Center bombings?
> 
> 
> 
> "We do not usually look for allies when we love. Indeed, we often look on those who love with us as rivals and trespassers. But we always look for allies when we hate." Eric Hoffer



Pardon me, you seem to be missing the word extremist.  We could just call them terrorists, but the President doesn't like that word.


----------



## rightwinger

saveliberty said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians in Oklahoma City?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians during the Atlanta Olympics?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians at the many Family Planning Center bombings?
> 
> 
> 
> "We do not usually look for allies when we love. Indeed, we often look on those who love with us as rivals and trespassers. But we always look for allies when we hate." Eric Hoffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me, you seem to be missing the word extremist.  We could just call them terrorists, but the President doesn't like that word.
Click to expand...


Especially when it applies to right wing extremists


----------



## saveliberty

There are no confirmed sources that prove Timothy McVey was a Christian at the time of the bombing.  In fact, there ARE sources that show he was NOT a Christian.


----------



## mudwhistle

midcan5 said:


> Were we attacked by Christians in Oklahoma City?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians during the Atlanta Olympics?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians at the many Family Planning Center bombings?
> 
> 
> 
> "We do not usually look for allies when we love. Indeed, we often look on those who love with us as rivals and trespassers. But we always look for allies when we hate." Eric Hoffer



What Christian attacked Oklahoma City? 

The rest of them aren't Christians. No real Christian believes in murder. And that shit ain't happening today. The threat isn't out there anymore because those few isolated nut-cases are ether dead or in jail.

You pointed out something that really is illuminating. 

When a Christian loses his mind and commits violence it's always an isolated case. But Muslims are pushing suicide bombers out of Madrases by the thousands. Which one do you consider to be more of a threat? Your answer will indicate your common-sense or lack of.


----------



## eagleseven

About the only time I've genuinely enjoyed _The View_.


----------



## Jeremy

eagleseven said:


> About the only time I've genuinely enjoyed _The View_.



True dat.


----------



## rightwinger

saveliberty said:


> There are no confirmed sources that prove Timothy McVey was a Christian at the time of the bombing.  In fact, there ARE sources that show he was NOT a Christian.



Was he a witch???


----------



## Jeremy

rightwinger said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no confirmed sources that prove Timothy McVey was a Christian at the time of the bombing.  In fact, there ARE sources that show he was NOT a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he a witch???
Click to expand...


Community organizer.


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no confirmed sources that prove Timothy McVey was a Christian at the time of the bombing.  In fact, there ARE sources that show he was NOT a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he a witch???
Click to expand...


No....he was a Muslim.


----------



## Harry Dresden

midcan5 said:


> Were we attacked by Christians in Oklahoma City?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians during the Atlanta Olympics?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians at the many Family Planning Center bombings?



no to all 3.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> Especially when it applies to right wing extremists



or Left....


----------



## Charles_Main

midcan5 said:


> Were we attacked by Christians in Oklahoma City?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians during the Atlanta Olympics?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians at the many Family Planning Center bombings?
> 
> 
> 
> "We do not usually look for allies when we love. Indeed, we often look on those who love with us as rivals and trespassers. But we always look for allies when we hate." Eric Hoffer



Only one of those attacks had ANYTHING at all to do with the Attackers Religion. Unlike Fanatical Muslim Terrorist who's attacks in their own words are "IN THE NAME OF ALLAH"


----------



## Harry Dresden

saveliberty said:


> There are no confirmed sources that prove Timothy McVey was a Christian at the time of the bombing.  In fact, there ARE sources that show he was NOT a Christian.



but he was an Extremist...


----------



## Harry Dresden

rightwinger said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no confirmed sources that prove Timothy McVey was a Christian at the time of the bombing.  In fact, there ARE sources that show he was NOT a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he a witch???
Click to expand...


a vampire is what i heard...


----------



## Charles_Main

Nice thread hijacking guys!


----------



## Jeremy

Charles_Main said:


> Nice thread hijacking guys!


----------



## Jeremy

Charles_Main said:


> Nice thread hijacking guys!



Rightwinger started it!


----------



## mudwhistle

Harry Dresden said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no confirmed sources that prove Timothy McVey was a Christian at the time of the bombing.  In fact, there ARE sources that show he was NOT a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he was an Extremist...
Click to expand...

So being an extremist makes him automatically a Christian?

He was a nut. 

His primary interests were firearms. He tried to get into Special Forces around the time I was in the Q course and failed. They claim it was because of his failure to meet the physical demands but I think he could have opened his mouth and spouted off about some stupid shit and got bounced. He won a Bronze Star during Desert Storm so he was no coward. 

They gave us several psychological exams and I'm sure they spotted that he was a bit off.



> _After leaving the army in 1992, McVeigh grew increasingly transient. At first he worked briefly near his hometown of Pendleton as a security guard, *where he sounded off daily to his co-worker Carl Lebron, Jr. about his loathing for government. *Deciding the Buffalo area was too liberal, he left his job and began driving around America, seeking out his old friends from the Army.[17]
> 
> McVeigh wrote letters to local newspapers, complaining about taxes:
> 
> Taxes are a joke. Regardless of what a political candidate "promises," they will increase. More taxes are always the answer to government mismanagement. They mess up. We suffer. Taxes are reaching cataclysmic levels, with no slowdown in sight. [...] *Is a Civil War Imminent? Do we have to shed blood to reform the current system?* I hope it doesn't come to that. But it might.[18]_ Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



A guy that thinks like this would never last long as a Green Beret. Talking about revolution or a civil war...as McVeigh did...has no place in a position of leadership or great responsibility. I think Obama is every bit as radical as McVeigh...he just found a peaceful way to cause revolution.


----------



## Charles_Main

The closest thing to Christian Terrorist we have are the extreme right to lifers.

Islamic Terrorism is far more prevalent.


----------



## Charles_Main

mudwhistle said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no confirmed sources that prove Timothy McVey was a Christian at the time of the bombing.  In fact, there ARE sources that show he was NOT a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he was an Extremist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So being an extremist makes him automatically a Christian?
> 
> He was a nut.
> 
> His primary interests were firearms. He tried to get into Special Forces around the time I was in the Q course and failed. They claim it was because of his failure to meet the physical demands but I think he could have opened his mouth and spouted off about some stupid shit and got bounced. He won a Bronze Star during Desert Storm so he was no coward.
> 
> They gave us several psychological exams and I'm sure they spotted that he was a bit off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After leaving the army in 1992, McVeigh grew increasingly transient. At first he worked briefly near his hometown of Pendleton as a security guard, *where he sounded off daily to his co-worker Carl Lebron, Jr. about his loathing for government. *Deciding the Buffalo area was too liberal, he left his job and began driving around America, seeking out his old friends from the Army.[17]
> 
> McVeigh wrote letters to local newspapers, complaining about taxes:
> 
> Taxes are a joke. Regardless of what a political candidate "promises," they will increase. More taxes are always the answer to government mismanagement. They mess up. We suffer. Taxes are reaching cataclysmic levels, with no slowdown in sight. [...] *Is a Civil War Imminent? Do we have to shed blood to reform the current system?* I hope it doesn't come to that. But it might.[18]_ Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy that thinks like this would never last long as a Green Beret. Talking about revolution or a civil war...as McVeigh did...has no place in a position of leadership or great responsibility. I think Obama is every bit as radical as McVeigh...he just found a peaceful way to cause revolution.
Click to expand...


The people living in the shattered remains of our once great nation. After it collapses under the weight of Debt. Will likely see his "revolution" as not so non violent at all.


----------



## mudwhistle

Charles_Main said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> but he was an Extremist...
> 
> 
> 
> So being an extremist makes him automatically a Christian?
> 
> He was a nut.
> 
> His primary interests were firearms. He tried to get into Special Forces around the time I was in the Q course and failed. They claim it was because of his failure to meet the physical demands but I think he could have opened his mouth and spouted off about some stupid shit and got bounced. He won a Bronze Star during Desert Storm so he was no coward.
> 
> They gave us several psychological exams and I'm sure they spotted that he was a bit off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _After leaving the army in 1992, McVeigh grew increasingly transient. At first he worked briefly near his hometown of Pendleton as a security guard, *where he sounded off daily to his co-worker Carl Lebron, Jr. about his loathing for government. *Deciding the Buffalo area was too liberal, he left his job and began driving around America, seeking out his old friends from the Army.[17]
> 
> McVeigh wrote letters to local newspapers, complaining about taxes:
> 
> Taxes are a joke. Regardless of what a political candidate "promises," they will increase. More taxes are always the answer to government mismanagement. They mess up. We suffer. Taxes are reaching cataclysmic levels, with no slowdown in sight. [...] *Is a Civil War Imminent? Do we have to shed blood to reform the current system?* I hope it doesn't come to that. But it might.[18]_ Timothy McVeigh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A guy that thinks like this would never last long as a Green Beret. Talking about revolution or a civil war...as McVeigh did...has no place in a position of leadership or great responsibility. I think Obama is every bit as radical as McVeigh...he just found a peaceful way to cause revolution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people living in the shattered remains of our once great nation. After it collapses under the weight of Debt. Will likely see his "revolution" as not so non violent at all.
Click to expand...


Be careful.....somebody might call you an extremist and report you.

For the record...McVeigh claimed to be an* Agnostic*.



> In interviews before his execution, documented in American Terrorist, McVeigh stated he decapitated an Iraqi soldier with cannon fire on his first day in the war and celebrated. But he said he later was shocked to be ordered to execute surrendering prisoners and to see carnage on the road leaving Kuwait City  after U.S. troops routed the Iraqi army. In interviews following the Oklahoma City bombing, McVeigh said he began harboring anti-government feelings during the Gulf War. In 1998, while in prison, McVeigh wrote an essay that criticized US foreign policy towards Iraq as being hypocritical:
> 
> _   "The administration has said that Iraq has no right to stockpile chemical or biological weapons (&#8220;weapons of mass destruction&#8221 &#8211; mainly because they have used them in the past.
> 
> Well, if that&#8217;s the standard by which these matters are decided, then the U.S. is the nation that set the precedent. The U.S. has stockpiled these same weapons (and more) for over 40 years. The U.S. claims that this was done for deterrent purposes during the &#8220;Cold War&#8221; with the Soviet Union. Why, then is it invalid for Iraq to claim the same reason (deterrence) &#8212; with respect to Iraq&#8217;s (real) war with and the continued threat of, its neighbor Iran?
> 
> If Saddam is such a demon and people are calling for war crimes charges and trials against him and his nation, why do we not hear the same cry for blood directed at those responsible for even greater amounts of &#8220;mass destruction&#8221; &#8212; like those responsible and involved in dropping bombs on the cities mentioned above.
> 
> The truth is, the U.S. has set the standard when it comes to the stockpiling and use of weapons of mass destruction."[87]_



Sounds more like a liberal when it comes to religion and the Iraq War. Boy...I bet that will set some of them off. Aside from the gun issue Timothy McVeigh thought just like any random lib.


----------



## Sherry

Charles_Main said:


> You libs are being so ridicules. What exactly was wrong with what He said.
> 
> Do you deny that we were attacked by Muslims on 9/11. Are you so PC that you think we can't even point that out?



Bill was on Beck tonight, and he actually made a decent point that we refer to the attack on Pearl Harbor from the Japanese, not Japanese extremists. Yet we logically don't equate the attack with ALL Japanese. We're almost 10 years out now from 9/11, so making such a mountain out of this molehill is just another excuse to get pissy with each other.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Let's not let it just slide away here that several Islamophobe posters in this thread threw child molesting under the bus here in order to coddle the Catholic Church's legion of pedophile priests.

How about no Catholic churches next to schools?  Period.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I'm thinking a terrorist missed a golden opportunity here. All these idiots in 1 room. That's a win win for America.


----------



## theHawk

rdean said:


> Once it was pointed out to Billo that he demeaned the entire Muslim religion, he backed down and apologized.  Then Joy and Whoopi walked back on stage.
> 
> What you you right wingnuts watching?  Is that just another instance of right wingnut delusions.  You see only what you want to see.
> 
> So far this year it's
> 
> Anti gay
> 
> Anti women's rights
> 
> Anti Muslims
> 
> Anti Hispanics
> 
> And for constantly going after the first black president, anti black.
> 
> But at least you love the Chinese communists.  That's why you support American jobs being moved to China.  Ask them to come here to swell the ranks of the Republican Party.  I can't wait.  Better yet, you always talking about seceding.  Go there.



He didn't "demean" the whole religion, he simply stated a FACT that Muslims attacked and killed Americans on 9/11.  That simple FACT may drive liberals like you and Whoopi into a meltdown, but calling them "extremists" doesn't take away from the fact that they were Muslim.


----------



## theHawk

NYcarbineer said:


> Let's not let it just slide away here that several Islamophobe posters in this thread threw child molesting under the bus here in order to coddle the Catholic Church's legion of pedophile priests.
> 
> *How about no Catholic churches next to schools*?  Period.



Do you realize that there are more school teachers than priests that are child molesters?


----------



## theHawk

Charles_Main said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians in Oklahoma City?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians during the Atlanta Olympics?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians at the many Family Planning Center bombings?
> 
> 
> 
> "We do not usually look for allies when we love. Indeed, we often look on those who love with us as rivals and trespassers. But we always look for allies when we hate." Eric Hoffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one of those attacks had ANYTHING at all to do with the Attackers Religion. Unlike Fanatical Muslim Terrorist who's attacks in their own words are "IN THE NAME OF ALLAH"
Click to expand...


Correct.  These libtards will go out of their way to find some "Christian" terrorist, but most often the motives behind the attacks have nothing to do with religion.  Yet all Islamic terrorism is done in the name of its religion.

I still can't figure out why all these libs, who claim to be so afraid of "right wing religious exteremists", are circling the wagons around the true right wing religious nuts of the world - Islamists.


----------



## Toome

O'Reilly is right!  They were Muslims!  They did it in the name of their religion and there's no point to trying to sugarcoat it.  It's been almost 10 years and the Muslims haven't made any real attempts to distance themselves from those who masterminded 9/11.  Instead of not criticizing what the 19 terrorists did on 9/11, their message to us is that we have to understand them instead of them.  Bullshit!  Murder is murder.  The Muslims have to clean their own house first if they want us to "understand" them.

While I don't always agree with O'Reilly, he has a valid point.

Call a spade a spade!

As he said on his show, it wasn't "Japanese extremists" who attacked Pearl Harbor.


----------



## California Girl

Toome said:


> O'Reilly is right!  They were Muslims!  They did it in the name of their religion and there's no point to trying to sugarcoat it.  It's been almost 10 years and the Muslims haven't made any real attempts to distance themselves from those who masterminded 9/11.  Instead of not criticizing what the 19 terrorists did on 9/11, their message to us is that we have to understand them instead of them.  Bullshit!  Murder is murder.  The Muslims have to clean their own house first if they want us to "understand" them.
> 
> While I don't always agree with O'Reilly, he has a valid point.
> 
> Call a spade a spade!
> 
> As he said on his show, it wasn't "Japanese extremists" who attacked Pearl Harbor.



Muslims, like everyone else, are individuals. Most, in America, distance themselves from 9/11 - some do not. And O'Reilly clearly said that. Unfortunately, for him, he had a couple of hysterical bitches ranting over him - which I find exceptionally rude for professional hosts on a TV show.... and.... Who the fuck watches that shit? Jeeeeez.


----------



## Toome

California Girl said:


> Muslims, like everyone else, are individuals. Most, in America, distance themselves from 9/11 - some do not. And O'Reilly clearly said that. Unfortunately, for him, he had a couple of hysterical bitches ranting over him - which I find exceptionally rude for professional hosts on a TV show.... and.... Who the fuck watches that shit? Jeeeeez.



I think Goldberg and Behar pretty much damaged the credibility of their show, not that it had much credibility to begin with.  And I'm convinced that this was already pre-planned by them.  They were going to walk off the stage no matter what O'Reilly said, and the stunt backfired on them.

It's a shame that Barbara Walters is guilty by association.  She's first class.  It would not surprise me if this becomes the final straw that results in her either quitting the show or distancing herself from it.


----------



## California Girl

Toome said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims, like everyone else, are individuals. Most, in America, distance themselves from 9/11 - some do not. And O'Reilly clearly said that. Unfortunately, for him, he had a couple of hysterical bitches ranting over him - which I find exceptionally rude for professional hosts on a TV show.... and.... Who the fuck watches that shit? Jeeeeez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Goldberg and Behar pretty much damaged the credibility of their show, not that it had much credibility to begin with.  And I'm convinced that this was already pre-planned by them.  They were going to walk off the stage no matter what O'Reilly said, and the stunt backfired on them.
> 
> It's a shame that Barbara Walters is guilty by association.  She's first class.  It would not surprise me if this becomes the final straw that results in her either quitting the show or distancing herself from it.
Click to expand...


What credibility did it have previously? I admit, I don't watch it but I've seen enough to know they had zero to start with.


----------



## actsnoblemartin

sadly I think youre right



Lonestar_logic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some funny shit. Bill O kicked some lady butt.
> 
> *Lord, those women are a bunch of morons*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's par for the course when it comes to liberals.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Sherry said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> You libs are being so ridicules. What exactly was wrong with what He said.
> 
> Do you deny that we were attacked by Muslims on 9/11. Are you so PC that you think we can't even point that out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill was on Beck tonight, and he actually made a decent point that we refer to the attack on Pearl Harbor from the Japanese, not Japanese extremists. Yet we logically don't equate the attack with ALL Japanese. We're almost 10 years out now from 9/11, so making such a mountain out of this molehill is just another excuse to get pissy with each other.
Click to expand...


Of course. We can't identify the threat because of the pussification of the media and political correctness. The problem with folks like Joy Bahar and Whoopie Goldberg is they have a soft heart when some murdering asshole tells them he supports a Green planet. All a terrorist has to do with these people is tell them he supports their causes. Then Whoopie and Joy overlook the fact that they control their women like slaves and murder a few infidels in the process. No be deal.

There are Islamic factions present in our government and our media. They're behind the scenes but they are there. They are also in the ACLU which means they're in the Department of Justice now. Maybe soon the prophesy of that Muslim cleric will come true during Obama's watch. That the flag of Islam will fly over the White House. They've been talking about this since the 70s.


----------



## Harry Dresden

mudwhistle said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no confirmed sources that prove Timothy McVey was a Christian at the time of the bombing.  In fact, there ARE sources that show he was NOT a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he was an Extremist...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So being an extremist makes him automatically a Christian?
Click to expand...


did i say that?...........or did i just say he was an Extremist....which he was....


----------



## Si modo

Muslims killed us on 9/11.

It's an ugly world, at times, with ugly people.


----------



## Claudette

So right.

Bill merely stated a fact. A fact that Whoopie and Joy took exception to. They immediatley started their rant and Bill told Joy to be quiet and listen. She didn't like it. Took her ball and went home. Whoopie right on her heels. Couple of real professionals there. 

Felt sorry for Barbera. She is a pro. 

Any mature, smart person would have stayed to argued THIER POINT not walked off in a Juvenile snit.


----------



## Si modo

Claudette said:


> So right.
> 
> Bill merely stated a fact. A fact that Whoopie and Joy took exception to. They immediatley started their rant and Bill told Joy to be quiet and listen. She didn't like it. Took her ball and went home. Whoopie right on her heels. Couple of real professionals there.
> 
> Felt sorry for Barbera. She is a pro.
> 
> Any mature, smart person would have stayed to argued THIER POINT not walked off in a Juvenile snit.


Problem is, they have no counterpoint to that fact: Muslims killed us on 9/11.  They know that; they don't like that.

They aren't very mature for their age.


----------



## CurveLight

I think it's hilarious how fox fans point to oreilly on the view.


----------



## Stephanie

Nothing or nobody can SPOIL the view. 

that show is DUMB to begin with, a bunch of cracking ole hens sitting around giving their idiotic viewpoints on the world...

and you notice their idea of FAIR, is four lefty (UGLY) airheads to one Conservative.


----------



## masquerade

Surpising to me, the audience seemed to be primarily conservative.

No question in my mind that BOR was being antagonistic .. pushing their buttons .. bating them in.  But at least he had more class than either one of those women.  The pouty pissed-off looks on their faces when they came back onstage was priceless!

Bottom line, this is all about ratings, his new book and the all-mighty dollar!


----------



## saveliberty

Toome said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims, like everyone else, are individuals. Most, in America, distance themselves from 9/11 - some do not. And O'Reilly clearly said that. Unfortunately, for him, he had a couple of hysterical bitches ranting over him - which I find exceptionally rude for professional hosts on a TV show.... and.... Who the fuck watches that shit? Jeeeeez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Goldberg and Behar pretty much damaged the credibility of their show, not that it had much credibility to begin with.  And I'm convinced that this was already pre-planned by them.  They were going to walk off the stage no matter what O'Reilly said, and the stunt backfired on them.
> 
> It's a shame that Barbara Walters is guilty by association.  She's first class.  It would not surprise me if this becomes the final straw that results in her either quitting the show or distancing herself from it.
Click to expand...


I thought Barbara was the executive producer.  How do you distance yourself from that?  Can't they just replace The View with reruns of Hollywood Squares?


----------



## Stephanie

At least you might learn a thing or two from Hollywood squares.

all you learn from the View is HATE AND DUMB.


----------



## 007

YoungLefty said:


> These ladies look like fools. Anyone who lets Bill'O get the best of 'em don't deserve to be on TV in the first place. He's a fucking tool who likes to paint a religion with a broad brush.





saveliberty said:


> *Muslims allow themselves to be painted that way by not actively rooting out the extremists.*



For those slow, dim witted, mouth breathing leftists that DON'T GET IT... repeat the quote above to yourself multiple times. If it doesn't sink in, REPEAT IT UNTIL IT DOES!


----------



## California Girl

YoungLefty said:


> McDowell's said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA! Love him or hate him, this is freaking awesome. Anyone who makes the two dumbest people on the View shut up and walk off stage deserves a medal. If only it had been a permanent retiring from public life. I guess not even Bill O'Reilly has the ability to drive people permanently insane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvalfQY89z8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ladies look like fools. Anyone who lets Bill'O get the best of 'em don't deserve to be on TV in the first place. He's a fucking tool who likes to paint a religion with a broad brush. Although I must say, Mrs. Hasselback brought a good point. Then again, I may just be blinded by beauty.. Damn..
Click to expand...


Firstly, Bill is a very intelligent man and very, very experienced in interviewing and being interviewed... so it's not surprising he walked all over the drooling ranters on The View. 

Secondly, he did not paint a religion with a broad brush - they started howling before he finished his point, so they didn't wait for him to actually explain what he meant. They both looked like idiots.... because they are. 

Thirdly, you are blinded by something, Little Lefty, but it ain't beauty.... It's ideology. Learn to open your mind and stop dismissing someone because of who that person is. Maybe, just maybe, you'll learn that there is merit on both sides of the political spectrum.


----------



## WillowTree

Stephanie said:


> Nothing or nobody can SPOIL the view.
> 
> that show is DUMB to begin with, a bunch of cracking ole hens sitting around giving their idiotic viewpoints on the world...
> 
> and you notice their idea of FAIR, is four lefty (UGLY) airheads to one Conservative.



One BEAUTIFUL conservative!


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McDowell's said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA! Love him or hate him, this is freaking awesome. Anyone who makes the two dumbest people on the View shut up and walk off stage deserves a medal. If only it had been a permanent retiring from public life. I guess not even Bill O'Reilly has the ability to drive people permanently insane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvalfQY89z8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ladies look like fools. Anyone who lets Bill'O get the best of 'em don't deserve to be on TV in the first place. He's a fucking tool who likes to paint a religion with a broad brush. Although I must say, Mrs. Hasselback brought a good point. Then again, I may just be blinded by beauty.. Damn..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Firstly, Bill is a very intelligent man and very, very experienced in interviewing and being interviewed... so it's not surprising he walked all over the drooling ranters on The View.
> 
> Secondly, he did not paint a religion with a broad brush - they started howling before he finished his point, so they didn't wait for him to actually explain what he meant. They both looked like idiots.... because they are.
> 
> Thirdly, you are blinded by something, Little Lefty, but it ain't beauty.... It's ideology. Learn to open your mind and stop dismissing someone because of who that person is. Maybe, just maybe, you'll learn that there is merit on both sides of the political spectrum.
Click to expand...


If he's so intelligent why did he go on the view?  Who the hell cares what those high dolla hags have to say?  Probably dumbass suckers like you.


----------



## Intense

McDowell's said:


> HAHAHA! Love him or hate him, this is freaking awesome. Anyone who makes the two dumbest people on the View shut up and walk off stage deserves a medal. If only it had been a permanent retiring from public life. I guess not even Bill O'Reilly has the ability to drive people permanently insane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvalfQY89z8



I thought he did a good job, considering both his limitations and theirs.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> These ladies look like fools. Anyone who lets Bill'O get the best of 'em don't deserve to be on TV in the first place. He's a fucking tool who likes to paint a religion with a broad brush. Although I must say, Mrs. Hasselback brought a good point. Then again, I may just be blinded by beauty.. Damn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, Bill is a very intelligent man and very, very experienced in interviewing and being interviewed... so it's not surprising he walked all over the drooling ranters on The View.
> 
> Secondly, he did not paint a religion with a broad brush - they started howling before he finished his point, so they didn't wait for him to actually explain what he meant. They both looked like idiots.... because they are.
> 
> Thirdly, you are blinded by something, Little Lefty, but it ain't beauty.... It's ideology. Learn to open your mind and stop dismissing someone because of who that person is. Maybe, just maybe, you'll learn that there is merit on both sides of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's so intelligent why did he go on the view?  Who the hell cares what those high dolla hags have to say?  Probably dumbass suckers like you.
Click to expand...


He's been on before, he'll be on again. WE all learn from discourse. Why are yo0u here???? At least in part you learn from what you encounter here. The explosion on the View, is a symptom of a problem that concerns us all. Coincidentally, a big part of that audience supported Bill O'Reilly's point of view. Should we apologize for the result's of the CNN Poll Bill sited???? Should we make excuses for the results and demonize people because how they answered is contrary to someone else's agenda?


----------



## saveliberty

When your getting paid huge sums of money to spout your opinon, you start to think that it really matters and most people think like you do.  Not a person on that show thinks different.  The ladies especially needed the wake up call.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

California Girl said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some funny shit. Bill O kicked some lady butt.
> 
> *Lord, those women are a bunch of morons*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's par for the course when it comes to liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are not liberals. They are lefties.
Click to expand...


Lefties, liberals it's the same damn thing.


----------



## Intense

saveliberty said:


> When your getting paid huge sums of money to spout your opinon, you start to think that it really matters and most people think like you do.  Not a person on that show thinks different.  The ladies especially needed the wake up call.



I know Barbara's personal Secretary, as well as Barbara did yesterday, and she did do well, they all need more than a wake up call. She still owes Glen Beck an apology for getting him bumped on that AMTRAK train, and how they railroaded him on the show.


----------



## Intense

Lonestar_logic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's par for the course when it comes to liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not liberals. They are lefties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lefties, liberals it's the same damn thing.
Click to expand...


There are actually different types and classifications of Liberals. I wouldn't put Gregory Peck or Ed Asner in the same class as Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi, Howard Dean, or Barney Frank.


----------



## AquaAthena

WillowTree said:


> Typical libturds. _I laughed my ass off_.



I did too. Bill wins again. That is probably a first where the host leaves the guest. Barbara's immediate verbal chastising of their actions brought them right back...too bad. They showed a lot of class doing that. Too bad it was all low...


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, Bill is a very intelligent man and very, very experienced in interviewing and being interviewed... so it's not surprising he walked all over the drooling ranters on The View.
> 
> Secondly, he did not paint a religion with a broad brush - they started howling before he finished his point, so they didn't wait for him to actually explain what he meant. They both looked like idiots.... because they are.
> 
> Thirdly, you are blinded by something, Little Lefty, but it ain't beauty.... It's ideology. Learn to open your mind and stop dismissing someone because of who that person is. Maybe, just maybe, you'll learn that there is merit on both sides of the political spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's so intelligent why did he go on the view?  Who the hellcares what those high dolla hags have to say?  Probably dumbass suckers like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's been on before, he'll be on again. WE all learn from discourse. Why are yo0u here???? At least in part you learn from what you encounter here. The explosion on the View, is a symptom of a problem that concerns us all. Coincidentally, a big part of that audience supported Bill O'Reilly's point of view. Should we apologize for the result's of the CNN Poll Bill sited???? Should we make excuses for the results and demonize people because how they answered is contrary to someone else's agenda?
Click to expand...


Oreilly hasn't engaged in discourse since the last time he skipped a class at college.


----------



## rightwinger

Mr O'Reilly..

Since when do we let polls determine what your constitutional rights are?  Protecting the rights of the minority against the majority is why we have a Bill of Rights in the first place


----------



## CurveLight

AquaAthena said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical libturds. _I laughed my ass off_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did too. Bill wins again. That is probably a first where the host leaves the guest. Barbara's immediate verbal chastising of their actions brought them right back...too bad. They showed a lot of class doing that. Too bad it was all low...
Click to expand...


Lol!  How many times has oreilly left his guests by cutting their mikes off?  Dumbass.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's so intelligent why did he go on the view?  Who the hellcares what those high dolla hags have to say?  Probably dumbass suckers like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's been on before, he'll be on again. WE all learn from discourse. Why are yo0u here???? At least in part you learn from what you encounter here. The explosion on the View, is a symptom of a problem that concerns us all. Coincidentally, a big part of that audience supported Bill O'Reilly's point of view. Should we apologize for the result's of the CNN Poll Bill sited???? Should we make excuses for the results and demonize people because how they answered is contrary to someone else's agenda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oreilly hasn't engaged in discourse since the last time he skipped a class at college.
Click to expand...


He does. He takes criticism poorly, true enough; but in time it does effect change in him. I don't like when he talks down to people the way he does sometimes, or how he sometimes blows off legitimate perspective, but we all have our quirks. There are regulars on his show that do stand up to him, and that is a win, win, he takes that well. I don't expect you to watch him, I cannot handle Madden, or Olberman at all, but O'Reilly does get put in check all the time. Beck stands up well to him. I really don't like when anyone bullies.


----------



## Intense

rightwinger said:


> Mr O'Reilly..
> 
> Since when do we let polls determine what your constitutional rights are?  Protecting the rights of the minority against the majority is why we have a Bill of Rights in the first place



Bill get's caught up in Poll's and what seems popular all of the time. The Constitutionality of Building the Mosque or where It's built is not the Issue here. That is not being challenged. The Issues range from the Appropriateness of the location, lack of consideration of the greater community, the ties and affiliations of the group associated with the Mosque construction, and the mission statement of bringing the US into compliance with Sharia Law.

Any other Religious Group would relocated rather than undergone a Construction project against the will of the community. 

This crew has verified problems with Radical ties and poor property management skills. 

Nobody has the Constitutional Right to Subjugate Unalienable Rights of others.  You may choose to become Sharia compliant but you may not force me to. My message to those in Islam that want harmony with God and Man, is to keep pushing for Reform. That is my advice to All People. Do what is right because it is the right thing to do, not because of preconceived notion.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr O'Reilly..
> 
> Since when do we let polls determine what your constitutional rights are?  Protecting the rights of the minority against the majority is why we have a Bill of Rights in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill get's caught up in Poll's and what seems popular all of the time. The Constitutionality of Building the Mosque or where It's built is not the Issue here. That is not being challenged. The Issues range from the Appropriateness of the location, lack of consideration of the greater community, the ties and affiliations of the group associated with the Mosque construction, and the mission statement of bringing the US into compliance with Sharia Law.
> 
> Any other Religious Group would relocated rather than undergone a Construction project against the will of the community.
> 
> This crew has verified problems with Radical ties and poor property management skills.
> 
> Nobody has the Constitutional Right to Subjugate Unalienable Rights of others.  You may choose to become Sharia compliant but you may not force me to. My message to those in Islam that want harmony with God and Man, is to keep pushing for Reform. That is my advice to All People. Do what is right because it is the right thing to do, not because of preconceived notion.
Click to expand...



This is all theatrics for islamaphobia. The best comparison is the catholic church putting out a worldwide order to not report sex crimes to local authorities. Where has there been a national reaction to the catholic church?  The real kicker is recognizing the catholic church international order was from the
vatican making it official church policy whereas for 9E the best that can be done is intellectual dishonesty to try and blame islam.


----------



## Si modo

Muslims killed us on 9/11.

True story.


----------



## Shadow

AquaAthena said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical libturds. _I laughed my ass off_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did too. Bill wins again. That is probably a first where the host leaves the guest. Barbara's immediate verbal chastising of their actions brought them right back...too bad. They showed a lot of class doing that. Too bad it was all low...
Click to expand...


Might have been the first time they left the guest,but it's not the first time one of the hosts on this show has stormed off in a tantrum(and yes, it's low class).  Rosie O'Donnell did it too,when she couldn't win an argument with Elizabeth. I'm going to agree with Willow...liberals don't like dealing with opposition to their "views".


----------



## CurveLight

Si modo said:


> Muslims killed us on 9/11.
> 
> True story.



It was a terrorist attack but cowards like you want to keep celebrating that day to try......try.....and justify your bigotry.


----------



## Si modo

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims killed us on 9/11.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a terrorist attack but cowards like you want to keep celebrating that day to try......try.....and justify your bigotry.
Click to expand...

I'm a coward and bigot for telling a true story?  LMAO!


----------



## saveliberty

When you guys decide who did it and what we can call them, let me know.  I'm going with Muslim terrorists for now.


----------



## CurveLight

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims killed us on 9/11.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a terrorist attack but cowards like you want to keep celebrating that day to try......try.....and justify your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a coward and bigot for telling a true story?  LMAO!
Click to expand...


No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities? 

Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> When you guys decide who did it and what we can call them, let me know.  I'm going with Muslim terrorists for now.




It was a terrorist attack done by terrorists. Your blaming of islam has only one transparent and pathetic motivation: it is a weak attempt to try and justify the US invading and occupying two nations that never attacked us.


----------



## Si modo

CurveLight said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys decide who did it and what we can call them, let me know.  I'm going with Muslim terrorists for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a terrorist attack done by terrorists. Your blaming of islam has only one transparent and pathetic motivation: it is a weak attempt to try and justify the US invading and occupying two nations that never attacked us.
Click to expand...

You really should wait for the acid to wear off before you post.

I said nothing about Islam, Iraq, and/or Afghanistan.  You are hallucinating.

I said the same thing O'Reilly said, "Muslims killed us on 9/11."  True story.


----------



## saveliberty

CurveLight said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys decide who did it and what we can call them, let me know.  I'm going with Muslim terrorists for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a terrorist attack done by terrorists. Your blaming of islam has only one transparent and pathetic motivation: it is a weak attempt to try and justify the US invading and occupying two nations that never attacked us.
Click to expand...


Fail.

I do not support staying in either country.  Feel free to pull them right now.

They are terrorists and they were motivated by their religious beliefs.  Those beliefs are a version of Islam.  Deal with it.


----------



## CurveLight

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys decide who did it and what we can call them, let me know.  I'm going with Muslim terrorists for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a terrorist attack done by terrorists. Your blaming of islam has only one transparent and pathetic motivation: it is a weak attempt to try and justify the US invading and occupying two nations that never attacked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should wait for the acid to wear off before you post.
> 
> I said nothing about Islam, Iraq, and/or Afghanistan.  You are hallucinating.
> 
> I said the same thing O'Reilly said, "Muslims killed us on 9/11."  True story.
Click to expand...


My post you quoted was in response to savedliberty.....not you.  Have any other wonderful advice you idiot?


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys decide who did it and what we can call them, let me know.  I'm going with Muslim terrorists for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a terrorist attack done by terrorists. Your blaming of islam has only one transparent and pathetic motivation: it is a weak attempt to try and justify the US invading and occupying two nations that never attacked us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail.
> 
> I do not support staying in either country.  Feel free to pull them right now.
> 
> They are terrorists and they were motivated by their religious beliefs.  Those beliefs are a version of Islam.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Awesome!  Glad to hear you don't support those policies.

What actual proof do you have they were muslims?  Even if they were, how does that justify blaming a worldwide religion based on 19 terrorists?  When has Christianity been blamed when
christians committed murder or terrorism?


----------



## saveliberty

Careful Curvelight.  I might take you off ignore just long enough to reinforce your inferiority complex.


----------



## Si modo

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a terrorist attack done by terrorists. Your blaming of islam has only one transparent and pathetic motivation: it is a weak attempt to try and justify the US invading and occupying two nations that never attacked us.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should wait for the acid to wear off before you post.
> 
> I said nothing about Islam, Iraq, and/or Afghanistan.  You are hallucinating.
> 
> I said the same thing O'Reilly said, "Muslims killed us on 9/11."  True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post you quoted was in response to savedliberty.....not you.  Have any other wonderful advice you idiot?
Click to expand...

Oh, my bad.

Here:





CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a terrorist attack but cowards like you want to keep celebrating that day to try......try.....and justify your bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a coward and bigot for telling a true story?  LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
Click to expand...

You really should wait for the acid to wear off before you post.

I said nothing about Islam, Iraq, and/or Afghanistan, Catholic schools, the Vatican, and/or sex crimes. You are hallucinating.

I said the same thing O'Reilly said, "Muslims killed us on 9/11." True story.


----------



## CurveLight

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should wait for the acid to wear off before you post.
> 
> I said nothing about Islam, Iraq, and/or Afghanistan.  You are hallucinating.
> 
> I said the same thing O'Reilly said, "Muslims killed us on 9/11."  True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post you quoted was in response to savedliberty.....not you.  Have any other wonderful advice you idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, my bad.
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a coward and bigot for telling a true story?  LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should wait for the acid to wear off before you post.
> 
> I said nothing about Islam, Iraq, and/or Afghanistan, Catholic schools, the Vatican, and/or sex crimes. You are hallucinating.
> 
> I said the same thing O'Reilly said, "Muslims killed us on 9/11." True story.
Click to expand...


Nice cowardly move on avoiding the question.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> These ladies look like fools. Anyone who lets Bill'O get the best of 'em don't deserve to be on TV in the first place. He's a fucking tool who likes to paint a religion with a broad brush. Although I must say, Mrs. Hasselback brought a good point. Then again, I may just be blinded by beauty.. Damn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, Bill is a very intelligent man and very, very experienced in interviewing and being interviewed... so it's not surprising he walked all over the drooling ranters on The View.
> 
> Secondly, he did not paint a religion with a broad brush - they started howling before he finished his point, so they didn't wait for him to actually explain what he meant. They both looked like idiots.... because they are.
> 
> Thirdly, you are blinded by something, Little Lefty, but it ain't beauty.... It's ideology. Learn to open your mind and stop dismissing someone because of who that person is. Maybe, just maybe, you'll learn that there is merit on both sides of the political spectrum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he's so intelligent why did he go on the view?  Who the hell cares what those high dolla hags have to say?  Probably dumbass suckers like you.
Click to expand...


To plug his new book. Moron.


----------



## Si modo

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post you quoted was in response to savedliberty.....not you.  Have any other wonderful advice you idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my bad.
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really should wait for the acid to wear off before you post.
> 
> I said nothing about Islam, Iraq, and/or Afghanistan, Catholic schools, the Vatican, and/or sex crimes. You are hallucinating.
> 
> I said the same thing O'Reilly said, "Muslims killed us on 9/11." True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice cowardly move on avoiding the question.
Click to expand...

When your question is relevant to my saying 'Muslims killed us on 9/11', I'll comment.

Muslims killed us on 9/11.  True story.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, Bill is a very intelligent man and very, very experienced in interviewing and being interviewed... so it's not surprising he walked all over the drooling ranters on The View.
> 
> Secondly, he did not paint a religion with a broad brush - they started howling before he finished his point, so they didn't wait for him to actually explain what he meant. They both looked like idiots.... because they are.
> 
> Thirdly, you are blinded by something, Little Lefty, but it ain't beauty.... It's ideology. Learn to open your mind and stop dismissing someone because of who that person is. Maybe, just maybe, you'll learn that there is merit on both sides of the political spectrum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's so intelligent why did he go on the view?  Who the hell cares what those high dolla hags have to say?  Probably dumbass suckers like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To plug his new book. Moron.
Click to expand...



As if you know anything about writing or books.  Dumbass.

It's outright hilarious oreilly apologists are so desperate to put him in a good light they have to use the view.


----------



## California Girl

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my bad.
> 
> Here:You really should wait for the acid to wear off before you post.
> 
> I said nothing about Islam, Iraq, and/or Afghanistan, Catholic schools, the Vatican, and/or sex crimes. You are hallucinating.
> 
> I said the same thing O'Reilly said, "Muslims killed us on 9/11." True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cowardly move on avoiding the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When your question is relevant to my saying 'Muslims killed us on 9/11', I'll comment.
> 
> Muslims killed us on 9/11.  True story.
Click to expand...


That is my understanding of 9/11 too. Perhaps Bent Lite knows something that the rest of the country doesn't know.... about who REALLY perpetrated the attacks. 

Alternatively, he could be just one dumb fuck know nothing.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's so intelligent why did he go on the view?  Who the hell cares what those high dolla hags have to say?  Probably dumbass suckers like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To plug his new book. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As if you know anything about writing or books.  Dumbass.
> 
> It's outright hilarious oreilly apologists are so desperate to put him in a good light they have to use the view.
Click to expand...


I know when someone is undertaking promotion of their new book.... which, apparently, is more than you.


----------



## CurveLight

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my bad.
> 
> Here:You really should wait for the acid to wear off before you post.
> 
> I said nothing about Islam, Iraq, and/or Afghanistan, Catholic schools, the Vatican, and/or sex crimes. You are hallucinating.
> 
> I said the same thing O'Reilly said, "Muslims killed us on 9/11." True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cowardly move on avoiding the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When your question is relevant to my saying 'Muslims killed us on 9/11', I'll comment.
> 
> Muslims killed us on 9/11.  True story.
Click to expand...


Lol......it's a dodge n' dishonesty pretzel.  What a punk.


----------



## Si modo

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cowardly move on avoiding the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When your question is relevant to my saying 'Muslims killed us on 9/11', I'll comment.
> 
> Muslims killed us on 9/11.  True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol......it's a dodge n' dishonesty pretzel.  What a punk.
Click to expand...

There's little that is dishonest about ignoring irrelevance.

Muslims killed us on 9/11. True story.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice cowardly move on avoiding the question.
> 
> 
> 
> When your question is relevant to my saying 'Muslims killed us on 9/11', I'll comment.
> 
> Muslims killed us on 9/11.  True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is my understanding of 9/11 too. Perhaps Bent Lite knows something that the rest of the country doesn't know.... about who REALLY perpetrated the attacks.
> 
> Alternatively, he could be just one dumb fuck know nothing.
Click to expand...


What's wrong?  Lose another 55 gallon drum dildo again because you forgot to tie it off first?  I've never claimed to know what happened on 9E but don't let being dishonest slow you down now.


----------



## CurveLight

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your question is relevant to my saying 'Muslims killed us on 9/11', I'll comment.
> 
> Muslims killed us on 9/11.  True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol......it's a dodge n' dishonesty pretzel.  What a punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's little that is dishonest about ignoring irrelevance.
> 
> Muslims killed us on 9/11. True story.
Click to expand...


You really are callygurl quality dumb. The comparison is showing your hypocrisy and you don't get it.


----------



## Si modo

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol......it's a dodge n' dishonesty pretzel.  What a punk.
> 
> 
> 
> There's little that is dishonest about ignoring irrelevance.
> 
> Muslims killed us on 9/11. True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are callygurl quality dumb. The comparison is showing your hypocrisy and you don't get it.
Click to expand...

Ohhhh!  You mean your attempted _tu quoque_?

Still irrelevant.

Muslims killed us on 9/11.  True story.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When your question is relevant to my saying 'Muslims killed us on 9/11', I'll comment.
> 
> Muslims killed us on 9/11.  True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my understanding of 9/11 too. Perhaps Bent Lite knows something that the rest of the country doesn't know.... about who REALLY perpetrated the attacks.
> 
> Alternatively, he could be just one dumb fuck know nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong?  Lose another 55 gallon drum dildo again because you forgot to tie it off first?  I've never claimed to know what happened on 9E but don't let being dishonest slow you down now.
Click to expand...


I don't care what you do or do not claim. But, apparently, you disagree with it being Muslims that attacked us. 

But then, you're incapable of working out what 'book promotion' is which leads me to believe that your IQ has not reached room temperature.


----------



## midcan5

Harry Dresden said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians in Oklahoma City?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians during the Atlanta Olympics?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians at the many Family Planning Center bombings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no to all 3.....
Click to expand...


Why?  Cause you say so?  Interesting, we can surely say Christians on the last two as no one can deny them, nor the murder of the Doctor in his church. Hm, seems he who lives in glass house should keep quiet.


----------



## Si modo

midcan5 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians in Oklahoma City?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians during the Atlanta Olympics?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians at the many Family Planning Center bombings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no to all 3.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Cause you say so?  Interesting, we can surely say Christians on the last two as no one can deny them, nor the murder of the Doctor in his church. Hm, seems he who lives in glass house should keep quiet.
Click to expand...

And should those of us who don't live in any religious house shut up, too?



Muslims killed us on 9/11.  True story.


----------



## saveliberty

midcan5 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians in Oklahoma City?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians during the Atlanta Olympics?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians at the many Family Planning Center bombings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no to all 3.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Cause you say so?  Interesting, we can surely say Christians on the last two as no one can deny them, nor the murder of the Doctor in his church. Hm, seems he who lives in glass house should keep quiet.
Click to expand...


...and sometimes, he who speaks from experience can be of the most help.

How does the support free speech/shut up thing work again?  I'm fuzzy on the details.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr O'Reilly..
> 
> Since when do we let polls determine what your constitutional rights are?  Protecting the rights of the minority against the majority is why we have a Bill of Rights in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill get's caught up in Poll's and what seems popular all of the time. The Constitutionality of Building the Mosque or where It's built is not the Issue here. That is not being challenged. The Issues range from the Appropriateness of the location, lack of consideration of the greater community, the ties and affiliations of the group associated with the Mosque construction, and the mission statement of bringing the US into compliance with Sharia Law.
> 
> Any other Religious Group would relocated rather than undergone a Construction project against the will of the community.
> 
> This crew has verified problems with Radical ties and poor property management skills.
> 
> Nobody has the Constitutional Right to Subjugate Unalienable Rights of others.  You may choose to become Sharia compliant but you may not force me to. My message to those in Islam that want harmony with God and Man, is to keep pushing for Reform. That is my advice to All People. Do what is right because it is the right thing to do, not because of preconceived notion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is all theatrics for islamaphobia. The best comparison is the catholic church putting out a worldwide order to not report sex crimes to local authorities. Where has there been a national reaction to the catholic church?  The real kicker is recognizing the catholic church international order was from the
> vatican making it official church policy whereas for 9E the best that can be done is intellectual dishonesty to try and blame islam.
Click to expand...


Not true. I live in an area with thousands of Muslims. No problemo Paco.  No problem what so ever.

The Catholic Church has dealt responsibly with not Pedophiles, if not in the past, it has in the present. It has also paid a price for what it covered up in the past. 

I think the Theatrics is coming from you and your fear of what is not Islamic. You are in a country where Islam is a Minority, you should adapt to that and not try to impose such bullshit on me Curve Light. It hurts my eyes to read it.  You should hope and pray that your Religion is not held up to the scrutiny that the Catholic Church was and is. You are getting allot of free passes right now from the misinformed. Work on True Reform Curve Light, from within.


----------



## California Girl

Let's try and deal with the strawmen in this thread with some fact.

1. Tim McVeigh described himself as an atheist. 

2. Catholics have, and do, report priests to local LEOs. The Church itself carries a huge responsibility regarding sheltering those priests, and has taken huge steps forward. 

3. Showing anger regarding those Muslims who attacked us is not Islamophobia. It is anger towards extremists. 

4. Bill was right. Muslims did attack us on 9/11. That's a factually accurate statement. He did not say 'Islam' (ie the entire faith), he said 'Muslims'.... and unless anyone has evidence that any of the hijackers were not, in fact, Muslims, then it remains a factually accurate statement.


----------



## Samson

I gotta hand it to O'Reilly: Surround yourself with cackling Libs, and try to present any resemblance of a logical arguement.

Clearly, it was much too complicated for Joy, "Whoopie," or Barbara to follow.

Worse.

It conflicted with their own POV.

_MORE WORSE_.

O'Reilly's "tone" wasn't in the least concillatory.

MOST WORSE!!!!

He did not allow EITHER WOMAN to walk all over him???


Clearly, this beastly behaviour can only be dealt with one way.


RETREAT!!!!


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a terrorist attack but cowards like you want to keep celebrating that day to try......try.....and justify your bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a coward and bigot for telling a true story?  LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
Click to expand...


So how long have you had these prejudices and resentments against the Catholic Church Curve Ball????? Pedophiles are being punished, the Church is reporting them to the Authorities, we call it due process. Do you understand the difference Curve Light????? Do you understand the concepts of Repentance, Contrition, Reconciliation???

Your path lies more in Reform Curve Light, not trashing other Religions, though it may make you feel better it does your cause harm. You are attacking the largest following in the Country, now does that make you friends or enemies. The Catholic Church is a force that would protect your right to be Curve Light, it is a voice against intolerance and violence. So I ask you, what is with you????? How about you work on insuring that your Church is in compliance with Human Rights, Unalienable Rights of All, both Male and Female, Believer and Unbeliever, and I'll do that with my Church. 

We are All Human Beings First, accountable to God and justified in Being by Him in spite of our preconceived notions. Best not to forget Who the Ultimate Authority is, not by my interpretation or Yours, but Unlimited. The Catholic Church would not even consider building such a site without approval Curve Light, It would have abandoned the project long ago. You are attempting to build a Capital Site disguised as a Community Center. That is not forthright.


----------



## Samson

Intense said:


> Do you understand the difference Curve Light????? Do you understand the concepts of Repentance, Contrition, Reconciliation???






I'm pretty sure Curvey is still working on "the concept of" tieing his shoes.


----------



## NYcarbineer

saveliberty said:


> When you guys decide who did it and what we can call them, let me know.  I'm going with Muslim terrorists for now.



Which is a group distinct from Muslims who aren't terrorists.


----------



## Samson

NYcarbineer said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys decide who did it and what we can call them, let me know.  I'm going with Muslim terrorists for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a group distinct from Muslims who aren't terrorists.
Click to expand...


What is the airspeed of the African Swallow?

How much more hyperbolic can NYcarbineer be?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Samson said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys decide who did it and what we can call them, let me know.  I'm going with Muslim terrorists for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a group distinct from Muslims who aren't terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the airspeed of the African Swallow?
> 
> How much more hyperbolic can NYcarbineer be?
Click to expand...


You give foreigners a bad name.


----------



## GWV5903

NYcarbineer said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a group distinct from Muslims who aren't terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the airspeed of the African Swallow?
> 
> How much more hyperbolic can NYcarbineer be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You give foreigners a bad name*.
Click to expand...


Hell, you give everybody a bad name, what's your point.....


----------



## Charles_Main

Sherry said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> You libs are being so ridicules. What exactly was wrong with what He said.
> 
> Do you deny that we were attacked by Muslims on 9/11. Are you so PC that you think we can't even point that out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill was on Beck tonight, and he actually made a decent point that we refer to the attack on Pearl Harbor from the Japanese, not Japanese extremists. Yet we logically don't equate the attack with ALL Japanese. We're almost 10 years out now from 9/11, so making such a mountain out of this molehill is just another excuse to get pissy with each other.
Click to expand...


The fact is he clarifies that it was extremist all the time. We should not have to make a point to say that every time we say it. 

An extreme Muslim is still a Muslim. There was nothing wrong with what he said, and the 2 idiots who walked off looked like little babies.


----------



## mudwhistle

NYcarbineer said:


> Let's not let it just slide away here that several Islamophobe posters in this thread threw child molesting under the bus here in order to coddle the Catholic Church's legion of pedophile priests.
> 
> How about no Catholic churches next to schools?  Period.



I think you're having a meltdown.


----------



## CMike

It should be about the families of the deceased. They are uncomfortable with it.

With doing it in their face, they are making all muslims look bad.


----------



## Harry Dresden

midcan5 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians in Oklahoma City?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians during the Atlanta Olympics?
> 
> Were we attacked by Christians at the many Family Planning Center bombings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no to all 3.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Cause you say so?  Interesting, we can surely say Christians on the last two as no one can deny them, nor the murder of the Doctor in his church. Hm, seems he who lives in glass house should keep quiet.
Click to expand...

why because YOU say so?......if you think those attacks by one or more persons  who may have been Christians is indeed an attack by Christians.....then why are you not taking Curve light to task for saying the same thing about the 9/11 attacks, that im saying about the attacks you mention?.....maybe you should keep quiet....go back and find a quote to use to sum it up....


----------



## saveliberty

NYcarbineer said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys decide who did it and what we can call them, let me know.  I'm going with Muslim terrorists for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a group distinct from Muslims who aren't terrorists.
Click to expand...


Well we certainly want you to sleep well tonight, so if that helps, fine.  Note they are ALL Muslims.  See your distinction is similiar to Americans killing Iraqis.  They are military Americans, but the terrorists make no distinction.


----------



## Titanic Sailor

> Was that the African or European swallow?






> I don't know that............YAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaa!




hahaha


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a terrorist attack but cowards like you want to keep celebrating that day to try......try.....and justify your bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a coward and bigot for telling a true story?  LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
Click to expand...


Terrorism? You mean child molestation. I love the way terrorist facilitators try to justify their defense of murderers.

You need to look the meaning of terrorism up in your dictionary.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a coward and bigot for telling a true story?  LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism? You mean child molestation. I love the way terrorist facilitators try to justify their defense of murderers.
> 
> You need to look the meaning of terrorism up in your dictionary.
Click to expand...



I love the way idiots like you think you matter.  To the point you accuse others of terrorism simply because you are too dumb to discuss an issue.  See ya


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism? You mean child molestation. I love the way terrorist facilitators try to justify their defense of murderers.
> 
> You need to look the meaning of terrorism up in your dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way idiots like you think you matter.  To the point you accuse others of terrorism simply because you are too dumb to discuss an issue.  See ya
Click to expand...


I love the way Bent Lite thinks he matters. Too fucking funny.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a coward and bigot for telling a true story?  LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorism? You mean child molestation. I love the way terrorist facilitators try to justify their defense of murderers.
> 
> You need to look the meaning of terrorism up in your dictionary.
Click to expand...



I love the way idiots like you think you matter.  To the point you accuse others of terrorism simply because you are too dumb to discuss an issue.  See ya


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill get's caught up in Poll's and what seems popular all of the time. The Constitutionality of Building the Mosque or where It's built is not the Issue here. That is not being challenged. The Issues range from the Appropriateness of the location, lack of consideration of the greater community, the ties and affiliations of the group associated with the Mosque construction, and the mission statement of bringing the US into compliance with Sharia Law.
> 
> Any other Religious Group would relocated rather than undergone a Construction project against the will of the community.
> 
> This crew has verified problems with Radical ties and poor property management skills.
> 
> Nobody has the Constitutional Right to Subjugate Unalienable Rights of others.  You may choose to become Sharia compliant but you may not force me to. My message to those in Islam that want harmony with God and Man, is to keep pushing for Reform. That is my advice to All People. Do what is right because it is the right thing to do, not because of preconceived notion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all theatrics for islamaphobia. The best comparison is the catholic church putting out a worldwide order to not report sex crimes to local authorities. Where has there been a national reaction to the catholic church?  The real kicker is recognizing the catholic church international order was from the
> vatican making it official church policy whereas for 9E the best that can be done is intellectual dishonesty to try and blame islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true. I live in an area with thousands of Muslims. No problemo Paco.  No problem what so ever.
> 
> The Catholic Church has dealt responsibly with not Pedophiles, if not in the past, it has in the present. It has also paid a price for what it covered up in the past.
> 
> I think the Theatrics is coming from you and your fear of what is not Islamic. You are in a country where Islam is a Minority, you should adapt to that and not try to impose such bullshit on me Curve Light. It hurts my eyes to read it.  You should hope and pray that your Religion is not held up to the scrutiny that the Catholic Church was and is. You are getting allot of free passes right now from the misinformed. Work on True Reform Curve Light, from within.
Click to expand...


Lol......point was completely ignored.  One more time.....where has there been a similar reaction?  When has
Christianity been blamed for pedophilia like Islam gets blamed for terrorism?  Also, the only thing im trying to impose here is a bit of honesty.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism? You mean child molestation. I love the way terrorist facilitators try to justify their defense of murderers.
> 
> You need to look the meaning of terrorism up in your dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way idiots like you think you matter.  To the point you accuse others of terrorism simply because you are too dumb to discuss an issue.  See ya
Click to expand...


Has your little brain got a repetitive strain injury?


----------



## Harry Dresden

CurveLight said:


> Lol......point was completely ignored.  One more time.....where has there been a similar reaction?  When has
> Christianity been blamed for pedophilia like Islam gets blamed for terrorism?  Also, the only thing im trying to impose here is a bit of honesty.



i dont know about blaming Christianity.....but im sure if you look at the current meaning of Pedophile in the Dictionary you will see a CATHOLIC Priest's Picture there.....just saying....


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a coward and bigot for telling a true story?  LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how long have you had these prejudices and resentments against the Catholic Church Curve Ball????? Pedophiles are being punished, the Church is reporting them to the Authorities, we call it due process. Do you understand the difference Curve Light????? Do you understand the concepts of Repentance, Contrition, Reconciliation???
> 
> Your path lies more in Reform Curve Light, not trashing other Religions, though it may make you feel better it does your cause harm. You are at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tacking the largest following in the Country, now does that make you friends or enemies. The Catholic Church is a force that would protect your right to be Curve Light, it is a voice against intolerance and violence. So I ask you, what is with you????? How about you work on insuring that your Church is in compliance with Human Rights, Unalienable Rights of All, both Male and Female, Believer and Unbeliever, and I'll do that with my Church.
> 
> We are All Human Beings First, accountable to God and justified in Being by Him in spite of our preconceived notions. Best not to forget Who the Ultimate Authority is, not by my interpretation or Yours, but Unlimited. The Catholic Church would not even consider building such a site without approval Curve Light, It would have abandoned the project long ago. You are attempting to build a Capital Site disguised as a Community Center. That is not forthright.
Click to expand...


What a fucking joke. I point out indisputable facts about the CC ordering churches to not report sex crimes and all you can do is accuse me of having prejudices against the CC?  Pure punk.


----------



## CurveLight

CMike said:


> It should be about the families of the deceased. They are uncomfortable with it.
> 
> With doing it in their face, they are making all muslims look bad.



You're a lying fuck.  There are families of the deceased who fully support the mosque being built.


----------



## WillowTree

CurveLight said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be about the families of the deceased. They are uncomfortable with it.
> 
> With doing it in their face, they are making all muslims look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck.  There are families of the deceased who fully support the mosque being built.
Click to expand...


Everybody supports the mosque being built. Just not on that site. DUmmie.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> Let's try and deal with the strawmen in this thread with some fact.
> 
> 1. Tim McVeigh described himself as an atheist.
> 
> 2. Catholics have, and do, report priests to local LEOs. The Church itself carries a huge responsibility regarding sheltering those priests, and has taken huge steps forward.
> 
> 3. Showing anger regarding those Muslims who attacked us is not Islamophobia. It is anger towards extremists.
> 
> 4. Bill was right. Muslims did attack us on 9/11. That's a factually accurate statement. He did not say 'Islam' (ie the entire faith), he said 'Muslims'.... and unless anyone has evidence that any of the hijackers were not, in fact, Muslims, then it remains a factually accurate statement.



Posts like this prove you are a professional writer like global warming proves al gore is a brillian scientist.  You're such a laughable and whiny bitch.  Keep ignoring you don't have any actual proof the terrorists were muslims and keep ignoring the fact we have proof they were not all practicing muslims.

Kind of like how you keep ignoring the fact the Vatican put out an International order to not report sex crimes.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not let it just slide away here that several Islamophobe posters in this thread threw child molesting under the bus here in order to coddle the Catholic Church's legion of pedophile priests.
> 
> How about no Catholic churches next to schools?  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're having a meltdown.
Click to expand...


More proof of why this board is full of idiot whiny Americans.  Everytime you have no actual response you resort to nothing but ad homs.


----------



## CurveLight

WillowTree said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be about the families of the deceased. They are uncomfortable with it.
> 
> With doing it in their face, they are making all muslims look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck.  There are families of the deceased who fully support the mosque being built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody supports the mosque being built. Just not on that site. DUmmie.
Click to expand...


Holy fuck you are sad.  Cmike claimed families of the deceased do not support the mosque being built on that site so I countered by pointing out there are 9E families who support the mosque BEING BUILT ON THAT SITE.  You ignorant fuck.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism? You mean child molestation. I love the way terrorist facilitators try to justify their defense of murderers.
> 
> You need to look the meaning of terrorism up in your dictionary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way idiots like you think you matter.  *To the point you accuse others of terrorism* simply because you are too dumb to discuss an issue.  See ya
Click to expand...

Bu-bye...go troll somewhere else.

If you care to hang around and maybe learn something then feel free.

Not sure what you're talking about in your post.

*Do you mean accusing you of terrorism or suicide-bombers?* I'm not sure what you mean.

I've been there and I've had personal experiences I doubt you'll ever have. I've trained Muslims. I've knelt down and broke bread with them. I've talked to them. I've spent time learning their language. I can discuss this issue from a balanced perspective because I'm able to see both sides of it. I'm not some angry little shit that hates anyone who thinks differently. 

I understand, from my own personal experience, that the greatest flaw in Islam is it's intolerance. It gives them an excuse to feel superior if they are so inclined. However many of them can be the most wonderful hosts you could imagine. They know how to treat guests in their home. They don't believe in giving you a beer and asking if you'd like to try their worn out Manchair. Their belief in symbolism can take your breath away but sometimes is way too much. Everything is God's will. If you knew about the 5 pillars of Islam you'd understand this, one of them is to immerse Islam completely into your life. No exceptions. Also to believe anything that a respected Muslim cleric tells them without question. This is where they get into trouble.


----------



## Ame®icano

Revere said:


> Whoopee and Behar walked off.
> 
> Bawa Wawa apologized for them.



That's what libtards do when they lose the argument.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorism? You mean child molestation. I love the way terrorist facilitators try to justify their defense of murderers.
> 
> You need to look the meaning of terrorism up in your dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way idiots like you think you matter.  *To the point you accuse others of terrorism* simply because you are too dumb to discuss an issue.  See ya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bu-bye...go troll somewhere else.
> 
> If you care to hang around and maybe learn something then feel free.
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about in your post.
> 
> *Do you mean accusing you of terrorism or suicide-bombers?* I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> I've been there and I've had personal experiences I doubt you'll ever have. I've trained Muslims. I've knelt down and broke bread with them. I've talked to them. I've spent time learning their language. I can discuss this issue from a balanced perspective because I'm able to see both sides of it. I'm not some angry little shit that hates anyone who thinks differently.
> 
> I understand, from my own personal experience, that the greatest flaw in Islam is it's intolerance. It gives them an excuse to feel superior if they are so inclined. However many of them can be the most wonderful hosts you could imagine. They know how to treat guests in their home. They don't believe in giving you a beer and asking if you'd like to try their worn out Manchair. Their belief in symbolism can take your breath away but sometimes is way too much. Everything is God's will. If you knew about the 5 pillars of Islam you'd understand this, one of them is to immerse Islam completely into your life. No exceptions. Also to believe anything that a respected Muslim cleric tells them without question. This is where they get into trouble.
Click to expand...



You don't know what im referring to?  It is when you said:

"I LOVE THE WAY TERRORIST FACILITATORS TRY TO JUSTIFY THEIR DEFENSE OF MURDERERS."

Fucking dumbass.


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way idiots like you think you matter.  *To the point you accuse others of terrorism* simply because you are too dumb to discuss an issue.  See ya
> 
> 
> 
> Bu-bye...go troll somewhere else.
> 
> If you care to hang around and maybe learn something then feel free.
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about in your post.
> 
> *Do you mean accusing you of terrorism or suicide-bombers?* I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> I've been there and I've had personal experiences I doubt you'll ever have. I've trained Muslims. I've knelt down and broke bread with them. I've talked to them. I've spent time learning their language. I can discuss this issue from a balanced perspective because I'm able to see both sides of it. I'm not some angry little shit that hates anyone who thinks differently.
> 
> I understand, from my own personal experience, that the greatest flaw in Islam is it's intolerance. It gives them an excuse to feel superior if they are so inclined. However many of them can be the most wonderful hosts you could imagine. They know how to treat guests in their home. They don't believe in giving you a beer and asking if you'd like to try their worn out Manchair. Their belief in symbolism can take your breath away but sometimes is way too much. Everything is God's will. If you knew about the 5 pillars of Islam you'd understand this, one of them is to immerse Islam completely into your life. No exceptions. Also to believe anything that a respected Muslim cleric tells them without question. This is where they get into trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what im referring to?  It is when you said:
> 
> "I LOVE THE WAY TERRORIST FACILITATORS TRY TO JUSTIFY THEIR DEFENSE OF MURDERERS."
> 
> Fucking dumbass.
Click to expand...



TERRORIST FACILITATORS JUSTIFY THEIR DEFENSE OF MURDERERS.

Better


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're a coward and a bigot for trying to say your false claim is a true story. Tell us, when and where have you demanded catholic schools should be closed since it has been revealed the vatican ordered no reporting of sex crimes against kids to local authorities?
> 
> Or do you approve of that form of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how long have you had these prejudices and resentments against the Catholic Church Curve Ball????? Pedophiles are being punished, the Church is reporting them to the Authorities, we call it due process. Do you understand the difference Curve Light????? Do you understand the concepts of Repentance, Contrition, Reconciliation???
> 
> Your path lies more in Reform Curve Light, not trashing other Religions, though it may make you feel better it does your cause harm. You are at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tacking the largest following in the Country, now does that make you friends or enemies. The Catholic Church is a force that would protect your right to be Curve Light, it is a voice against intolerance and violence. So I ask you, what is with you????? How about you work on insuring that your Church is in compliance with Human Rights, Unalienable Rights of All, both Male and Female, Believer and Unbeliever, and I'll do that with my Church.
> 
> We are All Human Beings First, accountable to God and justified in Being by Him in spite of our preconceived notions. Best not to forget Who the Ultimate Authority is, not by my interpretation or Yours, but Unlimited. The Catholic Church would not even consider building such a site without approval Curve Light, It would have abandoned the project long ago. You are attempting to build a Capital Site disguised as a Community Center. That is not forthright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke. I point out indisputable facts about the CC ordering churches to not report sex crimes and all you can do is accuse me of having prejudices against the CC?  Pure punk.
Click to expand...


The Catholic Church corrected It's position Curve Light. The Catholic Church is in full compliance with both Federal and State Law, Curve Light. Islam still teaches against Human Rights, in regards to Justice under the rule of law, and Unalienable Rights Curve Light. Are you getting the disconnect yet Curve Light. Look to Reform. Seek Harmony and Communion with Our Maker, before expansion. Can you justify the taking of a life because Somebody converts from one Religion to another? Can you justify Mercy Killings? Can you Justify a Muslim having more rights in a court than a Non-Muslim? Reform, beats accusing others of misdeeds from the past. Especially considering that Mohamed laid with children himself. We are all far from perfect Curve Light. The path is not in laying down stumbling blocks for others, but in overcoming the ones in our own path to salvation. 

You do have prejudices against the Catholic Church, evident in your line of reasoning. The Catholic Church is not attacking Islam, though that is beside the point.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way idiots like you think you matter.  *To the point you accuse others of terrorism* simply because you are too dumb to discuss an issue.  See ya
> 
> 
> 
> Bu-bye...go troll somewhere else.
> 
> If you care to hang around and maybe learn something then feel free.
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about in your post.
> 
> *Do you mean accusing you of terrorism or suicide-bombers?* I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> I've been there and I've had personal experiences I doubt you'll ever have. I've trained Muslims. I've knelt down and broke bread with them. I've talked to them. I've spent time learning their language. I can discuss this issue from a balanced perspective because I'm able to see both sides of it. I'm not some angry little shit that hates anyone who thinks differently.
> 
> I understand, from my own personal experience, that the greatest flaw in Islam is it's intolerance. It gives them an excuse to feel superior if they are so inclined. However many of them can be the most wonderful hosts you could imagine. They know how to treat guests in their home. They don't believe in giving you a beer and asking if you'd like to try their worn out Manchair. Their belief in symbolism can take your breath away but sometimes is way too much. Everything is God's will. If you knew about the 5 pillars of Islam you'd understand this, one of them is to immerse Islam completely into your life. No exceptions. Also to believe anything that a respected Muslim cleric tells them without question. This is where they get into trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what im referring to?  It is when you said:
> 
> "I LOVE THE WAY TERRORIST FACILITATORS TRY TO JUSTIFY THEIR DEFENSE OF MURDERERS."
> 
> Fucking dumbass.
Click to expand...


Speaking of fucking dumb-asses. Don't you know the difference between a terrorist and someone who is one of their facilitators?

A terrorist is someone who commits acts of terror. 

A terrorist-facilitator is someone who looks the other way ignoring their terrorists acts and sometimes defends said acts with rationalizations.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight, reading your posts convinces me plainly that you are one hate filled sick puppy. Try to work on that anger and resentment without killing anybody or blowing anything up. When you finally do overcome your hangups teach peace, lose the finger pointing. It's unmanly, Bro.


----------



## Samson

Intense said:


> CurveLight, reading your posts convinces me plainly that you are one hate filled sick puppy. Try to work on that anger and resentment without killing anybody or blowing anything up. When you finally do overcome your hangups teach peace, lose the finger pointing. It's unmanly, Bro.



Did I mention that he's still trying to grasp "the concept of" tieing his shoes?


----------



## Intense

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bu-bye...go troll somewhere else.
> 
> If you care to hang around and maybe learn something then feel free.
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about in your post.
> 
> *Do you mean accusing you of terrorism or suicide-bombers?* I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> I've been there and I've had personal experiences I doubt you'll ever have. I've trained Muslims. I've knelt down and broke bread with them. I've talked to them. I've spent time learning their language. I can discuss this issue from a balanced perspective because I'm able to see both sides of it. I'm not some angry little shit that hates anyone who thinks differently.
> 
> I understand, from my own personal experience, that the greatest flaw in Islam is it's intolerance. It gives them an excuse to feel superior if they are so inclined. However many of them can be the most wonderful hosts you could imagine. They know how to treat guests in their home. They don't believe in giving you a beer and asking if you'd like to try their worn out Manchair. Their belief in symbolism can take your breath away but sometimes is way too much. Everything is God's will. If you knew about the 5 pillars of Islam you'd understand this, one of them is to immerse Islam completely into your life. No exceptions. Also to believe anything that a respected Muslim cleric tells them without question. This is where they get into trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what im referring to?  It is when you said:
> 
> "I LOVE THE WAY TERRORIST FACILITATORS TRY TO JUSTIFY THEIR DEFENSE OF MURDERERS."
> 
> Fucking dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of fucking dumb-asses. Don't you know the difference between a terrorist and someone who is one of their facilitators?
> 
> A terrorist is someone who commits acts of terror.
> 
> A terrorist-facilitator is someone who looks the other way ignoring their terrorists acts and sometimes defends said acts with rationalizations.
Click to expand...


And Someone who generally benefits from the act in one way or another. Usually Politically or through Real Estate.


----------



## mudwhistle

Intense said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what im referring to?  It is when you said:
> 
> "I LOVE THE WAY TERRORIST FACILITATORS TRY TO JUSTIFY THEIR DEFENSE OF MURDERERS."
> 
> Fucking dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fucking dumb-asses. Don't you know the difference between a terrorist and someone who is one of their facilitators?
> 
> A terrorist is someone who commits acts of terror.
> 
> A terrorist-facilitator is someone who looks the other way ignoring their terrorists acts and sometimes defends said acts with rationalizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Someone who generally benefits from the act in one way or another. Usually Politically or through Real Estate.
Click to expand...


It's like the mother making excuses for a spoiled child.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bu-bye...go troll somewhere else.
> 
> If you care to hang around and maybe learn something then feel free.
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about in your post.
> 
> *Do you mean accusing you of terrorism or suicide-bombers?* I'm not sure what you mean.
> 
> I've been there and I've had personal experiences I doubt you'll ever have. I've trained Muslims. I've knelt down and broke bread with them. I've talked to them. I've spent time learning their language. I can discuss this issue from a balanced perspective because I'm able to see both sides of it. I'm not some angry little shit that hates anyone who thinks differently.
> 
> I understand, from my own personal experience, that the greatest flaw in Islam is it's intolerance. It gives them an excuse to feel superior if they are so inclined. However many of them can be the most wonderful hosts you could imagine. They know how to treat guests in their home. They don't believe in giving you a beer and asking if you'd like to try their worn out Manchair. Their belief in symbolism can take your breath away but sometimes is way too much. Everything is God's will. If you knew about the 5 pillars of Islam you'd understand this, one of them is to immerse Islam completely into your life. No exceptions. Also to believe anything that a respected Muslim cleric tells them without question. This is where they get into trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what im referring to?  It is when you said:
> 
> "I LOVE THE WAY TERRORIST FACILITATORS TRY TO JUSTIFY THEIR DEFENSE OF MURDERERS."
> 
> Fucking dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of fucking dumb-asses. Don't you know the difference between a terrorist and someone who is one of their facilitators?
> 
> A terrorist is someone who commits acts of terror.
> 
> A terrorist-facilitator is someone who looks the other way ignoring their terrorists acts and sometimes defends said acts with rationalizations.
Click to expand...


Keep proving you are a dumbass

encarta.msn.com/dictionary_1861610185/facilitator.html


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how long have you had these prejudices and resentments against the Catholic Church Curve Ball????? Pedophiles are being punished, the Church is reporting them to the Authorities, we call it due process. Do you understand the difference Curve Light????? Do you understand the concepts of Repentance, Contrition, Reconciliation???
> 
> Your path lies more in Reform Curve Light, not trashing other Religions, though it may make you feel better it does your cause harm. You are at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tacking the largest following in the Country, now does that make you friends or enemies. The Catholic Church is a force that would protect your right to be Curve Light, it is a voice against intolerance and violence. So I ask you, what is with you????? How about you work on insuring that your Church is in compliance with Human Rights, Unalienable Rights of All, both Male and Female, Believer and Unbeliever, and I'll do that with my Church.
> 
> We are All Human Beings First, accountable to God and justified in Being by Him in spite of our preconceived notions. Best not to forget Who the Ultimate Authority is, not by my interpretation or Yours, but Unlimited. The Catholic Church would not even consider building such a site without approval Curve Light, It would have abandoned the project long ago. You are attempting to build a Capital Site disguised as a Community Center. That is not forthright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke. I point out indisputable facts about the CC ordering churches to not report sex crimes and all you can do is accuse me of having prejudices against the CC?  Pure punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church corrected It's position Curve Light. The Catholic Church is in full compliance with both Federal and State Law, Curve Light. Islam still teaches against Human Rights, in regards to Justice under the rule of law, and Unalienable Rights Curve Light. Are you getting the disconnect yet Curve Light. Look to Reform. Seek Harmony and Communion with Our Maker, before expansion. Can you justify the taking of a life because Somebody converts from one Religion to another? Can you justify Mercy Killings? Can you Justify a Muslim having more rights in a court than a Non-Muslim? Reform, beats accusing others of misdeeds from the past. Especially considering that Mohamed laid with children himself. We are all far from perfect Curve Light. The path is not in laying down stumbling blocks for others, but in overcoming the ones in our own path to salvation.
> 
> You do have prejudices against the Catholic Church, evident in your line of reasoning. The Catholic Church is not attacking Islam, though that is beside the point.
Click to expand...


You still don't get it.  One more time. When has Christianity been blamed for pedophilia?  How many times do you need it spelled out?  Re-read my posts until you comprehend the analogy or maybe you are purposefully trying to distract.   Either way, it's being dishonest just like your pathetic repeated attempts to say im "attacking other religions."


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight, reading your posts convinces me plainly that you are one hate filled sick puppy. Try to work on that anger and resentment without killing anybody or blowing anything up. When you finally do overcome your hangups teach peace, lose the finger pointing. It's unmanly, Bro.



Lol...im hate filled for pointing out the stupidity of blaming islam for 9E?


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what im referring to?  It is when you said:
> 
> "I LOVE THE WAY TERRORIST FACILITATORS TRY TO JUSTIFY THEIR DEFENSE OF MURDERERS."
> 
> Fucking dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fucking dumb-asses. Don't you know the difference between a terrorist and someone who is one of their facilitators?
> 
> A terrorist is someone who commits acts of terror.
> 
> A terrorist-facilitator is someone who looks the other way ignoring their terrorists acts and sometimes defends said acts with rationalizations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep proving you are a dumbass
> 
> encarta.msn.com/dictionary_1861610185/facilitator.html
Click to expand...


So dumb that I can't even figure out how to use the Insert Link function?


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fucking dumb-asses. Don't you know the difference between a terrorist and someone who is one of their facilitators?
> 
> A terrorist is someone who commits acts of terror.
> 
> A terrorist-facilitator is someone who looks the other way ignoring their terrorists acts and sometimes defends said acts with rationalizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Someone who generally benefits from the act in one way or another. Usually Politically or through Real Estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's like the mother making excuses for a spoiled child.
Click to expand...



It's amazing how you punks thrive on your own strawmen.  Pointing out your blaming islam for 9e isn't making excuses. Damn this board sucks.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of fucking dumb-asses. Don't you know the difference between a terrorist and someone who is one of their facilitators?
> 
> A terrorist is someone who commits acts of terror.
> 
> A terrorist-facilitator is someone who looks the other way ignoring their terrorists acts and sometimes defends said acts with rationalizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep proving you are a dumbass
> 
> encarta.msn.com/dictionary_1861610185/facilitator.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So dumb that I can't even figure out how to use the Insert Link function?
Click to expand...



Anything to distract from the fact you don't know what it means to facilitate something. Lie some more about your "experiences" you pure coward.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke. I point out indisputable facts about the CC ordering churches to not report sex crimes and all you can do is accuse me of having prejudices against the CC?  Pure punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church corrected It's position Curve Light. The Catholic Church is in full compliance with both Federal and State Law, Curve Light. Islam still teaches against Human Rights, in regards to Justice under the rule of law, and Unalienable Rights Curve Light. Are you getting the disconnect yet Curve Light. Look to Reform. Seek Harmony and Communion with Our Maker, before expansion. Can you justify the taking of a life because Somebody converts from one Religion to another? Can you justify Mercy Killings? Can you Justify a Muslim having more rights in a court than a Non-Muslim? Reform, beats accusing others of misdeeds from the past. Especially considering that Mohamed laid with children himself. We are all far from perfect Curve Light. The path is not in laying down stumbling blocks for others, but in overcoming the ones in our own path to salvation.
> 
> You do have prejudices against the Catholic Church, evident in your line of reasoning. The Catholic Church is not attacking Islam, though that is beside the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  One more time. When has Christianity been blamed for pedophilia?  How many times do you need it spelled out?  Re-read my posts until you comprehend the analogy or maybe you are purposefully trying to distract.   Either way, it's being dishonest just like your pathetic repeated attempts to say im "attacking other religions."
Click to expand...


Christianity does not condone or support Pedophilia Curve Light. We prosecute. The Catholic Church tried to cover it up, and paid the price. 

What price are you willing to pay for condoning Terrorism? How about for condoning Jihad, the violent type? Again Curve Light, Reform, Reconciliation, the truth is universal, it applies to all of us, not just you or I. We have a charge to do what is right for it's own sake. We all start from where we find ourselves Curve Light. It's perpetual.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Someone who generally benefits from the act in one way or another. Usually Politically or through Real Estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the mother making excuses for a spoiled child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how you punks thrive on your own strawmen.  Pointing out your blaming islam for 9e isn't making excuses. Damn this board sucks.
Click to expand...


Long before 911, long before Carter, were the years of terrorism in India Curve Light. It is the same thing over and over. Something needs to change.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the mother making excuses for a spoiled child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how you punks thrive on your own strawmen.  Pointing out your blaming islam for 9e isn't making excuses. Damn this board sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Long before 911, long before Carter, were the years of terrorism in India Curve Light. It is the same thing over and over. Something needs to change.
Click to expand...


Try being honest when discussing the issue.  That should be your first change.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke. I point out indisputable facts about the CC ordering churches to not report sex crimes and all you can do is accuse me of having prejudices against the CC?  Pure punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church corrected It's position Curve Light. The Catholic Church is in full compliance with both Federal and State Law, Curve Light. Islam still teaches against Human Rights, in regards to Justice under the rule of law, and Unalienable Rights Curve Light. Are you getting the disconnect yet Curve Light. Look to Reform. Seek Harmony and Communion with Our Maker, before expansion. Can you justify the taking of a life because Somebody converts from one Religion to another? Can you justify Mercy Killings? Can you Justify a Muslim having more rights in a court than a Non-Muslim? Reform, beats accusing others of misdeeds from the past. Especially considering that Mohamed laid with children himself. We are all far from perfect Curve Light. The path is not in laying down stumbling blocks for others, but in overcoming the ones in our own path to salvation.
> 
> You do have prejudices against the Catholic Church, evident in your line of reasoning. The Catholic Church is not attacking Islam, though that is beside the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  One more time. When has Christianity been blamed for pedophilia?  How many times do you need it spelled out?  Re-read my posts until you comprehend the analogy or maybe you are purposefully trying to distract.   Either way, it's being dishonest just like your pathetic repeated attempts to say im "attacking other religions."
Click to expand...


Being Gay and a priest is more to blame then the religion. Christianity doesn't teach child-molestation. Do you comprehend that?


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Someone who generally benefits from the act in one way or another. Usually Politically or through Real Estate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the mother making excuses for a spoiled child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how you punks thrive on your own strawmen.  Pointing out your blaming islam for 9e isn't making excuses. Damn this board sucks.
Click to expand...


The board is fine. 

It's your attitude that sucks.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church corrected It's position Curve Light. The Catholic Church is in full compliance with both Federal and State Law, Curve Light. Islam still teaches against Human Rights, in regards to Justice under the rule of law, and Unalienable Rights Curve Light. Are you getting the disconnect yet Curve Light. Look to Reform. Seek Harmony and Communion with Our Maker, before expansion. Can you justify the taking of a life because Somebody converts from one Religion to another? Can you justify Mercy Killings? Can you Justify a Muslim having more rights in a court than a Non-Muslim? Reform, beats accusing others of misdeeds from the past. Especially considering that Mohamed laid with children himself. We are all far from perfect Curve Light. The path is not in laying down stumbling blocks for others, but in overcoming the ones in our own path to salvation.
> 
> You do have prejudices against the Catholic Church, evident in your line of reasoning. The Catholic Church is not attacking Islam, though that is beside the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  One more time. When has Christianity been blamed for pedophilia?  How many times do you need it spelled out?  Re-read my posts until you comprehend the analogy or maybe you are purposefully trying to distract.   Either way, it's being dishonest just like your pathetic repeated attempts to say im "attacking other religions."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christianity does not condone or support Pedophilia Curve Light. We prosecute. The Catholic Church tried to cover it up, and paid the price.
> 
> What price are you willing to pay for condoning Terrorism? How about for condoning Jihad, the violent type? Again Curve Light, Reform, Reconciliation, the truth is universal, it applies to all of us, not just you or I. We have a charge to do what is right for it's own sake. We all start from where we find ourselves Curve Light. It's perpetual.
Click to expand...


So now I condone terrorism?  You're a fucking fatass whiny dishonest punk. You continue to ignore the facts and continue to be outright dishonest.  No wonder you love the net.  You never have to worry about the consequences of being a lying bitch.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church corrected It's position Curve Light. The Catholic Church isi in full compliance with both Federal and State Law, Curve Light. Islam still teaches against Human Rights, in regards to Justice under the rule of law, and Unalienable Rights Curve Light. Are you getting the disconnect yet Curve Light. Look to Reform. Seek Harmony and Communion with Our Maker, before expansion. Can you justify the taking of a life because Somebody converts from one Religion to another? Can you justify Mercy Killings? Can you Justify a Muslim having more rights in a court than a Non-Muslim? Reform, beats accusing others of misdeeds from the past. Especially considering that Mohamed laid with children himself. We are all far from perfect Curve Light. The path is not in laying down stumbling blocks for others, but in overcoming the ones in our own path to salvation.
> 
> You do have prejudices against the Catholic Church, evident in your line of reasoning. The Catholic Church is not attacking Islam, though that is beside the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  One more time. When has Christianity been blamed for pedophilia?  How many times do you need it spelled out?  Re-read my posts until you comprehend the analogy or maybe you are purposefully trying to distract.   Either way, it's being dishonest just like your pathetic repeated attempts to say im "attacking other religions."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being Gay and a priest is more to blame then the religion. Christianity doesn't teach child-molestation. Do you comprehend that?
Click to expand...


I never said Christianity teaches pedophilia.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church corrected It's position Curve Light. The Catholic Church is in full compliance with both Federal and State Law, Curve Light. Islam still teaches against Human Rights, in regards to Justice under the rule of law, and Unalienable Rights Curve Light. Are you getting the disconnect yet Curve Light. Look to Reform. Seek Harmony and Communion with Our Maker, before expansion. Can you justify the taking of a life because Somebody converts from one Religion to another? Can you justify Mercy Killings? Can you Justify a Muslim having more rights in a court than a Non-Muslim? Reform, beats accusing others of misdeeds from the past. Especially considering that Mohamed laid with children himself. We are all far from perfect Curve Light. The path is not in laying down stumbling blocks for others, but in overcoming the ones in our own path to salvation.
> 
> You do have prejudices against the Catholic Church, evident in your line of reasoning. The Catholic Church is not attacking Islam, though that is beside the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  One more time. When has Christianity been blamed for pedophilia?  How many times do you need it spelled out?  Re-read my posts until you comprehend the analogy or maybe you are purposefully trying to distract.   Either way, it's being dishonest just like your pathetic repeated attempts to say im "attacking other religions."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christianity does not condone or support Pedophilia Curve Light. We prosecute. The Catholic Church tried to cover it up, and paid the price.
> 
> What price are you willing to pay for condoning Terrorism? How about for condoning Jihad, the violent type? Again Curve Light, Reform, Reconciliation, the truth is universal, it applies to all of us, not just you or I. We have a charge to do what is right for it's own sake. We all start from where we find ourselves Curve Light. It's perpetual.
Click to expand...


Islam does not condone terrorism.  In case you haven't noticed, we are ALLIED with MUSLIMS in Iraq and Afghanistan,

against terrorists.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the mother making excuses for a spoiled child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how you punks thrive on your own strawmen.  Pointing out your blaming islam for 9e isn't making excuses. Damn this board sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The board is fine.
> 
> It's your attitude that sucks.
Click to expand...


Punks like you are why the board is an embarrassment to America.  You are nothing but a dishonest fucking crybaby.  When the next terrorist attack happens it will be even more sad if you are still alive after it's over.  Whine about that brat.


----------



## CurveLight

NYcarbineer said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  One more time. When has Christianity been blamed for pedophilia?  How many times do you need it spelled out?  Re-read my posts until you comprehend the analogy or maybe you are purposefully trying to distract.   Either way, it's being dishonest just like your pathetic repeated attempts to say im "attacking other religions."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity does not condone or support Pedophilia Curve Light. We prosecute. The Catholic Church tried to cover it up, and paid the price.
> 
> What price are you willing to pay for condoning Terrorism? How about for condoning Jihad, the violent type? Again Curve Light, Reform, Reconciliation, the truth is universal, it applies to all of us, not just you or I. We have a charge to do what is right for it's own sake. We all start from where we find ourselves Curve Light. It's perpetual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam does not condone terrorism.  In case you haven't noticed, we are ALLIED with MUSLIMS in Iraq and Afghanistan,
> 
> against terrorists.
Click to expand...



We love islam so much we've sent over 30,000 US troops to their deaths or loss of limb and other body parts so two different islamic theocracies could be installed in the middle east.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how you punks thrive on your own strawmen.  Pointing out your blaming islam for 9e isn't making excuses. Damn this board sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board is fine.
> 
> It's your attitude that sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punks like you are why the board is an embarrassment to America.  You are nothing but a dishonest fucking crybaby.  When the next terrorist attack happens it will be even more sad if you are still alive after it's over.  Whine about that brat.
Click to expand...




Love the way you wish death upon anyone who pisses your ass off.....which is just about everyone. 

Go change your pampers cry-baby.


----------



## NYcarbineer

California Girl said:


> 4. Bill was right. Muslims did attack us on 9/11. That's a factually accurate statement. He did not say 'Islam' (ie the entire faith), he said 'Muslims'.... and unless anyone has evidence that any of the hijackers were not, in fact, Muslims, then it remains a factually accurate statement.



He was wrong in context, because he was citing the 'factually accurate statement' you are calling it as justification for opposing the building of the mosque.


----------



## NYcarbineer

CurveLight said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity does not condone or support Pedophilia Curve Light. We prosecute. The Catholic Church tried to cover it up, and paid the price.
> 
> What price are you willing to pay for condoning Terrorism? How about for condoning Jihad, the violent type? Again Curve Light, Reform, Reconciliation, the truth is universal, it applies to all of us, not just you or I. We have a charge to do what is right for it's own sake. We all start from where we find ourselves Curve Light. It's perpetual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam does not condone terrorism.  In case you haven't noticed, we are ALLIED with MUSLIMS in Iraq and Afghanistan,
> 
> against terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love islam so much we've sent over 30,000 US troops to their deaths or loss of limb and other body parts so two different islamic theocracies could be installed in the middle east.
Click to expand...


And remember, the rationale is that these MUSLIM countries can become inspirational democracies...


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  One more time. When has Christianity been blamed for pedophilia?  How many times do you need it spelled out?  Re-read my posts until you comprehend the analogy or maybe you are purposefully trying to distract.   Either way, it's being dishonest just like your pathetic repeated attempts to say im "attacking other religions."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity does not condone or support Pedophilia Curve Light. We prosecute. The Catholic Church tried to cover it up, and paid the price.
> 
> What price are you willing to pay for condoning Terrorism? How about for condoning Jihad, the violent type? Again Curve Light, Reform, Reconciliation, the truth is universal, it applies to all of us, not just you or I. We have a charge to do what is right for it's own sake. We all start from where we find ourselves Curve Light. It's perpetual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now I condone terrorism?  You're a fucking fatass whiny dishonest punk. You continue to ignore the facts and continue to be outright dishonest.  No wonder you love the net.  You never have to worry about the consequences of being a lying bitch.
Click to expand...


First off, my Ass is not fat, though I don't see it as any of your concern. 

Second Off, I'm hetero Male.

Third off, I'm not dishonest and not a punk either, CurveLight, I'm painstakingly trying to communicate with you civilly. When I speak of You condoning Terrorism, I speak of Islam as a whole, that is far too tolerant of terrorism, therefore the need for reform. 

Fourth, I have no need to hide CurveLight, I have Faith, and comfort in it. Should that fail me, or require action from me, I am of strength, size, speed, and ability, experience enough, to take care of business. My presence can make people real nervous, when necessary. 

Suck it up CurveLight, Live life as best as you can, I have no interest in converting you. My interest in each is that each learns to live in harmony, not conflict. The part of Islam that does that in sincerity and truth, I have no problem with, when that line is crossed, it is predatory, no matter the faith or the excuse.


----------



## Intense

NYcarbineer said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam does not condone terrorism.  In case you haven't noticed, we are ALLIED with MUSLIMS in Iraq and Afghanistan,
> 
> against terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love islam so much we've sent over 30,000 US troops to their deaths or loss of limb and other body parts so two different islamic theocracies could be installed in the middle east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And remember, the rationale is that these MUSLIM countries can become inspirational democracies...
Click to expand...


The Koran condones Terrorism, there lies the problem. The same can be found in the History of the Bible, Old Testament and New. Thus, the need for reform. 

Your assessment of reasoning against the Ground Zero Mosque is incomplete and flawed, therefore disingenuous.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity does not condone or support Pedophilia Curve Light. We prosecute. The Catholic Church tried to cover it up, and paid the price.
> 
> What price are you willing to pay for condoning Terrorism? How about for condoning Jihad, the violent type? Again Curve Light, Reform, Reconciliation, the truth is universal, it applies to all of us, not just you or I. We have a charge to do what is right for it's own sake. We all start from where we find ourselves Curve Light. It's perpetual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I condone terrorism?  You're a fucking fatass whiny dishonest punk. You continue to ignore the facts and continue to be outright dishonest.  No wonder you love the net.  You never have to worry about the consequences of being a lying bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First off, my Ass is not fat, though I don't see it as any of your concern.
> 
> Second Off, I'm hetero Male.
> 
> Third off, I'm not dishonest and not a punk either, CurveLight, I'm painstakingly trying to communicate with you civilly. When I speak of You condoning Terrorism, I speak of Islam as a whole, that is far too tolerant of terrorism, therefore the need for reform.
> 
> Fourth, I have no need to hide CurveLight, I have Faith, and comfort in it. Should that fail me, or require action from me, I am of strength, size, speed, and ability, experience enough, to take care of business. My presence can make people real nervous, when necessary.
> 
> Suck it up CurveLight, Live life as best as you can, I have no interest in converting you. My interest in each is that each learns to live in harmony, not conflict. The part of Islam that does that in sincerity and truth, I have no problem with, when that line is crossed, it is predatory, no matter the faith or the excuse.
Click to expand...


Yet again you keep ignoring the analogy and keep trying to imply im a muslim. There is nothing civil about being a dishonest jackass like you keep proving to be.


----------



## Intense

NYcarbineer said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam does not condone terrorism.  In case you haven't noticed, we are ALLIED with MUSLIMS in Iraq and Afghanistan,
> 
> against terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We love islam so much we've sent over 30,000 US troops to their deaths or loss of limb and other body parts so two different islamic theocracies could be installed in the middle east.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And remember, the rationale is that these MUSLIM countries can become inspirational democracies...
Click to expand...


Lacking the recognition of Unalienable Rights, the Constitutions are flawed. Amendable, but currently flawed. Show me Equal Justice and protection for Male and Female, Believer and Nonbeliever, and you are off to a great start.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love islam so much we've sent over 30,000 US troops to their deaths or loss of limb and other body parts so two different islamic theocracies could be installed in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, the rationale is that these MUSLIM countries can become inspirational democracies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran condones Terrorism, there lies the problem. The same can be found in the History of the Bible, Old Testament and New. Thus, the need for reform.
> 
> Your assessment of reasoning against the Ground Zero Mosque is incomplete and flawed, therefore disingenuous.
Click to expand...


It's hilarious you claim to be civil while being such a self righteous dishonest punk.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love islam so much we've sent over 30,000 US troops to their deaths or loss of limb and other body parts so two different islamic theocracies could be installed in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, the rationale is that these MUSLIM countries can become inspirational democracies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lacking the recognition of Unalienable Rights, the Constitutions are flawed. Amendable, but currently flawed. Show me Equal Justice and protection for Male and Female, Believer and Nonbeliever, and you are off to a great start.
Click to expand...


More dishonesty. The constitutions were created by extremists but you want to pretend they represent all of islam.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now I condone terrorism?  You're a fucking fatass whiny dishonest punk. You continue to ignore the facts and continue to be outright dishonest.  No wonder you love the net.  You never have to worry about the consequences of being a lying bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, my Ass is not fat, though I don't see it as any of your concern.
> 
> Second Off, I'm hetero Male.
> 
> Third off, I'm not dishonest and not a punk either, CurveLight, I'm painstakingly trying to communicate with you civilly. When I speak of You condoning Terrorism, I speak of Islam as a whole, that is far too tolerant of terrorism, therefore the need for reform.
> 
> Fourth, I have no need to hide CurveLight, I have Faith, and comfort in it. Should that fail me, or require action from me, I am of strength, size, speed, and ability, experience enough, to take care of business. My presence can make people real nervous, when necessary.
> 
> Suck it up CurveLight, Live life as best as you can, I have no interest in converting you. My interest in each is that each learns to live in harmony, not conflict. The part of Islam that does that in sincerity and truth, I have no problem with, when that line is crossed, it is predatory, no matter the faith or the excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet again you keep ignoring the analogy and keep trying to imply im a muslim. There is nothing civil about being a dishonest jackass like you keep proving to be.
Click to expand...


So you are stating that you are not a Muslim????? News to me. If that is your claim, so be it. I accept that. I'm not being dishonest Curvelight, just possibly misinformed. You are a very enthusiastic advocate CurveLight. Are you sure you should be spending so much time in the deep end????? Do you even know what you are advocating????? You are easily in a position to piss off either side, the other is much less forgiving.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it.  One more time. When has Christianity been blamed for pedophilia?  How many times do you need it spelled out?  Re-read my posts until you comprehend the analogy or maybe you are purposefully trying to distract.   Either way, it's being dishonest just like your pathetic repeated attempts to say im "attacking other religions."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianity does not condone or support Pedophilia Curve Light. We prosecute. The Catholic Church tried to cover it up, and paid the price.
> 
> What price are you willing to pay for condoning Terrorism? How about for condoning Jihad, the violent type? Again Curve Light, Reform, Reconciliation, the truth is universal, it applies to all of us, not just you or I. We have a charge to do what is right for it's own sake. We all start from where we find ourselves Curve Light. It's perpetual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now I condone terrorism?  You're a fucking fatass whiny dishonest punk. You continue to ignore the facts and continue to be outright dishonest.  No wonder you love the net.  You never have to worry about the consequences of being a lying bitch.
Click to expand...


Which is why you talk like that to just about everyone....cuz you can't back your alligator mouth up with your Humming bird ass.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, the rationale is that these MUSLIM countries can become inspirational democracies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Koran condones Terrorism, there lies the problem. The same can be found in the History of the Bible, Old Testament and New. Thus, the need for reform.
> 
> Your assessment of reasoning against the Ground Zero Mosque is incomplete and flawed, therefore disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hilarious you claim to be civil while being such a self righteous dishonest punk.
Click to expand...


Punk....dishonest. Everyone talks to you in a rational tone and all they get from you is a bunch of meaningless tough language with nothing to back it up. Guess the best way to take care of a troll like you is everyone put your behind on ignore. Then you'll just end up ranting to yourself. As it is your BS is just like a mouse-fart in a gale-force winds.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Intense said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> We love islam so much we've sent over 30,000 US troops to their deaths or loss of limb and other body parts so two different islamic theocracies could be installed in the middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, the rationale is that these MUSLIM countries can become inspirational democracies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Koran condones Terrorism, there lies the problem. The same can be found in the History of the Bible, Old Testament and New. Thus, the need for reform.
> 
> Your assessment of reasoning against the Ground Zero Mosque is incomplete and flawed, therefore disingenuous.
Click to expand...


What?!

lol  this place is unbelievable.


----------



## Intense

NYcarbineer said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And remember, the rationale is that these MUSLIM countries can become inspirational democracies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Koran condones Terrorism, there lies the problem. The same can be found in the History of the Bible, Old Testament and New. Thus, the need for reform.
> 
> Your assessment of reasoning against the Ground Zero Mosque is incomplete and flawed, therefore disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?!
> 
> lol  this place is unbelievable.
Click to expand...


Reality is unbelievable to you, that is evident.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, my Ass is not fat, though I don't see it as any of your concern.
> 
> Second Off, I'm hetero Male.
> 
> Third off, I'm not dishonest and not a punk either, CurveLight, I'm painstakingly trying to communicate with you civilly. When I speak of You condoning Terrorism, I speak of Islam as a whole, that is far too tolerant of terrorism, therefore the need for reform.
> 
> Fourth, I have no need to hide CurveLight, I have Faith, and comfort in it. Should that fail me, or require action from me, I am of strength, size, speed, and ability, experience enough, to take care of business. My presence can make people real nervous, when necessary.
> 
> Suck it up CurveLight, Live life as best as you can, I have no interest in converting you. My interest in each is that each learns to live in harmony, not conflict. The part of Islam that does that in sincerity and truth, I have no problem with, when that line is crossed, it is predatory, no matter the faith or the excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet again you keep ignoring the analogy and keep trying to imply im a muslim. There is nothing civil about being a dishonest jackass like you keep proving to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are stating that you are not a Muslim????? News to me. If that is your claim, so be it. I accept that. I'm not being dishonest Curvelight, just possibly misinformed. You are a very enthusiastic advocate CurveLight. Are you sure you should be spending so much time in the deep end????? Do you even know what you are advocating????? You are easily in a position to piss off either side, the other is much less forgiving.
Click to expand...



More dishonest bullshit.  You have repeatedly ignored the points of posts to focus on false personal accusations. Give it up.


----------



## California Girl

NYcarbineer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Bill was right. Muslims did attack us on 9/11. That's a factually accurate statement. He did not say 'Islam' (ie the entire faith), he said 'Muslims'.... and unless anyone has evidence that any of the hijackers were not, in fact, Muslims, then it remains a factually accurate statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was wrong in context, because he was citing the 'factually accurate statement' you are calling it as justification for opposing the building of the mosque.
Click to expand...


He was correct. No 'ifs, ands, or buts'. Fact: those who perpetrated 9/11 were Muslims. 

He was not, and I am not, using that as 'justification' for opposing the building of the mosque. (As an aside, it is nice to see that some are honest enough to call it a mosque and not a 'community center').... The reason I am opposed to the mosque is based solely on the overwhelming opinion of New Yorkers and families of the victims of 9/11. They don't want it, they say it is offensive. I support them. Muslims are legally entitled to build it, they are morally wrong to build it. I happen to value morals. You don't, that's fine.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Koran condones Terrorism, there lies the problem. The same can be found in the History of the Bible, Old Testament and New. Thus, the need for reform.
> 
> Your assessment of reasoning against the Ground Zero Mosque is incomplete and flawed, therefore disingenuous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious you claim to be civil while being such a self righteous dishonest punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Punk....dishonest. Everyone talks to you in a rational tone and all they get from you is a bunch of meaningless tough language with nothing to back it up. Guess the best way to take care of a troll like you is everyone put your behind on ignore. Then you'll just end up ranting to yourself. As it is your BS is just like a mouse-fart in a gale-force winds.
Click to expand...



Rational tone?????  ROTFL/!/!  You're the dumbass that called me a terrorist facilitator for the horrible crime of me saying it is stoopid to blame islam for 9e.   Keep being a dishonest punk cuz it is all you know how to be.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Bill was right. Muslims did attack us on 9/11. That's a factually accurate statement. He did not say 'Islam' (ie the entire faith), he said 'Muslims'.... and unless anyone has evidence that any of the hijackers were not, in fact, Muslims, then it remains a factually accurate statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was wrong in context, because he was citing the 'factually accurate statement' you are calling it as justification for opposing the building of the mosque.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was correct. No 'ifs, ands, or buts'. Fact: those who perpetrated 9/11 were Muslims.
> 
> He was not, and I am not, using that as 'justification' for opposing the building of the mosque. (As an aside, it is nice to see that some are honest enough to call it a mosque and not a 'community center').... The reason I am opposed to the mosque is based solely on the overwhelming opinion of New Yorkers and families of the victims of 9/11. They don't want it, they say it is offensive. I support them. Muslims are legally entitled to build it, they are morally wrong to build it. I happen to value morals. You don't, that's fine.
Click to expand...


Terrorists are responsible for 9e and you don't value morals because you are nothing but a dishonest kiss ass brat.  There are 9e families and first responders who fully support the mosque but you keep ignoring facts you don't like.

You don't even see how you are dishonest in your own post. You first claim you aren't using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but only the opinions of 9e families and new yorkers. You then finish by saying the muslims are immoral for building the mosque. So in honesty, you are using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but you want to hide behind some 9e families.  No wonder you kiss so much ass.  Without that you have nothing to fall back on.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious you claim to be civil while being such a self righteous dishonest punk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punk....dishonest. Everyone talks to you in a rational tone and all they get from you is a bunch of meaningless tough language with nothing to back it up. Guess the best way to take care of a troll like you is everyone put your behind on ignore. Then you'll just end up ranting to yourself. As it is your BS is just like a mouse-fart in a gale-force winds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rational tone?????  ROTFL/!/!  You're the dumbass that called me a terrorist facilitator for the horrible crime of me saying it is stoopid to blame islam for 9e.   Keep being a dishonest punk cuz it is all you know how to be.
Click to expand...


There's those words again. *Dishonest* and *punk*. You are both and you accuse everyone else of being both. You can't prove ether. I guess you don't have that much of a vocab because you keep name calling and not talking about the issues. You're lack of facts causes you to resort to just saying LIAR loudly and anyone who says they aren't is a punk.

Being a terrorist facilitator is accurate. You support terrorism when you support their goals. *And you drift from being merely a facilitator into being an advocate when you wish for my death in the next attack*. Wishing harm on anyone changes you from being someone who makes excuses to someone who not only supports murder but dreams of more murder in the future.....over fucken politics no less. I don't want anyone here to die....but you do. It's pretty hilarious when you think about it..unless you're serious.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was wrong in context, because he was citing the 'factually accurate statement' you are calling it as justification for opposing the building of the mosque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was correct. No 'ifs, ands, or buts'. Fact: those who perpetrated 9/11 were Muslims.
> 
> He was not, and I am not, using that as 'justification' for opposing the building of the mosque. (As an aside, it is nice to see that some are honest enough to call it a mosque and not a 'community center').... The reason I am opposed to the mosque is based solely on the overwhelming opinion of New Yorkers and families of the victims of 9/11. They don't want it, they say it is offensive. I support them. Muslims are legally entitled to build it, they are morally wrong to build it. I happen to value morals. You don't, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9e and you don't value morals because you are nothing but a dishonest kiss ass brat. * There are 9e families and first responders who fully support the mosque but you keep ignoring facts you don't like.*
> 
> You don't even see how you are dishonest in your own post. You first claim you aren't using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but only the opinions of 9e families and new yorkers. You then finish by saying the muslims are immoral for building the mosque. So in honesty, you are using *the "muslims did 9e" lie* to oppose the mosque but you want to hide behind some 9e families.  No wonder you kiss so much ass.  Without that you have nothing to fall back on.
Click to expand...


Post a link to all of these families that support the mosque.

*The Muslims did 9/11* isn't a lie. What faith did every single 9/11 attacker practice?

She's not hiding...she just feels it's a touchy subject and being made worse by the insensitive terrorist advocates that are behind the mosque. She knows legally they can build it there in this country but she also is honest enough to know they shouldn't.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was wrong in context, because he was citing the 'factually accurate statement' you are calling it as justification for opposing the building of the mosque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was correct. No 'ifs, ands, or buts'. Fact: those who perpetrated 9/11 were Muslims.
> 
> He was not, and I am not, using that as 'justification' for opposing the building of the mosque. (As an aside, it is nice to see that some are honest enough to call it a mosque and not a 'community center').... The reason I am opposed to the mosque is based solely on the overwhelming opinion of New Yorkers and families of the victims of 9/11. They don't want it, they say it is offensive. I support them. Muslims are legally entitled to build it, they are morally wrong to build it. I happen to value morals. You don't, that's fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9e and you don't value morals because you are nothing but a dishonest kiss ass brat.  There are 9e families and first responders who fully support the mosque but you keep ignoring facts you don't like.
> 
> You don't even see how you are dishonest in your own post. You first claim you aren't using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but only the opinions of 9e families and new yorkers. You then finish by saying the muslims are immoral for building the mosque. So in honesty, you are using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but you want to hide behind some 9e families.  No wonder you kiss so much ass.  Without that you have nothing to fall back on.
Click to expand...


I am aware that there are a MINORITY of victims who support it. I am also aware that the MAJORITY of victims - and the MAJORITY of New Yorkers do NOT support it. 

Oh, and Muslims DID perpetrate 9/11 - unless you can prove to me that the hijackers were not, in fact, Muslims. 

I did not say Muslims are immoral, you fucking moron. I said it the decision is morally wrong. Vastly different thing - pity you're not smart enough to recognize that.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was correct. No 'ifs, ands, or buts'. Fact: those who perpetrated 9/11 were Muslims.
> 
> He was not, and I am not, using that as 'justification' for opposing the building of the mosque. (As an aside, it is nice to see that some are honest enough to call it a mosque and not a 'community center').... The reason I am opposed to the mosque is based solely on the overwhelming opinion of New Yorkers and families of the victims of 9/11. They don't want it, they say it is offensive. I support them. Muslims are legally entitled to build it, they are morally wrong to build it. I happen to value morals. You don't, that's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9e and you don't value morals because you are nothing but a dishonest kiss ass brat.  There are 9e families and first responders who fully support the mosque but you keep ignoring facts you don't like.
> 
> You don't even see how you are dishonest in your own post. You first claim you aren't using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but only the opinions of 9e families and new yorkers. You then finish by saying the muslims are immoral for building the mosque. So in honesty, you are using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but you want to hide behind some 9e families.  No wonder you kiss so much ass.  Without that you have nothing to fall back on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am aware that there are a MINORITY of victims who support it. I am also aware that the MAJORITY of victims - and the MAJORITY of New Yorkers do NOT support it.
> 
> Oh, and Muslims DID perpetrate 9/11 - unless you can prove to me that the hijackers were not, in fact, Muslims.
> 
> I did not say Muslims are immoral, you fucking moron. I said it the decision is morally wrong. Vastly different thing - pity you're not smart enough to recognize that.
Click to expand...


Dance bitch dance.

You claimed they were muslims so it is on you to prove your own claim dumbass.  

I didn't say that you said muslims are immoral. I pointed out you said they are immoral for building the mosque.  So which is it cally bitch?  Are you against it because it is morally wrong or because some 9/11 families oppose it?

Terrorists are responsible for 9/11.  But you keep being dishonest and kissing ass.  

Moral principles aren't based on a majority rules system dumbass.


----------



## WillowTree

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9e and you don't value morals because you are nothing but a dishonest kiss ass brat.  There are 9e families and first responders who fully support the mosque but you keep ignoring facts you don't like.
> 
> You don't even see how you are dishonest in your own post. You first claim you aren't using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but only the opinions of 9e families and new yorkers. You then finish by saying the muslims are immoral for building the mosque. So in honesty, you are using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but you want to hide behind some 9e families.  No wonder you kiss so much ass.  Without that you have nothing to fall back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware that there are a MINORITY of victims who support it. I am also aware that the MAJORITY of victims - and the MAJORITY of New Yorkers do NOT support it.
> 
> Oh, and Muslims DID perpetrate 9/11 - unless you can prove to me that the hijackers were not, in fact, Muslims.
> 
> I did not say Muslims are immoral, you fucking moron. I said it the decision is morally wrong. Vastly different thing - pity you're not smart enough to recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dance bitch dance.
> 
> You claimed they were muslims so it is on you to prove your own claim dumbass.
> 
> I didn't say that you said muslims are immoral. I pointed out you said they are immoral for building the mosque.  So which is it cally bitch?  Are you against it because it is morally wrong or because some 9/11 families oppose it?
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9/11.  But you keep being dishonest and kissing ass.
> 
> Moral principles aren't based on a majority rules system dumbass.
Click to expand...


You are in total denial. You should see a shrink. Of course those men were Muslims. The Fort Hood shooter was a muslim. The would be bomb in da pants boy was a muslim. the New York times square would be terrorist was a muslim. The guy who drove by and shot two recruiters was a muslim.  Facts are facts and you cannot change them by trying to shout someone down Which is what whoopie doopie and beharhar were trying to to.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was correct. No 'ifs, ands, or buts'. Fact: those who perpetrated 9/11 were Muslims.
> 
> He was not, and I am not, using that as 'justification' for opposing the building of the mosque. (As an aside, it is nice to see that some are honest enough to call it a mosque and not a 'community center').... The reason I am opposed to the mosque is based solely on the overwhelming opinion of New Yorkers and families of the victims of 9/11. They don't want it, they say it is offensive. I support them. Muslims are legally entitled to build it, they are morally wrong to build it. I happen to value morals. You don't, that's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9e and you don't value morals because you are nothing but a dishonest kiss ass brat. * There are 9e families and first responders who fully support the mosque but you keep ignoring facts you don't like.*
> 
> You don't even see how you are dishonest in your own post. You first claim you aren't using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but only the opinions of 9e families and new yorkers. You then finish by saying the muslims are immoral for building the mosque. So in honesty, you are using *the "muslims did 9e" lie* to oppose the mosque but you want to hide behind some 9e families.  No wonder you kiss so much ass.  Without that you have nothing to fall back on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post a link to all of these families that support the mosque.
> 
> *The Muslims did 9/11* isn't a lie. What faith did every single 9/11 attacker practice?
> 
> She's not hiding...she just feels it's a touchy subject and being made worse by the insensitive terrorist advocates that are behind the mosque. She knows legally they can build it there in this country but she also is honest enough to know they shouldn't.
Click to expand...


Post the proof they were all muslims. 

Here's one link for you to ignore about 9/11 families supporting the islamic center
9/11 Families, Others Rally In Support Of Park51 Islamic Center


----------



## CurveLight

WillowTree said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware that there are a MINORITY of victims who support it. I am also aware that the MAJORITY of victims - and the MAJORITY of New Yorkers do NOT support it.
> 
> Oh, and Muslims DID perpetrate 9/11 - unless you can prove to me that the hijackers were not, in fact, Muslims.
> 
> I did not say Muslims are immoral, you fucking moron. I said it the decision is morally wrong. Vastly different thing - pity you're not smart enough to recognize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dance bitch dance.
> 
> You claimed they were muslims so it is on you to prove your own claim dumbass.
> 
> I didn't say that you said muslims are immoral. I pointed out you said they are immoral for building the mosque.  So which is it cally bitch?  Are you against it because it is morally wrong or because some 9/11 families oppose it?
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9/11.  But you keep being dishonest and kissing ass.
> 
> Moral principles aren't based on a majority rules system dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in total denial. You should see a shrink. Of course those men were Muslims. The Fort Hood shooter was a muslim. The would be bomb in da pants boy was a muslim. the New York times square would be terrorist was a muslim. The guy who drove by and shot two recruiters was a muslim.  Facts are facts and you cannot change them by trying to shout someone down Which is what whoopie doopie and beharhar were trying to to.
Click to expand...



Lol!  You haven't posted any facts proving they were muslims but you accuse me of ignoring facts...........thank you for demonstrating how laughable the regulars of this board keep proving to be.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9e and you don't value morals because you are nothing but a dishonest kiss ass brat. * There are 9e families and first responders who fully support the mosque but you keep ignoring facts you don't like.*
> 
> You don't even see how you are dishonest in your own post. You first claim you aren't using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but only the opinions of 9e families and new yorkers. You then finish by saying the muslims are immoral for building the mosque. So in honesty, you are using *the "muslims did 9e" lie* to oppose the mosque but you want to hide behind some 9e families.  No wonder you kiss so much ass.  Without that you have nothing to fall back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a link to all of these families that support the mosque.
> 
> *The Muslims did 9/11* isn't a lie. What faith did every single 9/11 attacker practice?
> 
> She's not hiding...she just feels it's a touchy subject and being made worse by the insensitive terrorist advocates that are behind the mosque. She knows legally they can build it there in this country but she also is honest enough to know they shouldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Post the proof they were all muslims. *
> 
> Here's one link for you to ignore about 9/11 families supporting the islamic center
> 9/11 Families, Others Rally In Support Of Park51 Islamic Center
Click to expand...


Dude...you are one sick MF.

See a doctor.

Btw...you link is shit. There's no article there other then a single paragraph. Try this one instead: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/...-park51-islamic-cultural-center_n_694029.html

Also...these people have partnered with the ACLU and the Arab Muslim American Federation. Like they don't have an agenda. Then there's the Dialog Project, The New York City Chapter of the Humanist Party of which Glenn Beck said this:

_*
&#8220;Then, of course, the Humanist Party is involved. They want to give you the right to vote. No, well, not you, but you if you&#8217;re a non-citizen i.e., illegal in New York.&#8221;*_


I see a plethora of anti-American interests here.


----------



## naomibee

McDowell's said:


> HAHAHA! Love him or hate him, this is freaking awesome. Anyone who makes the two dumbest people on the View shut up and walk off stage deserves a medal. If only it had been a permanent retiring from public life. I guess not even Bill O'Reilly has the ability to drive people permanently insane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvalfQY89z8



yeah is'nt it funny when the truth is spoken?.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9e and you don't value morals because you are nothing but a dishonest kiss ass brat.  There are 9e families and first responders who fully support the mosque but you keep ignoring facts you don't like.
> 
> You don't even see how you are dishonest in your own post. You first claim you aren't using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but only the opinions of 9e families and new yorkers. You then finish by saying the muslims are immoral for building the mosque. So in honesty, you are using the "muslims did 9e" lie to oppose the mosque but you want to hide behind some 9e families.  No wonder you kiss so much ass.  Without that you have nothing to fall back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware that there are a MINORITY of victims who support it. I am also aware that the MAJORITY of victims - and the MAJORITY of New Yorkers do NOT support it.
> 
> Oh, and Muslims DID perpetrate 9/11 - unless you can prove to me that the hijackers were not, in fact, Muslims.
> 
> I did not say Muslims are immoral, you fucking moron. I said it the decision is morally wrong. Vastly different thing - pity you're not smart enough to recognize that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dance bitch dance.
> 
> You claimed they were muslims so it is on you to prove your own claim dumbass.
> 
> I didn't say that you said muslims are immoral. I pointed out you said they are immoral for building the mosque.  So which is it cally bitch?  Are you against it because it is morally wrong or because some 9/11 families oppose it?
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9/11.  But you keep being dishonest and kissing ass.
> 
> Moral principles aren't based on a majority rules system dumbass.
Click to expand...


Those terrorists were not Muslims? Idiot.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a link to all of these families that support the mosque.
> 
> *The Muslims did 9/11* isn't a lie. What faith did every single 9/11 attacker practice?
> 
> She's not hiding...she just feels it's a touchy subject and being made worse by the insensitive terrorist advocates that are behind the mosque. She knows legally they can build it there in this country but she also is honest enough to know they shouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Post the proof they were all muslims. *
> 
> Here's one link for you to ignore about 9/11 families supporting the islamic center
> 9/11 Families, Others Rally In Support Of Park51 Islamic Center
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude...you are one sick MF.
> 
> See a doctor.
> 
> Btw...you link is shit. There's no article there other then a single paragraph. Try this one instead: 9/11 Families, Others Rally In Support Of Park51 Islamic Center
> 
> Also...these people have partnered with the ACLU and the Arab Muslim American Federation. Like they don't have an agenda. Then there's the Dialog Project, The New York City Chapter of the Humanist Party of which Glenn Beck said this:
> 
> _*
> Then, of course, the Humanist Party is involved. They want to give you the right to vote. No, well, not you, but you if youre a non-citizen i.e., illegal in New York.*_
> 
> 
> I see a plethora of anti-American interests here.
Click to expand...


Lol! Who's dumb enough to cite huffpo?

I correctly predicted you would ignore that link.  Here's two more for you to ignore:

Http://m.cbs6albany.com/articles/lost-1277413-tatum-met.html

Http://www.aolnews.com/nation/article/9-11-families-speak-out-on-ground-zero-muslim-center/19581141

Will you ever post those facts showing the terrorists were all muslims?  Or is an ad him parade all you can provide you crybaby?


----------



## tinydancer

> <snip> Post the proof they were all muslims<snip>



EDIT TO ADD: I am not altering your post. It's just that I can't quote it with the urls in it.



Post the proof that the hijackers were all muslims?

This is a joke correct?

If it's not a joke, can you please tell me the last time you heard a Southern Baptist or Methodist screaming "allahu akbar" during a terrorist attack?

How about a batch of terrorist Mormons with names like Mohammed and Abdulaziz? Can you find me any?



Come on. You can't possibly be serious.

Who do you think makes up Al Qaeda? Freaking Presbyterians?


----------



## tinydancer

Now to the OP.

It was something to behold to watch Joy (the worst named woman in the world) and Whoopi just stroke out and march off the set in a temper tantrum.

hehehe

I loved every minute of it.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware that there are a MINORITY of victims who support it. I am also aware that the MAJORITY of victims - and the MAJORITY of New Yorkers do NOT support it.
> 
> Oh, and Muslims DID perpetrate 9/11 - unless you can prove to me that the hijackers were not, in fact, Muslims.
> 
> I did not say Muslims are immoral, you fucking moron. I said it the decision is morally wrong. Vastly different thing - pity you're not smart enough to recognize that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dance bitch dance.
> 
> You claimed they were muslims so it is on you to prove your own claim dumbass.
> 
> I didn't say that you said muslims are immoral. I pointed out you said they are immoral for building the mosque.  So which is it cally bitch?  Are you against it because it is morally wrong or because some 9/11 families oppose it?
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9/11.  But you keep being dishonest and kissing ass.
> 
> Moral principles aren't based on a majority rules system dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those terrorists were not Muslims? Idiot.
Click to expand...


Way yo dodge again you dishonest std bag.

Want to talk about morality?  What the hell is so moral about indicting these Americans for the actions of the 9/11 terrorists?  Ignore how you got slapped down for your dishonesty.  Again.


----------



## CurveLight

tinydancer said:


> <snip> Post the proof they were all muslims<snip>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: I am not altering your post. It's just that I can't quote it with the urls in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Post the proof that the hijackers were all muslims?
> 
> This is a joke correct?
> 
> If it's not a joke, can you please tell me the last time you heard a Southern Baptist or Methodist screaming "allahu akbar" during a terrorist attack?
> 
> How about a batch of terrorist Mormons with names like Mohammed and Abdulaziz? Can you find me any?
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. You can't possibly be serious.
> 
> Who do you think makes up Al Qaeda? Freaking Presbyterians?
Click to expand...



It's funny to see you idiots squirm. If it was so easily proven they were all muslims at least one of you cowards would have posted the facts to back up your claim. Yet. You can't then get indignant for your own lack of evidence.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Post the proof they were all muslims. *
> 
> Here's one link for you to ignore about 9/11 families supporting the islamic center
> 9/11 Families, Others Rally In Support Of Park51 Islamic Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...you are one sick MF.
> 
> See a doctor.
> 
> Btw...you link is shit. There's no article there other then a single paragraph. Try this one instead: 9/11 Families, Others Rally In Support Of Park51 Islamic Center
> 
> Also...these people have partnered with the ACLU and the Arab Muslim American Federation. Like they don't have an agenda. Then there's the Dialog Project, The New York City Chapter of the Humanist Party of which Glenn Beck said this:
> 
> _*
> Then, of course, the Humanist Party is involved. They want to give you the right to vote. No, well, not you, but you if youre a non-citizen i.e., illegal in New York.*_
> 
> 
> I see a plethora of anti-American interests here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Who's dumb enough to cite huffpo?
> 
> I correctly predicted you would ignore that link.  Here's two more for you to ignore:
> 
> Http://m.cbs6albany.com/articles/lost-1277413-tatum-met.html
> 
> Http://www.aolnews.com/nation/article/9-11-families-speak-out-on-ground-zero-muslim-center/19581141
> 
> Will you ever post those facts showing the terrorists were all muslims?  Or is an ad him parade all you can provide you crybaby?
Click to expand...


I didn't ignore it. I read it and then used it to find another that was better. Plus it helped me find some interesting facts to show your family members aren't mainstream. 

And why should I post the facts on their religion. What are you? Some kind of drooling fucken idiot?


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dance bitch dance.
> 
> You claimed they were muslims so it is on you to prove your own claim dumbass.
> 
> I didn't say that you said muslims are immoral. I pointed out you said they are immoral for building the mosque.  So which is it cally bitch?  Are you against it because it is morally wrong or because some 9/11 families oppose it?
> 
> Terrorists are responsible for 9/11.  But you keep being dishonest and kissing ass.
> 
> Moral principles aren't based on a majority rules system dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those terrorists were not Muslims? Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way yo dodge again you dishonest std bag.
> 
> Want to talk about morality?  What the hell is so moral about indicting these Americans for the actions of the 9/11 terrorists?  Ignore how you got slapped down for your dishonesty.  Again.
Click to expand...


You really are a stupid shit, Bent. I said the decision to build the mosque there is morally wrong. I am not indicting anyone, you fucking idiot. I have absolutely no problem with Muslims, I have no problem with Islam. I have a problem with THIS MOSQUE being built IN THAT PLACE. If they were to build it elsewhere, I would be fine with it. 

Your problem - like the rest of the borg - is that you are far too desperate to brand people as 'anti-Muslim'. That makes you a moron.


----------



## CurveLight

tinydancer said:


> Now to the OP.
> 
> It was something to behold to watch Joy (the worst named woman in the world) and Whoopi just stroke out and march off the set in a temper tantrum.
> 
> hehehe
> 
> I loved every minute of it.



Because entertainers would never do something theatrical to try and get attention. Way to brain it up!


----------



## tinydancer

CurveLight said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <snip> Post the proof they were all muslims<snip>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: I am not altering your post. It's just that I can't quote it with the urls in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Post the proof that the hijackers were all muslims?
> 
> This is a joke correct?
> 
> If it's not a joke, can you please tell me the last time you heard a Southern Baptist or Methodist screaming "allahu akbar" during a terrorist attack?
> 
> How about a batch of terrorist Mormons with names like Mohammed and Abdulaziz? Can you find me any?
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. You can't possibly be serious.
> 
> Who do you think makes up Al Qaeda? Freaking Presbyterians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to see you idiots squirm. If it was so easily proven they were all muslims at least one of you cowards would have posted the facts to back up your claim. Yet. You can't then get indignant for your own lack of evidence.
Click to expand...




I'm not squirming and I'll pull an Axelrod/Rather/Mapes on you.

Prove to me they weren't muslims.

Or, don't tell me you are really Rosie in disguise...... 

"Everybody knows fire can't melt steel" kinda truther?

Now that type of idiocy aside, tell me you do realize that Al Qaeda is thrilled to death with their victory on 9/11.

Many extremists would be so disappointed in thinking that there is some little American kid typing away in his mothers basement who would deny them this monumental achievement in the world of terrorism.

You are making some old terrorist weep at this moment that you do not recognize the greatness of Allah and his disciples who were victorious over American infidels.

Shame on you. Making old muslim terrorists sad. Tchhh tchhhh.


----------



## wyomingpatriot

it's pretty obvious oreilly is a racist, as is anyone who believes that muslims as a whole are to blame for 9/11. they dont understand the dynamics of terrorism. if southern fried chicken baptists were as impoverished and desperate as the young men that did what they did on that day, and it was in saudi arabia that there were skyscrapers and a government that feeds the oppression in their own country, theyd be just as easily duped into doing the same thing.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those terrorists were not Muslims? Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way yo dodge again you dishonest std bag.
> 
> Want to talk about morality?  What the hell is so moral about indicting these Americans for the actions of the 9/11 terrorists?  Ignore how you got slapped down for your dishonesty.  Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are a stupid shit, Bent. I said the decision to build the mosque there is morally wrong. I am not indicting anyone, you fucking idiot. I have absolutely no problem with Muslims, I have no problem with Islam. I have a problem with THIS MOSQUE being built IN THAT PLACE. If they were to build it elsewhere, I would be fine with it.
> 
> Your problem - like the rest of the borg - is that you are far too desperate to brand people as 'anti-Muslim'. That makes you a moron.
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving your own dishonesty. Again


----------



## CurveLight

tinydancer said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: I am not altering your post. It's just that I can't quote it with the urls in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Post the proof that the hijackers were all muslims?
> 
> This is a joke correct?
> 
> If it's not a joke, can you please tell me the last time you heard a Southern Baptist or Methodist screaming "allahu akbar" during a terrorist attack?
> 
> How about a batch of terrorist Mormons with names like Mohammed and Abdulaziz? Can you find me any?
> 
> 
> 
> Come on. You can't possibly be serious.
> 
> Who do you think makes up Al Qaeda? Freaking Presbyterians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to see you idiots squirm. If it was so easily proven they were all muslims at least one of you cowards would have posted the facts to back up your claim. Yet. You can't then get indignant for your own lack of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not squirming and I'll pull an Axelrod/Rather/Mapes on you.
> 
> Prove to me they weren't muslims.
> 
> Or, don't tell me you are really Rosie in disguise......
> 
> "Everybody knows fire can't melt steel" kinda truther?
> 
> Now that type of idiocy aside, tell me you do realize that Al Qaeda is thrilled to death with their victory on 9/11.
> 
> Many extremists would be so disappointed in thinking that there is some little American kid typing away in his mothers basement who would deny them this monumental achievement in the world of terrorism.
> 
> You are making some old terrorist weep at this moment that you do not recognize the greatness of Allah and his disciples who were victorious over American infidels.
> 
> Shame on you. Making old muslim terrorists sad. Tchhh tchhhh.
Click to expand...




Keep squirming.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way yo dodge again you dishonest std bag.
> 
> Want to talk about morality?  What the hell is so moral about indicting these Americans for the actions of the 9/11 terrorists?  Ignore how you got slapped down for your dishonesty.  Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a stupid shit, Bent. I said the decision to build the mosque there is morally wrong. I am not indicting anyone, you fucking idiot. I have absolutely no problem with Muslims, I have no problem with Islam. I have a problem with THIS MOSQUE being built IN THAT PLACE. If they were to build it elsewhere, I would be fine with it.
> 
> Your problem - like the rest of the borg - is that you are far too desperate to brand people as 'anti-Muslim'. That makes you a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving your own dishonesty. Again
Click to expand...


Bent, honey, your tourettic behavior is very, very, dull. On your way, little man.


----------



## tinydancer

CurveLight said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to see you idiots squirm. If it was so easily proven they were all muslims at least one of you cowards would have posted the facts to back up your claim. Yet. You can't then get indignant for your own lack of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not squirming and I'll pull an Axelrod/Rather/Mapes on you.
> 
> Prove to me they weren't muslims.
> 
> Or, don't tell me you are really Rosie in disguise......
> 
> "Everybody knows fire can't melt steel" kinda truther?
> 
> Now that type of idiocy aside, tell me you do realize that Al Qaeda is thrilled to death with their victory on 9/11.
> 
> Many extremists would be so disappointed in thinking that there is some little American kid typing away in his mothers basement who would deny them this monumental achievement in the world of terrorism.
> 
> You are making some old terrorist weep at this moment that you do not recognize the greatness of Allah and his disciples who were victorious over American infidels.
> 
> Shame on you. Making old muslim terrorists sad. Tchhh tchhhh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep squirming.
Click to expand...


Why would I squirm when I am pro moderate Muslim, have  Muslim friends and have worked tirelessly for a decade and a half on behest of Muslim women specifically but not limited to Afghanistan?

I spend many hours working for human rights for Muslim women so why would I squirm?

Recently I've been deeply involved in attempting to prevent the stoning or hanging death of an Iranian mother called Sakineh Ashtiani so I ask again, why would I squirm?

It's smarmy fools like yourself who cannot have a rational conversation on Islam without pulling an olympic size knee jerk defense who truly hurt moderate muslims and stifle their voices.

The whole "*look at me I'm defending all of Islam against the rest of the world I am great* bullshit is pathetic.

You are no hero and you look like an ignorant fool.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...you are one sick MF.
> 
> See a doctor.
> 
> Btw...you link is shit. There's no article there other then a single paragraph. Try this one instead: 9/11 Families, Others Rally In Support Of Park51 Islamic Center
> 
> Also...these people have partnered with the ACLU and the Arab Muslim American Federation. Like they don't have an agenda. Then there's the Dialog Project, The New York City Chapter of the Humanist Party of which Glenn Beck said this:
> 
> _*
> Then, of course, the Humanist Party is involved. They want to give you the right to vote. No, well, not you, but you if youre a non-citizen i.e., illegal in New York.*_
> 
> 
> I see a plethora of anti-American interests here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Who's dumb enough to cite huffpo?
> 
> I correctly predicted you would ignore that link.  Here's two more for you to ignore:
> 
> Http://m.cbs6albany.com/articles/lost-1277413-tatum-met.html
> 
> Http://www.aolnews.com/nation/article/9-11-families-speak-out-on-ground-zero-muslim-center/19581141
> 
> Will you ever post those facts showing the terrorists were all muslims?  Or is an ad him parade all you can provide you crybaby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't ignore it. I read it and then used it to find another that was better. Plus it helped me find some interesting facts to show your family members aren't mainstream.
> 
> And why should I post the facts on their religion. What are you? Some kind of drooling fucken idiot?
Click to expand...


So you ignored 3 links I gave and you looked so hard to ignore the fact there are 9/11 families in support of the mosque you cited huffpo and beck.....lol.  that is why you are a punk. You pretend to be honest when you're nothing but a spoiled agenda driven brat.

Do any of you dumbasses have proof all the terrorists were muslims?  It's only been almost a full fucking decade and you still don't know basic facts. (Who's going to be the gold standard reetawrd and accuse me of not knowing facts simply because im asking for evidence?)


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a stupid shit, Bent. I said the decision to build the mosque there is morally wrong. I am not indicting anyone, you fucking idiot. I have absolutely no problem with Muslims, I have no problem with Islam. I have a problem with THIS MOSQUE being built IN THAT PLACE. If they were to build it elsewhere, I would be fine with it.
> 
> Your problem - like the rest of the borg - is that you are far too desperate to brand people as 'anti-Muslim'. That makes you a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving your own dishonesty. Again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bent, honey, your tourettic behavior is very, very, dull. On your way, little man.
Click to expand...



You lied about why you oppose the mosque, got called on it and are now engaging the only thing you know how to: run.  Fucking cowards like you are why people have needlessly lost friends in iraq and afghanistan.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Who's dumb enough to cite huffpo?
> 
> I correctly predicted you would ignore that link.  Here's two more for you to ignore:
> 
> Http://m.cbs6albany.com/articles/lost-1277413-tatum-met.html
> 
> Http://www.aolnews.com/nation/article/9-11-families-speak-out-on-ground-zero-muslim-center/19581141
> 
> Will you ever post those facts showing the terrorists were all muslims?  Or is an ad him parade all you can provide you crybaby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ignore it. I read it and then used it to find another that was better. Plus it helped me find some interesting facts to show your family members aren't mainstream.
> 
> And why should I post the facts on their religion. What are you? Some kind of drooling fucken idiot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you ignored 3 links I gave and you looked so hard to ignore the fact there are 9/11 families in support of the mosque you cited huffpo and beck.....lol.  that is why you are a punk. You pretend to be honest when you're nothing but a spoiled agenda driven brat.
> 
> Do any of you dumbasses have proof all the terrorists were muslims?  It's only been almost a full fucking decade and you still don't know basic facts. (Who's going to be the gold standard reetawrd and accuse me of not knowing facts simply because im asking for evidence?)
Click to expand...


Sure there are Victim's of 9/11 Families that both support and are against the Mosque construction. The overwhelming majority are against the construction. You are delusional CurveLight. Osama is on hold, he want's you to stop now. He say's you are giving the Jihad a bad name. The Terrorist's don't want you on their side either.


----------



## CurveLight

tinydancer said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not squirming and I'll pull an Axelrod/Rather/Mapes on you.
> 
> Prove to me they weren't muslims.
> 
> Or, don't tell me you are really Rosie in disguise......
> 
> "Everybody knows fire can't melt steel" kinda truther?
> 
> Now that type of idiocy aside, tell me you do realize that Al Qaeda is thrilled to death with their victory on 9/11.
> 
> Many extremists would be so disappointed in thinking that there is some little American kid typing away in his mothers basement who would deny them this monumental achievement in the world of terrorism.
> 
> You are making some old terrorist weep at this moment that you do not recognize the greatness of Allah and his disciples who were victorious over American infidels.
> 
> Shame on you. Making old muslim terrorists sad. Tchhh tchhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep squirming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I squirm when I am pro moderate Muslim, have  Muslim friends and have worked tirelessly for a decade and a half on behest of Muslim women specifically but not limited to Afghanistan?
> 
> I spend many hours working for human rights for Muslim women so why would I squirm?
> 
> Recently I've been deeply involved in attempting to prevent the stoning or hanging death of an Iranian mother called Sakineh Ashtiani so I ask again, why would I squirm?
> 
> It's smarmy fools like yourself who cannot have a rational conversation on Islam without pulling an olympic size knee jerk defense who truly hurt moderate muslims and stifle their voices.
> 
> The whole "*look at me I'm defending all of Islam against the rest of the world I am great* bullshit is pathetic.
> 
> You are no hero and you look like an ignorant fool.
Click to expand...


That all sounds eerily like a racist saying "some of my best friends are black."  You think your bullshit fantasy resume carries any weight?

It's hilarious you accuse someone of being smarmy for simply asking for evidence the terrorists were muslims.  

What other bullshit you trying to sell?  Not one of you fucking punks has even attempted to support your claims but you circle the wagons like pure idiots.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving your own dishonesty. Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bent, honey, your tourettic behavior is very, very, dull. On your way, little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You lied about why you oppose the mosque, got called on it and are now engaging the only thing you know how to: run.  Fucking cowards like you are why people have needlessly lost friends in iraq and afghanistan.
Click to expand...


With friends like them who needs enemies. 

I'd settle for Kuwaitis and Jordanians. Oh and Israelis.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep squirming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I squirm when I am pro moderate Muslim, have  Muslim friends and have worked tirelessly for a decade and a half on behest of Muslim women specifically but not limited to Afghanistan?
> 
> I spend many hours working for human rights for Muslim women so why would I squirm?
> 
> Recently I've been deeply involved in attempting to prevent the stoning or hanging death of an Iranian mother called Sakineh Ashtiani so I ask again, why would I squirm?
> 
> It's smarmy fools like yourself who cannot have a rational conversation on Islam without pulling an olympic size knee jerk defense who truly hurt moderate muslims and stifle their voices.
> 
> The whole "*look at me I'm defending all of Islam against the rest of the world I am great* bullshit is pathetic.
> 
> You are no hero and you look like an ignorant fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That all sounds eerily like a racist saying "some of my best friends are black."  You think your bullshit fantasy resume carries any weight?
> 
> It's hilarious you accuse someone of being smarmy for simply asking for evidence the terrorists were muslims.
> 
> What other bullshit you trying to sell?  Not one of you fucking punks has even attempted to support your claims but you circle the wagons like pure idiots.
Click to expand...


Yeah...those punks are so dishonest.


----------



## tinydancer

> Do any of you dumbasses have proof all the terrorists were muslims?  It's only been almost a full fucking decade and you still don't know basic facts. (Who's going to be the gold standard reetawrd and accuse me of not knowing facts simply because im asking for evidence?)





OK I know I'm new and all. And I hate making snap judgements.

But have you ever seriously thought about asking your therapist *to up the freaking voltage*?

Electro shock really only works at certain levels.


----------



## Intense

Earth to Curve Light!!! Earth to Curve Light!!! OMG we have lost contact with Curve Light. He needs his medication!   



Here is a trip down memory lane.


911 Terrorists - Google Search


----------



## tinydancer

CurveLight said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep squirming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I squirm when I am pro moderate Muslim, have  Muslim friends and have worked tirelessly for a decade and a half on behest of Muslim women specifically but not limited to Afghanistan?
> 
> I spend many hours working for human rights for Muslim women so why would I squirm?
> 
> Recently I've been deeply involved in attempting to prevent the stoning or hanging death of an Iranian mother called Sakineh Ashtiani so I ask again, why would I squirm?
> 
> It's smarmy fools like yourself who cannot have a rational conversation on Islam without pulling an olympic size knee jerk defense who truly hurt moderate muslims and stifle their voices.
> 
> The whole "*look at me I'm defending all of Islam against the rest of the world I am great* bullshit is pathetic.
> 
> You are no hero and you look like an ignorant fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That all sounds eerily like a racist saying "some of my best friends are black."  You think your bullshit fantasy resume carries any weight?
> 
> It's hilarious you accuse someone of being smarmy for simply asking for evidence the terrorists were muslims.
> 
> What other bullshit you trying to sell?  Not one of you fucking punks has even attempted to support your claims but you circle the wagons like pure idiots.
Click to expand...


I do what I do because I've cared about the plight of muslim women for many years. I'm a staunch by the book old fashioned feminista who believes that Sharia is just a method to suppress the human rights of millions of women in the world.

I don't need or want your approval.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ignore it. I read it and then used it to find another that was better. Plus it helped me find some interesting facts to show your family members aren't mainstream.
> 
> And why should I post the facts on their religion. What are you? Some kind of drooling fucken idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you ignored 3 links I gave and you looked so hard to ignore the fact there are 9/11 families in support of the mosque you cited huffpo and beck.....lol.  that is why you are a punk. You pretend to be honest when you're nothing but a spoiled agenda driven brat.
> 
> Do any of you dumbasses have proof all the terrorists were muslims?  It's only been almost a full fucking decade and you still don't know basic facts. (Who's going to be the gold standard reetawrd and accuse me of not knowing facts simply because im asking for evidence?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there are Victim's of 9/11 Families that both support and are against the Mosque construction. The overwhelming majority are against the construction. You are delusional CurveLight. Osama is on hold, he want's you to stop now. He say's you are giving the Jihad a bad name. The Terrorist's don't want you on their side either.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter what the 9/11 families want you dumbass.  Trying to tie these Americans who are building the islamic center to the 9/11 terrorists is utterly fucking ridiculous for two reasons:

1. These Americans have absolutely no responsibility for what happened on 9/11.  Trying to assign guilt by association is indicting all muslims you fucking scarcrow dildo. Can you understand the absolute insanity of blaming millions for the actions of a few?  Should the whole world blame every single american for the crimes at abu ghraib? 

2. You are ensuring victory for the terrorists.  What is the goal of terrorism?  It is to inculcate fear into people for the explicit purpose of getting them to change and live based on fear instead of principles and values. Everytime you punk cowards celebrate 9/11 to try and justify irrational positions you are sending the message that terrorism is successful.  Chew on that you fucking bitch.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bent, honey, your tourettic behavior is very, very, dull. On your way, little man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied about why you oppose the mosque, got called on it and are now engaging the only thing you know how to: run.  Fucking cowards like you are why people have needlessly lost friends in iraq and afghanistan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With friends like them who needs enemies.
> 
> I'd settle for Kuwaitis and Jordanians. Oh and Israelis.
Click to expand...



Im talking about US troops you sooper dooper fucking stoopid reetawrd.


----------



## CurveLight

tinydancer said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I squirm when I am pro moderate Muslim, have  Muslim friends and have worked tirelessly for a decade and a half on behest of Muslim women specifically but not limited to Afghanistan?
> 
> I spend many hours working for human rights for Muslim women so why would I squirm?
> 
> Recently I've been deeply involved in attempting to prevent the stoning or hanging death of an Iranian mother called Sakineh Ashtiani so I ask again, why would I squirm?
> 
> It's smarmy fools like yourself who cannot have a rational conversation on Islam without pulling an olympic size knee jerk defense who truly hurt moderate muslims and stifle their voices.
> 
> The whole "*look at me I'm defending all of Islam against the rest of the world I am great* bullshit is pathetic.
> 
> You are no hero and you look like an ignorant fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That all sounds eerily like a racist saying "some of my best friends are black."  You think your bullshit fantasy resume carries any weight?
> 
> It's hilarious you accuse someone of being smarmy for simply asking for evidence the terrorists were muslims.
> 
> What other bullshit you trying to sell?  Not one of you fucking punks has even attempted to support your claims but you circle the wagons like pure idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do what I do because I've cared about the plight of muslim women for many years. I'm a staunch by the book old fashioned feminista who believes that Sharia is just a method to suppress the human rights of millions of women in the world.
> 
> I don't need or want your approval.
Click to expand...


You don't give a fuck about muslim women. You're the kind of hypocrite that would help muslim women get raped then try to justify it on the basis of saying all you did was help show why extremists are bad people.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> Earth to Curve Light!!! Earth to Curve Light!!! OMG we have lost contact with Curve Light. He needs is medication!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a trip down memory lane.
> 
> 
> 911 Terrorists - Google Search



I've always said those responsible for 9/11 were terrorists........try to keep up dumbass.


----------



## tinydancer

CurveLight said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That all sounds eerily like a racist saying "some of my best friends are black."  You think your bullshit fantasy resume carries any weight?
> 
> It's hilarious you accuse someone of being smarmy for simply asking for evidence the terrorists were muslims.
> 
> What other bullshit you trying to sell?  Not one of you fucking punks has even attempted to support your claims but you circle the wagons like pure idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do what I do because I've cared about the plight of muslim women for many years. I'm a staunch by the book old fashioned feminista who believes that Sharia is just a method to suppress the human rights of millions of women in the world.
> 
> I don't need or want your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about muslim women. You're the kind of hypocrite that would help muslim women get raped then try to justify it on the basis of saying all you did was help show why extremists are bad people.
Click to expand...




Aha. I see you are unhinged.

You have concluded from my few postings not only that I am anti muslim, but now I really want to help someone rape a muslim woman.


----------



## tinydancer

CurveLight said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That all sounds eerily like a racist saying "some of my best friends are black."  You think your bullshit fantasy resume carries any weight?
> 
> It's hilarious you accuse someone of being smarmy for simply asking for evidence the terrorists were muslims.
> 
> What other bullshit you trying to sell?  Not one of you fucking punks has even attempted to support your claims but you circle the wagons like pure idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do what I do because I've cared about the plight of muslim women for many years. I'm a staunch by the book old fashioned feminista who believes that Sharia is just a method to suppress the human rights of millions of women in the world.
> 
> I don't need or want your approval.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about muslim women. You're the kind of hypocrite that would help muslim women get raped then try to justify it on the basis of saying all you did was help show why extremists are bad people.
Click to expand...


There is a well know case of an older Iraqi woman who had approximately 80 young women raped so she could turn them into suicide bombers.

Her name is Shamira Jassim. 

Would you consider that mainstream or extreme?

I consider that extreme.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you ignored 3 links I gave and you looked so hard to ignore the fact there are 9/11 families in support of the mosque you cited huffpo and beck.....lol.  that is why you are a punk. You pretend to be honest when you're nothing but a spoiled agenda driven brat.
> 
> Do any of you dumbasses have proof all the terrorists were muslims?  It's only been almost a full fucking decade and you still don't know basic facts. (Who's going to be the gold standard reetawrd and accuse me of not knowing facts simply because im asking for evidence?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there are Victim's of 9/11 Families that both support and are against the Mosque construction. The overwhelming majority are against the construction. You are delusional CurveLight. Osama is on hold, he want's you to stop now. He say's you are giving the Jihad a bad name. The Terrorist's don't want you on their side either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what the 9/11 families want you dumbass.  Trying to tie these Americans who are building the islamic center to the 9/11 terrorists is utterly fucking ridiculous for two reasons:
> 
> 1. These Americans have absolutely no responsibility for what happened on 9/11.  Trying to assign guilt by association is indicting all muslims you fucking scarcrow dildo. Can you understand the absolute insanity of blaming millions for the actions of a few?  Should the whole world blame every single american for the crimes at abu ghraib?
> 
> 2. You are ensuring victory for the terrorists.  What is the goal of terrorism?  It is to inculcate fear into people for the explicit purpose of getting them to change and live based on fear instead of principles and values. Everytime you punk cowards celebrate 9/11 to try and justify irrational positions you are sending the message that terrorism is successful.  Chew on that you fucking bitch.
Click to expand...


I just love it when you talk dirty. It's really butch, bitch. I really hate to remind you that first off you cannot account for where the money is coming from. Second the Term "Victory Mosque did not originate outside of Islam, or independent of it. I guess that you, not being Muslim, and you probably being publicly educated and all, would have no concept of what I'm saying. What I want to know from you is do your veins bulge and pop out of your head when you try to think... or respond to our posts????? Don't swallow your tongue now.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lied about why you oppose the mosque, got called on it and are now engaging the only thing you know how to: run.  Fucking cowards like you are why people have needlessly lost friends in iraq and afghanistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With friends like them who needs enemies.
> 
> I'd settle for Kuwaitis and Jordanians. Oh and Israelis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking about US troops you sooper dooper fucking stoopid reetawrd.
Click to expand...


What are you....fucken twelve?

What are the odds of a swell guy like you posting a reply that isn't full of insults and isn't patently ridiculous?

Let's see....who's the top 5 trolls on USMB?

5. Dante
4. Huggy
3. Shaman
2. Ravi
1. *CurveLight*


----------



## saveliberty

A troll only has the power you give it.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> With friends like them who needs enemies.
> 
> I'd settle for Kuwaitis and Jordanians. Oh and Israelis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking about US troops you sooper dooper fucking stoopid reetawrd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you....fucken twelve?
> 
> What are the odds of a swell guy like you posting a reply that isn't full of insults and isn't patently ridiculous?
> 
> Let's see....who's the top 5 trolls on USMB?
> 
> 5. Dante
> 4. Huggy
> 3. Shaman
> 2. Ravi
> 1. *CurveLight*
Click to expand...



Of course you consider anyone who reveals your stupidity to be a troll. Afterall, your main reason for being here is to pretend to be what you are not. The only way you can succeed is to ignore all of your fuck ups.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there are Victim's of 9/11 Families that both support and are against the Mosque construction. The overwhelming majority are against the construction. You are delusional CurveLight. Osama is on hold, he want's you to stop now. He say's you are giving the Jihad a bad name. The Terrorist's don't want you on their side either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what the 9/11 families want you dumbass.  Trying to tie these Americans who are building the islamic center to the 9/11 terrorists is utterly fucking ridiculous for two reasons:
> 
> 1. These Americans have absolutely no responsibility for what happened on 9/11.  Trying to assign guilt by association is indicting all muslims you fucking scarcrow dildo. Can you understand the absolute insanity of blaming millions for the actions of a few?  Should the whole world blame every single american for the crimes at abu ghraib?
> 
> 2. You are ensuring victory for the terrorists.  What is the goal of terrorism?  It is to inculcate fear into people for the explicit purpose of getting them to change and live based on fear instead of principles and values. Everytime you punk cowards celebrate 9/11 to try and justify irrational positions you are sending the message that terrorism is successful.  Chew on that you fucking bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just love it when you talk dirty. It's really butch, bitch. I really hate to remind you that first off you cannot account for where the money is coming from. Second the Term "Victory Mosque did not originate outside of Islam, or independent of it. I guess that you, not being Muslim, and you probably being publicly educated and all, would have no concept of what I'm saying. What I want to know from you is do your veins bulge and pop out of your head when you try to think... or respond to our posts????? Don't swallow your tongue now.
Click to expand...


If you are going to continue to keep ignoring the posts you quote could you at least try to be entertaining so it isn't an absolute waste of time?

I see none of you have been able to provide evidence all the hijackers were muslim and you collectively keep ignoring that fact.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep squirming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I squirm when I am pro moderate Muslim, have  Muslim friends and have worked tirelessly for a decade and a half on behest of Muslim women specifically but not limited to Afghanistan?
> 
> I spend many hours working for human rights for Muslim women so why would I squirm?
> 
> Recently I've been deeply involved in attempting to prevent the stoning or hanging death of an Iranian mother called Sakineh Ashtiani so I ask again, why would I squirm?
> 
> It's smarmy fools like yourself who cannot have a rational conversation on Islam without pulling an olympic size knee jerk defense who truly hurt moderate muslims and stifle their voices.
> 
> The whole "*look at me I'm defending all of Islam against the rest of the world I am great* bullshit is pathetic.
> 
> You are no hero and you look like an ignorant fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That all sounds eerily like a racist saying "some of my best friends are black."  You think your bullshit fantasy resume carries any weight?
> 
> It's hilarious you accuse someone of being smarmy for simply asking for evidence the terrorists were muslims.
> 
> What other bullshit you trying to sell?  Not one of you fucking punks has even attempted to support your claims but you circle the wagons like pure idiots.
Click to expand...


You make the claim that they were not Muslims. It is for you to prove that they weren't. We're all waiting for the evidence to back that shit up.


----------



## CurveLight

tinydancer said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do what I do because I've cared about the plight of muslim women for many years. I'm a staunch by the book old fashioned feminista who believes that Sharia is just a method to suppress the human rights of millions of women in the world.
> 
> I don't need or want your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about muslim women. You're the kind of hypocrite that would help muslim women get raped then try to justify it on the basis of saying all you did was help show why extremists are bad people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a well know case of an older Iraqi woman who had approximately 80 young women raped so she could turn them into suicide bombers.
> 
> Her name is Shamira Jassim.
> 
> Would you consider that mainstream or extreme?
> 
> I consider that extreme.
Click to expand...


You shouldn't post your real name on an open forum.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I squirm when I am pro moderate Muslim, have  Muslim friends and have worked tirelessly for a decade and a half on behest of Muslim women specifically but not limited to Afghanistan?
> I
> I spend many hours working for human rights for Muslim women so why would I squirm?
> 
> Recently I've been deeply involved in attempting to prevent the stoning or hanging death of an Iranian mother called Sakineh Ashtiani so I ask again, why would I squirm?
> 
> It's smarmy fools like yourself who cannot have a rational conversation on Islam without pulling an olympic size knee jerk defense who truly hurt moderate muslims and stifle their voices.
> 
> The whole "*look at me I'm defending all of Islam against the rest of the world I am great* bullshit is pathetic.
> 
> You are no hero and you look like an ignorant fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That all sounds eerily like a racist saying "some of my best friends are black."  You think your bullshit fantasy resume carries any weight?
> 
> It's hilarious you accuse someone of being smarmy for simply asking for evidence the terrorists were muslims.
> 
> What other bullshit you trying to sell?  Not one of you fucking punks has even attempted to support your claims but you circle the wagons like pure idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make the claim that they were not Muslims. It is for you to prove that they weren't. We're all waiting for the evidence to back that shit up.
Click to expand...


You claimed they were all muslims so the burden of proof is on you dumbass.  Of course, you lied about why you were against the mosque so I doubt you have any ability to back up your own claims.


What's even more entertaining is I've seen you tell people they are responsible for supporting their own claims yet here you are refusing to bring evidence for your claim. Skank hypocrite.


----------



## topspin

we didn't attack the christian religion when the OK bombing happened.
 By the mosk logic we should have gone against right wing christians like Timmy


----------



## CurveLight

Posted by callybitch:
"You're an hysterical ranter, accusing people for things for which you have absolutely no evidence. Moron."

So when you cannot support your claim you drop cry cry tears with the rep button. You must love getting bitch slapped.  Here is an example of your dishonesty:

Callybitch
"The reason I am opposed to the mosque is based solely on the overwhelming opinion of New Yorkers and families of the victims of 9/11. They don't want it, they say it is offensive. I support them."

Then we see the real reason you are opposed:

Callybitch:
"I said the decision to build the mosque there is morally wrong. I am not indicting anyone, you fucking idiot. I have absolutely no problem with Muslims, I have no problem with Islam. I have a problem with THIS MOSQUE being built IN THAT PLACE. If they were to build it elsewhere, I would be fine with it."

So the real reason you are against it has nothing to do with the opinions of 9/11 families. You simply tried to use them to hide behind.

You also tried to say you are not using the "9/11 hijackers were muslims" as justification for opposing the mosque, yet we clearly see that is exactly what you are doing.

Good job on trying to say I have nothing to back up my accusation you are a lying shitbag.


----------



## Si modo

"Muslims killed us on 9/11".

True story.


----------



## CurveLight

Here's a nearly airtight analogy. There are us soldiers who have been convicted of war crimes on iraq.  Many of these crimes would qualify as terrorism if perped by civilians.  So here is the question:


Have any of you fucking anti american crybabies demanded the us not build military bases in the same places those crimes were committed?  Have any of you ever polled iraqis to find out how they feel about us bases being constructed in the same places war crimes were committed?  Or have you yet to realize iraqis are human too?


----------



## topspin

fuck no, any military spending is good for tea baggers.


----------



## Titanic Sailor

> Islam does not condone terrorism. In case you haven't noticed, we are ALLIED with MUSLIMS in Iraq and Afghanistan,
> 
> against terrorists.



Complete Bullshit alert. Obama's war in Afghanistan is just a drug war now. There are no terrorists left in Iraq.

Why is Obama a liar and still there?


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> That all sounds eerily like a racist saying "some of my best friends are black."  You think your bullshit fantasy resume carries any weight?
> 
> It's hilarious you accuse someone of being smarmy for simply asking for evidence the terrorists were muslims.
> 
> What other bullshit you trying to sell?  Not one of you fucking punks has even attempted to support your claims but you circle the wagons like pure idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make the claim that they were not Muslims. It is for you to prove that they weren't. We're all waiting for the evidence to back that shit up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed they were all muslims so the burden of proof is on you dumbass.  Of course, you lied about why you were against the mosque so I doubt you have any ability to back up your own claims.
> 
> 
> What's even more entertaining is I've seen you tell people they are responsible for supporting their own claims yet here you are refusing to bring evidence for your claim. Skank hypocrite.
Click to expand...


There's already evidence that they were Muslims.... except for the 'truthers'... and, frankly, if you're a 911 truther, I really can't be arsed with you.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> Posted by callybitch:
> "You're an hysterical ranter, accusing people for things for which you have absolutely no evidence. Moron."
> 
> So when you cannot support your claim you drop cry cry tears with the rep button. You must love getting bitch slapped.  Here is an example of your dishonesty:
> 
> Callybitch
> "The reason I am opposed to the mosque is based solely on the overwhelming opinion of New Yorkers and families of the victims of 9/11. They don't want it, they say it is offensive. I support them."
> 
> Then we see the real reason you are opposed:
> 
> Callybitch:
> "I said the decision to build the mosque there is morally wrong. I am not indicting anyone, you fucking idiot. I have absolutely no problem with Muslims, I have no problem with Islam. I have a problem with THIS MOSQUE being built IN THAT PLACE. If they were to build it elsewhere, I would be fine with it."
> 
> So the real reason you are against it has nothing to do with the opinions of 9/11 families. You simply tried to use them to hide behind.
> 
> You also tried to say you are not using the "9/11 hijackers were muslims" as justification for opposing the mosque, yet we clearly see that is exactly what you are doing.
> 
> Good job on trying to say I have nothing to back up my accusation you are a lying shitbag.



I love that I bug you enough for you to quote me, Bent. TFF. 

Muslims attacked us on 9/11. True story.


----------



## California Girl

topspin said:


> we didn't attack the christian religion when the OK bombing happened.
> By the mosk logic we should have gone against right wing christians like Timmy



Tim McVeigh wasn't a Christian. That's another one of the left wing myths. Dumb fuck.


----------



## saveliberty

Anyways, back to O'Reilly.  Did anyone disuss the possibility The View invited him on to boast THEIR ratings?  I find it unlikely that only O'Reilly benefited from the invite.  Nothing rallies the liberal troops like acting upset about Mr. O'Reilly.


----------



## Intense

CurveLights dazzling brilliance just astonishes me. I am beyond words.

Sort of reminds me of the Black Knight. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKhEw7nD9C4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Lonestar_logic

O'Reilly not only made two liberal idiots walk off the set by simply speaking the truth, he's also managed to piss off the looney left idiots on this board.  Got to love it!


----------



## Intense

California Girl said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> we didn't attack the christian religion when the OK bombing happened.
> By the mosk logic we should have gone against right wing christians like Timmy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim McVeigh wasn't a Christian. That's another one of the left wing myths. Dumb fuck.
Click to expand...


    

That was my problem with the Bush mentality of just letting them ramble on unchallenged. They start actually believing after hearing it for the millionth time, and that is just plain sad.


----------



## California Girl

saveliberty said:


> Anyways, back to O'Reilly.  Did anyone disuss the possibility The View invited him on to boast THEIR ratings?  I find it unlikely that only O'Reilly benefited from the invite.  Nothing rallies the liberal troops like acting upset about Mr. O'Reilly.



My theory.... O'Reilly knew exactly what he was saying and knew exactly what the reaction would be. He played those drooling females like a fiddle. I've actually ordered 'Pinheads and Patriots' on the back of that interview - just because I thought he was funny.


----------



## California Girl

Intense said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> we didn't attack the christian religion when the OK bombing happened.
> By the mosk logic we should have gone against right wing christians like Timmy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim McVeigh wasn't a Christian. That's another one of the left wing myths. Dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my problem with the Bush mentality of just letting them ramble on unchallenged. They start actually believing after hearing it for the millionth time, and that is just plain sad.
Click to expand...


One of those droolers on the View said it too.... Whoopass, I think. She's a fucking idiot. Very funny that they're so desperate to support terrorists that they lie on national tv.   Only the truly dense fall for that crap.


----------



## topspin

Oriely is a fundementalist christian and is playing to that pagan fear. It's working on the pagan christians here.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted by callybitch:
> "You're an hysterical ranter, accusing people for things for which you have absolutely no evidence. Moron."
> 
> So when you cannot support your claim you drop cry cry tears with the rep button. You must love getting bitch slapped.  Here is an example of your dishonesty:
> 
> Callybitch
> "The reason I am opposed to the mosque is based solely on the overwhelming opinion of New Yorkers and families of the victims of 9/11. They don't want it, they say it is offensive. I support them."
> 
> Then we see the real reason you are opposed:
> 
> Callybitch:
> "I said the decision to build the mosque there is morally wrong. I am not indicting anyone, you fucking idiot. I have absolutely no problem with Muslims, I have no problem with Islam. I have a problem with THIS MOSQUE being built IN THAT PLACE. If they were to build it elsewhere, I would be fine with it."
> 
> So the real reason you are against it has nothing to do with the opinions of 9/11 families. You simply tried to use them to hide behind.
> 
> You also tried to say you are not using the "9/11 hijackers were muslims" as justification for opposing the mosque, yet we clearly see that is exactly what you are doing.
> 
> Good job on trying to say I have nothing to back up my accusation you are a lying shitbag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that I bug you enough for you to quote me, Bent. TFF.
> 
> Muslims attacked us on 9/11. True story.
Click to expand...



I think it's sad you got busted on lying and you are so void of self esteem you aren't even slightly embarrassed. Go suck some more ass you pathetic bitch.

Did you ever find any evidence they were muslims?


----------



## topspin

Nice California Ditz Burn!!!


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> we didn't attack the christian religion when the OK bombing happened.
> By the mosk logic we should have gone against right wing christians like Timmy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim McVeigh wasn't a Christian. That's another one of the left wing myths. Dumb fuck.
Click to expand...


You're Clueless on every subject. He admitted being a christian in a time magazine interview


----------



## Flagwavrusa

McDowell's said:


> HAHAHA! Love him or hate him, this is freaking awesome. Anyone who makes the two dumbest people on the View shut up and walk off stage deserves a medal. If only it had been a permanent retiring from public life. I guess not even Bill O'Reilly has the ability to drive people permanently insane.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvalfQY89z8



They couldn't shout the unflappable O'reilly  down so they stormed out.


----------



## topspin

Cali girl believes everying in that comic book, though not much about reality.


----------



## tinydancer

topspin said:


> Oriely is a fundementalist christian and is playing to that pagan fear. It's working on the pagan christians here.



Pagan Christians?



I can attest to hot coffee hurting when it shoots out one's nose. You owe me a new keyboard.


----------



## topspin

All religions are pagan rituals.


----------



## CountofTuscany

WillowTree said:


> Typical libturds. I laughed my ass off.


So did I. Talk about an over reaction by Joy and Whoopie. What did they hope to prove with their storming off? Then they said they only returned because Bill publicly appologized to them. I guess I missed that part of it.


----------



## topspin

Bill's and offensive PIG, lot's of woman would have walked.


----------



## CountofTuscany

topspin said:


> Bill's and offensive PIG, lot's of woman would have walked.


Then they shouldn't have had him on the show.


----------



## topspin

CountofTuscany said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill's and offensive PIG, lot's of woman would have walked.
> 
> 
> 
> Then they shouldn't have had him on the show.
Click to expand...


 agreed, racist morons Jesus freaks belong on fox


----------



## CountofTuscany

topspin said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill's and offensive PIG, lot's of woman would have walked.
> 
> 
> 
> Then they shouldn't have had him on the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agreed, racist morons Jesus freaks belong on fox
Click to expand...

A news channel with the highest ratings.


----------



## CurveLight

tinydancer said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oriely is a fundementalist christian and is playing to that pagan fear. It's working on the pagan christians here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pagan Christians?
> 
> 
> 
> I can attest to hot coffee hurting when it shoots out one's nose. You owe me a new keyboard.
Click to expand...


How about a free lesson on aoiding exposing your own ignorance?

Christian Pagan by Ogmios


One of the worst periods in Chistian history is when Constantine adopted it as official state religion. That was a fundamental marriage between paganism and christianity.


----------



## CountofTuscany

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> we didn't attack the christian religion when the OK bombing happened.
> By the mosk logic we should have gone against right wing christians like Timmy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim McVeigh wasn't a Christian. That's another one of the left wing myths. Dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Clueless on every subject. He admitted being a christian in a time magazine interview
Click to expand...


In his own words, he was an agnostic. 

The Guardian reported that McVeigh wrote a letter to them claiming to be an agnostic and that he did not believe in a hell.  McVeigh once said that he believed the universe was guided by natural law, energized by some universal higher power that showed each person right from wrong if they paid attention to what was going on inside them. He had also said, "Science is my religion."


----------



## topspin

CountofTuscany said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they shouldn't have had him on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed, racist morons Jesus freaks belong on fox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A news channel with the highest ratings.
Click to expand...


 we are a very racist country, and we have a lot of white trash GED's


----------



## CountofTuscany

topspin said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> agreed, racist morons Jesus freaks belong on fox
> 
> 
> 
> A news channel with the highest ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we are a very racist country, and we have a lot of white trash GED's
Click to expand...


growing in numbers and the shows popularity is ever increasing


----------



## CurveLight

CountofTuscany said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then they shouldn't have had him on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed, racist morons Jesus freaks belong on fox
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A news channel with the highest ratings.
Click to expand...


Highest rating means what?   All it means is a majority watches FN and that is a sad commentary on the American public.  There was a time when m jackson ands b spears had he highest music ratngs. Does that mean it was a great itdea to leave them alone with kids?

Fox has the highest rating based on factors that have nothing to do with quality of journalism.


----------



## topspin

they are great at what they do, entertainment for the redneck on the go


----------



## CountofTuscany

CurveLight said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> agreed, racist morons Jesus freaks belong on fox
> 
> 
> 
> A news channel with the highest ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Highest rating means what?   All it means is a majority watches FN and that is a sad commentary on the American public.  There was a time when m jackson ands b spears had he highest music ratngs. Does that mean it was a great itdea to leave them alone with kids?
> 
> Fox has the highest rating based on factors that have nothing to do with quality of journalism.
Click to expand...


We'll see how their voters respond at the polls this fall. Remember, they will also have a hand in reshaping America. Obama was given a chance by voters, including me, and he blew it.


----------



## topspin

I'll laugh at the hard on conservatards will get from the midterm win. Parties in power almost always lose in mid terms.
 Identify your next fat old widestance white dude to Run in 12, then the only real race will be on.


----------



## CountofTuscany

topspin said:


> I'll laugh at the hard on conservatards will get from the midterm win. Parties in power almost always lose in mid terms.
> Identify your next fat old widestance white dude to Run in 12, then the only real race will be on.



It took Bush 6 years to lose his majority. Obama will lose his super majority in 2.


----------



## topspin

I'm hoping for Palin in 12. I don't see the fat old white establishment allowing it. Republicans would rather a Craig widestance clone.


----------



## CountofTuscany

topspin said:


> I'm hoping for Palin in 12. I don't see the fat old white establishment allowing it. Republicans would rather a Craig widestance clone.



Healthcare costs will begin to kick in. The economy will still be down. The wars will still be raging. Unemployment will still be up. It really won't matter who runs against Obama.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

topspin said:


> Bill's and offensive PIG, lot's of woman would have walked.



Hey stupid, it's Bill's AN offensive..... not "Bill's AND offensive...."


My six year old grandkid is smarter than you.


----------



## saveliberty

topspin said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> agreed, racist morons Jesus freaks belong on fox
> 
> 
> 
> A news channel with the highest ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we are a very racist country, and we have a lot of white trash GED's
Click to expand...


You have the white trash part down pretty good.  When's the GED test?  In today's society, racist is either being extremely prejudice against a group or not allowing them to stand on their own two feet.  You fall into category number two.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

topspin said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> agreed, racist morons Jesus freaks belong on fox
> 
> 
> 
> A news channel with the highest ratings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we are a very racist country, and we have a lot of white trash GED's
Click to expand...


Too bad you're not smart enough to aquire a GED or you would be the white trash you're speaking of. Not using capital letters and placing commas where they don't belong and you have the audacity to put down those with GED's that are without question, a hell of a lot smarter than you. That's stupidity in a nutshell.


----------



## CurveLight

CountofTuscany said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim McVeigh wasn't a Christian. That's another one of the left wing myths. Dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Clueless on every subject. He admitted being a christian in a time magazine interview
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In his own words, he was an agnostic.
> 
> The Guardian reported that McVeigh wrote a letter to them claiming to be an agnostic and that he did not believe in a hell.  McVeigh once said that he believed the universe was guided by natural law, energized by some universal higher p.jower that showed each person right from wrong if they paid attention to what was going on inside them. He had also said, "Science is my religion."
Click to expand...


So your evidence boils down to somebody said mcveigh said he was agnostic. Yep.  You sure are a fox fan. Fyi, the "science is my religion" quote did not come from mcveigh. It came from a book about mcveigh.

Time as a recorded interview from mcveigh where he admits to being a christian. Hell, even dumbass bush publicly stated mcveigh was a professed christian.


----------



## topspin

Timmy boy was hard core conservative christian like most of you GED cousin marriers are.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill's and offensive PIG, lot's of woman would have walked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, it's Bill's AN offensive..... not "Bill's AND offensive...."
> 
> 
> My six year old grandkid is smarter than you.
Click to expand...


Thank goodness for adoption!


----------



## CurveLight

CountofTuscany said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> A news channel with the highest ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest rating means what?   All it means is a majority watches FN and that is a sad commentary on the American public.  There was a time when m jackson ands b spears had he highest music ratngs. Does that mean it was a great itdea to leave them alone with kids?
> 
> Fox has the highest rating based on factors that have nothing to do with quality of journalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see how their voters respond at the polls this fall. Remember, they will also have a hand in reshaping America. Obama was given a chance by voters, including me, and he blew it.
Click to expand...



You're a fox fan and you voted for obushama?  Lol!  You're a walking buffet of @merican idiocy.


----------



## saveliberty

topspin said:


> Timmy boy was hard core conservative christian like most of you GED cousin marriers are.



This from a person who calls most everyone else a racist folks.


----------



## topspin

some malitia wannbee's will be upset with that, as we see


----------



## ZADIUS

The View = 4 washed up TV actors who have no idea what's going on in the world around them, yet try to debate current events. Does anyone even watch that show, personally I grouped it with the same sort of genre as Maury and Jerry Springer.  

Despite that fact O'Reilly rocked that show. Those old broads had no idea what hit them. Pretty funny shit


----------



## saveliberty

topspin said:


> some malitia wannbee's will be upset with that, as we see



Complete sentences with some attempt at capitalization and proper punctuation.  I think you were going for wanna be.  Possibly militia?  Just what are we going to see?  The GED must be two years out minimum.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill's and offensive PIG, lot's of woman would have walked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, it's Bill's AN offensive..... not "Bill's AND offensive...."
> 
> 
> My six year old grandkid is smarter than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for adoption!
Click to expand...


My condolences to those that adopted you.

Topspun couldn't pass a GED test if the answers were given to him. For someone that claims to be so well educated he sure doesn't show it, as a matter of fact I have grandchildren that exhibit more intelligence than Topspun does. But go ahead and defend the clown, if you must.


----------



## topspin

Lonestarged I bet you married your cousin


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey stupid, it's Bill's AN offensive..... not "Bill's AND offensive...."
> 
> 
> My six year old grandkid is smarter than you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for adoption!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My condolences to those that adopted you.
> 
> Topspun couldn't pass a GED test if the answers were given to him. For someone that claims to be so well educated he sure doesn't show it, as a matter of fact I have grandchildren that exhibit more intelligence than Topspun does. But go ahead and defend the clown, if you must.
Click to expand...


Yep. You are too slow to comprehend. Let me help you understand I was pointing out if you have a smart grandkid adoption is the only explanation.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

topspin said:


> Lonestarged I bet you married your cousin



Learn to spell you stupid fuck!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for adoption!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My condolences to those that adopted you.
> 
> Topspun couldn't pass a GED test if the answers were given to him. For someone that claims to be so well educated he sure doesn't show it, as a matter of fact I have grandchildren that exhibit more intelligence than Topspun does. But go ahead and defend the clown, if you must.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep. You are too slow to comprehend. Let me help you understand I was pointing out if you have a smart grandkid adoption is the only explanation.
Click to expand...


No, I understood your lame attempt at insulting me perfectly and it failed miserably.

But I reckon failure is something you're quite used to.


----------



## tinydancer

topspin said:


> some malitia wannbee's will be upset with that, as we see



Until this moment I never truly appreciated how difficult it is to make french fries at work and post to a message board at the same time.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestarged I bet you married your cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to spell you stupid fuck!
Click to expand...


 People who complain about typos on a message board are seriously in trouble.
( It's really cool I didn't have to type any of this out)


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestarged I bet you married your cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to spell you stupid fuck!
Click to expand...




tinydancer said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> some malitia wannbee's will be upset with that, as we see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until this moment I never truly appreciated how difficult it is to make french fries at work and post to a message board at the same time.
Click to expand...


 You're new here like obama deserved a peace prize.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

tinydancer said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> some malitia wannbee's will be upset with that, as we see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until this moment I never truly appreciated how difficult it is to make french fries at work and post to a message board at the same time.
Click to expand...


Now that's funny!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestarged I bet you married your cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to spell you stupid fuck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who complain about typos on a message board are seriously in trouble.
> ( It's really cool I didn't have to type any of this out)
Click to expand...


I'm not complaining, I'm demanding. The stupid fuck wants everyone to believe he's so fucking smart yet he consistently butchers the english language. If you fail to see the hypocrisy then you are as stupid as he is. Wise up!


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to spell you stupid fuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who complain about typos on a message board are seriously in trouble.
> ( It's really cool I didn't have to type any of this out)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining, I'm demanding. The stupid fuck wants everyone to believe he's so fucking smart yet he consistently butchers the english language. If you fail to see the hypocrisy then you are as stupid as he is. Wise up!
Click to expand...



"Learn how to spell" is complaining about typos you fucking backwater toad scraper.


----------



## Samson

ZADIUS said:


> The View = 4 washed up TV actors who have no idea what's going on in the world around them, yet try to debate current events. Does anyone even watch that show, personally I grouped it with the same sort of genre as Maury and Jerry Springer.
> 
> Despite that fact O'Reilly rocked that show. Those old broads had no idea what hit them. Pretty funny shit




Are you trying to be topical?





Sorry, but this thread was declared a Curvelight Toxic Retard Site more than several pages ago.


----------



## mudwhistle

Samson said:


> ZADIUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The View = 4 washed up TV actors who have no idea what's going on in the world around them, yet try to debate current events. Does anyone even watch that show, personally I grouped it with the same sort of genre as Maury and Jerry Springer.
> 
> Despite that fact O'Reilly rocked that show. Those old broads had no idea what hit them. Pretty funny shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to be topical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this thread was declared a Curvelight Toxic Retard Site more than several pages ago.
Click to expand...


that was so dishonest you punk [just kidding...i'm just repeating curves' entire vocabulary]


----------



## saveliberty

Curvelight, where GED stands for Good Education Duh?


----------



## SGdsn

This was so stupid. I'm glad O'Reilly made those two yentas walk their expanding asses off the stage.


----------



## newpolitics

I can't believe how inappropriate Bill was behaving. These women wanted to have an intelligible discourse on a national program designed for female viewers, and this jerk-off storms on their with the testosterone level of a raging bull. Not exactly a tactful nor effective displacement of hormones. You don't walk onto a show and start screaming at everyone who invited you there. That is slightly disrespectful. When he has people on his show, they start to get upset, and he is able to yell right back, and effectively silence the guest usually,  because he is man with an extremely powerful and voluminous tone who is able simply to instill fear in people and intimidate. Does that make any of what he ever says or his talking points correct? I would venture on no. You think that makes Bill right because he was able to talk over a few woman? Give me a break. What's worse, is that Bill was actually yelling at them. It was very disrespectful, and in poor taste, and it just shows that Bill cares more about shouting out his views and stepping on anyone who disagrees than having a sensible dialogue on an adult level. He has to yell and scream, because he can't handle dissent. He's like a little kid. If I was Whoopie and I had this asshole on my show who was screaming at me and all of my co-workers and wouldn't let anyone else get a word in edgewise, I would have stormed off, or hit him in the fucking face. More important is the fact that his talking point about moving the mosque because of 911 families is fucking stupid. You don't change the constitution to accommodate the sorrows of a few families. My heart goes out to them, but we are not going to change that which made our country what it is.


----------



## ZADIUS

Samson said:


> ZADIUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The View = 4 washed up TV actors who have no idea what's going on in the world around them, yet try to debate current events. Does anyone even watch that show, personally I grouped it with the same sort of genre as Maury and Jerry Springer.
> 
> Despite that fact O'Reilly rocked that show. Those old broads had no idea what hit them. Pretty funny shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to be topical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this thread was declared a Curvelight Toxic Retard Site more than several pages ago.
Click to expand...


I'm trying to build my rep and post count lol, I'm still watching to see who's who. I'm learning pretty fast who's a pretty rational debater...and who's just a retard. I did want to get an actual opinion in on the topic regardless of the last few pages. 90% of the thread does seem to be FAIL though 

Please excuse my on-topic-ness


----------



## mudwhistle

newpolitics said:


> I can't believe how inappropriate Bill was behaving. These women wanted to have an intelligible discourse on a national program designed for female viewers, and this jerk-off storms on their with the testosterone level of a raging bull. Not exactly a tactful nor effective displacement of hormones. You don't walk onto a show and start screaming at everyone who invited you there. That is slightly disrespectful. When he has people on his show, they start to get upset, and he is able to yell right back, and effectively silence the guest usually,  because he is man with an extremely powerful and voluminous tone who is able simply to instill fear in people and intimidate. Does that make any of what he ever says or his talking points correct? I would venture on no. You think that makes Bill right because he was able to talk over a few woman? Give me a break. What's worse, is that Bill was actually yelling at them. It was very disrespectful, and in poor taste, and it just shows that Bill cares more about shouting out his views and stepping on anyone who disagrees than having a sensible dialogue on an adult level. He has to yell and scream, because he can't handle dissent. He's like a little kid. If I was Whoopie and I had this asshole on my show who was screaming at me and all of my co-workers and wouldn't let anyone else get a word in edgewise, I would have stormed off, or hit him in the fucking face. More important is the fact that his talking point about moving the mosque because of 911 families is fucking stupid. You don't change the constitution to accommodate the sorrows of a few families. My heart goes out to them, but we are not going to change that which made our country what it is.





Whoopie and Joy were the ones that started screaming the moment....*THE MOMENT*...Bills said the word *Muslims*....like it's now the *"M-Word".* 

So we can't say Muslims anymore? It took a grand total of *45 seconds* for those fair minded women to storm off the stage. They showed their asses and made themselves look foolish because they started screaming rather then talking. They wanted to make a spectacle because* they hate anyone like Bill O'Reilly.* They are the bigots...not O'Reilly. They are the ones showing a lack of tolerance. 

Btw.....Wonder why there are no men on that panel? What happened to diversity? I think it's discriminatory and the DOJ needs to bring a lawsuit against *The View. *


----------



## ZADIUS

> These women wanted to have an intelligible discourse on a national program designed for female viewers





These women NEVER have an intelligent discourse on anything. It's just one big cluster fuck. It can't even be called a debate as it more closely resembles a 4 sided argument in which none of the contestants took the time to actually research the topic. It's a pathetic show that fills an unwanted time spot on the air waves.

Bill is right, and they freaked out, that's all that happened. If this is the programming women have to put up with to satisfy an interest in politics than I severely pity them. Someone should make a REAL female oriented political show.

Sorry I'm on topic still


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> ZADIUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The View = 4 washed up TV actors who have no idea what's going on in the world around them, yet try to debate current events. Does anyone even watch that show, personally I grouped it with the same sort of genre as Maury and Jerry Springer.
> 
> Despite that fact O'Reilly rocked that show. Those old broads had no idea what hit them. Pretty funny shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to be topical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this thread was declared a Curvelight Toxic Retard Site more than several pages ago.
Click to expand...


When you get bitch slapped as often as you do the only way to keep posting is to keep being a crybaby. You dumbasses ever find any facts proving the hijackers were all muslims?  (Of course not.  That is why you have nothing but ad homs)


----------



## Si modo

"Muslims killed us on 9/11."

True story.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who complain about typos on a message board are seriously in trouble.
> ( It's really cool I didn't have to type any of this out)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining, I'm demanding. The stupid fuck wants everyone to believe he's so fucking smart yet he consistently butchers the english language. If you fail to see the hypocrisy then you are as stupid as he is. Wise up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn how to spell" is complaining about typos you fucking backwater toad scraper.
Click to expand...


Ad homs is all you got.


----------



## Granny

I've never been a fan of The View; probably because of the people hosting the damned show.  There was nothing rosy about Rosie and certainly nothing joyful about Joy.  That woman is seriously disturbed.  Walters' time has long since passed and she should consider retiring, but then I never particularly cared for her either.  Is there supposed to be some purpose behind the show?  Political? A variety of topics? Doesn't really matter - the show sucks.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not complaining, I'm demanding. The stupid fuck wants everyone to believe he's so fucking smart yet he consistently butchers the english language. If you fail to see the hypocrisy then you are as stupid as he is. Wise up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn how to spell" is complaining about typos you fucking backwater toad scraper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ad homs is all you got.
Click to expand...


Lol.....that's part of makes you guys so sad.  You can be dishonest on a regular basis and you never call each other out on it.


----------



## CurveLight

Si modo said:


> "Muslims killed us on 9/11."
> 
> True story.



Dumbasses like you make claims you can't support.

True story.


----------



## Samson

CurveLight said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZADIUS said:
> 
> 
> 
> The View = 4 washed up TV actors who have no idea what's going on in the world around them, yet try to debate current events. Does anyone even watch that show, personally I grouped it with the same sort of genre as Maury and Jerry Springer.
> 
> Despite that fact O'Reilly rocked that show. Those old broads had no idea what hit them. Pretty funny shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to be topical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this thread was declared a Curvelight Toxic Retard Site more than several pages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you get bitch slapped as often as you do the only way to keep posting is to keep being a crybaby. You dumbasses ever find any facts proving the hijackers were all muslims?  (Of course not.  That is why you have nothing but ad homs)
Click to expand...




You hijack threads because you're a crybaby muslim?




Well, then, that explains it.


----------



## Spoonman

O'Reilly totally bitchslapped those two yentas. I laughed my ass off when they waddled off the stage in a huff.  It was great when joy said "I'm leaving"  and Bill said "GO"   You don't see him being forced off his own show. LMAO!


----------



## CurveLight

Spoonman said:


> O'Reilly totally bitchslapped those two yentas. I laughed my ass off when they waddled off the stage in a huff.  It was great when joy said "I'm leaving"  and Bill said "GO"   You don't see him being forced off his own show. LMAO!



Whenever he hears something he doesn't like he simply cuts the connection by having their mike turned off.  It's still funny his fans are actually bragging about his event on the view.........


----------



## Spoonman

CurveLight said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Reilly totally bitchslapped those two yentas. I laughed my ass off when they waddled off the stage in a huff.  It was great when joy said "I'm leaving"  and Bill said "GO"   You don't see him being forced off his own show. LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever he hears something he doesn't like he simply cuts the connection by having their mike turned off.  It's still funny his fans are actually bragging about his event on the view.........
Click to expand...


The man is a master troll. These bitches need to take a lesson from him.


----------



## CurveLight

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to be topical?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but this thread was declared a Curvelight Toxic Retard Site more than several pages ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you get bitch slapped as often as you do the only way to keep posting is to keep being a crybaby. You dumbasses ever find any facts proving the hijackers were all muslims?  (Of course not.  That is why you have nothing but ad homs)
> 
> 
> 
> You hijack threads because you're a crybaby muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then, that explains it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No im not a muslim you dumbass. You accuse me of hijacking a thread because I asked you punks to support your own claims.  Coming from your camp that makes perfect sense.
Click to expand...


----------



## CurveLight

Spoonman said:


> O'Reilly totally bitchslapped those two yentas. I laughed my ass off when they waddled off the stage in a huff.  It was great when joy said "I'm leaving"  and Bill said "GO"   You don't see him being forced off his own show. LMAO!



I think after it was all done bill and the ladies got a good laugh out of it.

It's absolutely amazing how a couple of fatass idiots walking off of a stage can command so much attention from the bush loving camps.


----------



## saveliberty

CurveLight said:


> Whenever he hears something he doesn't like he simply cuts the connection by having their mike turned off.  It's still funny his fans are actually bragging about his event on the view.........



It is even more funny you can't walk away from it.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever he hears something he doesn't like he simply cuts the connection by having their mike turned off.  It's still funny his fans are actually bragging about his event on the view.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is even more funny you can't walk away from it.
Click to expand...


The bulk of my comments have been centered around asking for factual evidence proving the terrorists were all muslims and after asking about 7 times none of you have been able to produce that evidence. You're so sad you will respond again without backing up your claim.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Learn how to spell" is complaining about typos you fucking backwater toad scraper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad homs is all you got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.....that's part of makes you guys so sad.  You can be dishonest on a regular basis and you never call each other out on it.
Click to expand...


Dishonesty is the liberals forte. Stop projecting.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Muslims killed us on 9/11."
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbasses like you make claims you can't support.
> 
> True story.
Click to expand...


You deny the hijackers were muslim?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever he hears something he doesn't like he simply cuts the connection by having their mike turned off.  It's still funny his fans are actually bragging about his event on the view.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is even more funny you can't walk away from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bulk of my comments have been centered around asking for factual evidence proving the terrorists were all muslims and after asking about 7 times none of you have been able to produce that evidence. You're so sad you will respond again without backing up your claim.
Click to expand...


Are you really that fucking stupid? The hijackers were members of Al-Qaeda which is a militant Islamist group. Get your head out of your ass and wise up! 

http://govinfo.library.unt.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf


----------



## saveliberty

CurveLight said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is even more funny you can't walk away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bulk of my comments have been centered around asking for factual evidence proving the terrorists were all muslims and after asking about 7 times none of you have been able to produce that evidence. You're so sad you will respond again without backing up your claim.
Click to expand...


http://govinfo.library.unt.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf

I responded to your statement about O'Reilly.  Your reply offered no retort to my comments on that subject.  Instead, you deflected to an unrelated topic.  They were on a jihad Curvelight.  Please reference another religion with jihad.  I assumed you were just trolling like usual, most people have come to grips with the terrorists being Muslim.  What you got?  Post stupid syndrome?


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is even more funny you can't walk away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bulk of my comments have been centered around asking for factual evidence proving the terrorists were all muslims and after asking about 7 times none of you have been able to produce that evidence. You're so sad you will respond again without backing up your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://govinfo.library.unt.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf
> 
> I responded to your statement about O'Reilly.  Your reply offered no retort to my comments on that subject.  Instead, you deflected to an unrelated topic.  They were on a jihad Curvelight.  Please reference another religion with jihad.  I assumed you were just trolling like usual, most people have come to grips with the terrorists being Muslim.  What you got?  Post stupid syndrome?
Click to expand...



You made a comment that I failed to address?  By all means link that post and I will bitch slap you at your own request.

It looks likes you have no actual evidence but instead refer to insinuations.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is even more funny you can't walk away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bulk of my comments have been centered around asking for factual evidence proving the terrorists were all muslims and after asking about 7 times none of you have been able to produce that evidence. You're so sad you will respond again without backing up your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really that fucking stupid? The hijackers were members of Al-Qaeda which is a militant Islamist group. Get your head out of your ass and wise up!
> 
> http://govinfo.library.unt.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf
Click to expand...


Congratulations. You know how to use the link feature.  Was that your only purpose in linking the report?  Surely you aren't dumb enough to think linking the entire report backs up your claim......then again....you have proven to be a dumbass quite regularly.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Muslims killed us on 9/11."
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbasses like you make claims you can't support.
> 
> True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You deny the hijackers were muslim?
Click to expand...


It's impossible to deny what has not been proven. I've asked several times for evidence they were muslims but nobody has provided the proof.  Seems a lot of people accept rumors if it's what they want to hear.

There is a major conflict in selling the story they were muslims on a jihad while many engaged in behavior contradictory to their own faith.  

Agents of terror leave their mark on Sin City / Las Vegas workers recall the men they can't forget - SFGate

If they were die hard committed muslims on a jihad why would they flaunt behavior completely contradictory to that claim?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bulk of my comments have been centered around asking for factual evidence proving the terrorists were all muslims and after asking about 7 times none of you have been able to produce that evidence. You're so sad you will respond again without backing up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that fucking stupid? The hijackers were members of Al-Qaeda which is a militant Islamist group. Get your head out of your ass and wise up!
> 
> http://govinfo.library.unt.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You know how to use the link feature.  Was that your only purpose in linking the report?  Surely you aren't dumb enough to think linking the entire report backs up your claim......then again....you have proven to be a dumbass quite regularly.
Click to expand...


As a matter of fact the report backs up my claim quite effectively. And you have presented nothing to support your argument that shows the hijackers were not muslim or they were not members of Al-Qaeda.


----------



## Intense

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is even more funny you can't walk away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bulk of my comments have been centered around asking for factual evidence proving the terrorists were all muslims and after asking about 7 times none of you have been able to produce that evidence. You're so sad you will respond again without backing up your claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really that fucking stupid? The hijackers were members of Al-Qaeda which is a militant Islamist group. Get your head out of your ass and wise up!
> 
> http://govinfo.library.unt.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf
Click to expand...


You are starting to scare me Lonestar, Of course, Curved Arrow is that Fucking Stupid, and about as useful.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbasses like you make claims you can't support.
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deny the hijackers were muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's impossible to deny what has not been proven. I've asked several times for evidence they were muslims but nobody has provided the proof.  Seems a lot of people accept rumors if it's what they want to hear.
> 
> There is a major conflict in selling the story they were muslims on a jihad while many engaged in behavior contradictory to their own faith.
> 
> Agents of terror leave their mark on Sin City / Las Vegas workers recall the men they can't forget - SFGate
> 
> If they were die hard committed muslims on a jihad why would they flaunt behavior completely contradictory to that claim?
Click to expand...


Really that the best you got? Hell man I know devout Christians that have done things that would not be permitted under Christian principles. Fact is these men were anticipating their own death so why wouldn't they have a few more hoorahs? Another fact is these men were members of  Al-Qaeda a known islamic terrorist cell. 

When you fail, you fail big.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You deny the hijackers were muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible to deny what has not been proven. I've asked several times for evidence they were muslims but nobody has provided the proof.  Seems a lot of people accept rumors if it's what they want to hear.
> 
> There is a major conflict in selling the story they were muslims on a jihad while many engaged in behavior contradictory to their own faith.
> 
> Agents of terror leave their mark on Sin City / Las Vegas workers recall the men they can't forget - SFGate
> 
> If they were die hard committed muslims on a jihad why would they flaunt behavior completely contradictory to that claim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really that the best you got? Hell man I know devout Christians that have done things that would not be permitted under Christian principles. Fact is these men were anticipating their own death so why wouldn't they have a few more hoorahs? Another fact is these men were members of  Al-Qaeda a known islamic terrorist cell.
> 
> When you fail, you fail big.
Click to expand...


So basically you cannot explain the contradiction and you have no evidence they were muslims.  Then you say I fail?  Lol!


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that fucking stupid? The hijackers were members of Al-Qaeda which is a militant Islamist group. Get your head out of your ass and wise up!
> 
> http://govinfo.library.unt.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You know how to use the link feature.  Was that your only purpose in linking the report?  Surely you aren't dumb enough to think linking the entire report backs up your claim......then again....you have proven to be a dumbass quite regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact the report backs up my claim quite effectively. And you have presented nothing to support your argument that shows the hijackers were not muslim or they were not members of Al-Qaeda.
Click to expand...


I have posted evidence they were not faithful muslims but you go on ignoring what you don't like to see. It's what I expect from the nationalists on this board.


Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bulk of my comments have been centered around asking for factual evidence proving the terrorists were all muslims and after asking about 7 times none of you have been able to produce that evidence. You're so sad you will respond again without backing up your claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that fucking stupid? The hijackers were members of Al-Qaeda which is a militant Islamist group. Get your head out of your ass and wise up!
> 
> http://govinfo.library.unt.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are starting to scare me Lonestar, Of course, Curved Arrow is that Fucking Stupid, and about as useful.
Click to expand...


Wow.  I can't wait to read that!


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible to deny what has not been proven. I've asked several times for evidence they were muslims but nobody has provided the proof.  Seems a lot of people accept rumors if it's what they want to hear.
> 
> There is a major conflict in selling the story they were muslims on a jihad while many engaged in behavior contradictory to their own faith.
> 
> Agents of terror leave their mark on Sin City / Las Vegas workers recall the men they can't forget - SFGate
> 
> If they were die hard committed muslims on a jihad why would they flaunt behavior completely contradictory to that claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really that the best you got? Hell man I know devout Christians that have done things that would not be permitted under Christian principles. Fact is these men were anticipating their own death so why wouldn't they have a few more hoorahs? Another fact is these men were members of  Al-Qaeda a known islamic terrorist cell.
> 
> When you fail, you fail big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically you cannot explain the contradiction and you have no evidence they were muslims.  Then you say I fail?  Lol!
Click to expand...


They were muslims and you can choose to ignore that fact and you can choose to defend them. It only makes you more of an idiot. Next you'll be saying that they weren't members of Al-Qaeda and if they were, Al-Qaeda has nothing to do to with Islam.  Tell me, how does it feel defending muslim terrorist? Does it make you feel proud?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You know how to use the link feature.  Was that your only purpose in linking the report?  Surely you aren't dumb enough to think linking the entire report backs up your claim......then again....you have proven to be a dumbass quite regularly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact the report backs up my claim quite effectively. And you have presented nothing to support your argument that shows the hijackers were not muslim or they were not members of Al-Qaeda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have posted evidence they were not faithful muslims but you go on ignoring what you don't like to see. It's what I expect from the nationalists on this board.
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
Click to expand...


No one said they were "faithful muslims" what was said is that they were in fact muslims. And thanks for finally admitting what I knew all along.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact the report backs up my claim quite effectively. And you have presented nothing to support your argument that shows the hijackers were not muslim or they were not members of Al-Qaeda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted evidence they were not faithful muslims but you go on ignoring what you don't like to see. It's what I expect from the nationalists on this board.
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said they were "faithful muslims" what was said is that they were in fact muslims. And thanks for finally admitting what I knew all along.
Click to expand...



Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.

(Ignoring that again will absolutely prove the report doesn't say what you claimed it does)


----------



## newpolitics

mudwhistle said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how inappropriate Bill was behaving. These women wanted to have an intelligible discourse on a national program designed for female viewers, and this jerk-off storms on their with the testosterone level of a raging bull. Not exactly a tactful nor effective displacement of hormones. You don't walk onto a show and start screaming at everyone who invited you there. That is slightly disrespectful. When he has people on his show, they start to get upset, and he is able to yell right back, and effectively silence the guest usually,  because he is man with an extremely powerful and voluminous tone who is able simply to instill fear in people and intimidate. Does that make any of what he ever says or his talking points correct? I would venture on no. You think that makes Bill right because he was able to talk over a few woman? Give me a break. What's worse, is that Bill was actually yelling at them. It was very disrespectful, and in poor taste, and it just shows that Bill cares more about shouting out his views and stepping on anyone who disagrees than having a sensible dialogue on an adult level. He has to yell and scream, because he can't handle dissent. He's like a little kid. If I was Whoopie and I had this asshole on my show who was screaming at me and all of my co-workers and wouldn't let anyone else get a word in edgewise, I would have stormed off, or hit him in the fucking face. More important is the fact that his talking point about moving the mosque because of 911 families is fucking stupid. You don't change the constitution to accommodate the sorrows of a few families. My heart goes out to them, but we are not going to change that which made our country what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoopie and Joy were the ones that started screaming the moment....*THE MOMENT*...Bills said the word *Muslims*....like it's now te *"M-Word".*
> 
> So we can't say Muslims anymore? It took a grand total of *45 seconds* for those fair minded women to storm off the stage. They showed their asses and made themselves look foolish because they started screaming rather then talking. They wanted to make a spectacle because* they hate anyone like Bill O'Reilly.* They are the bigots...not O'Reilly. They are the ones showing a lack of tolerance.
> 
> Btw.....Wonder why there are no men on that panel? What happened to diversity? I think it's discriminatory and the DOJ needs to bring a lawsuit against *The View. *
Click to expand...


Haha... that's funny. It's a show for women, hence, it has only women on it. The obvious consequence being that there are no men. Discriminatory? Are you upset about the View? Are you going to file a lawsuit? 

They are actually very rational woman when it comes to political debate, ESPECIALLY Whoopie. They are intelligent, either street or book smart, and have the ability to communicate their ideas somewhat effectively. They have to be, dealing with Hasselback, the right wing nut on the show.

They may dislike Bill's political points of view, but what they were probably aware of Bill's predisposition to make wild outbursts, inflammatory rhetoric , and throw temper tantrums. They know they can't compete in volume or projection with the tone of Bill O, so they got defensive. That is pretty natural, don't you think? No, probably not, you just think they are haters because Bill speaks the absolute truth and anything anyone says against his word is a defiant liberal and there is no room for any other opinion.

I hate to say it, but, exemplified by your response, your type of thinking-  shortsighted, judgemental- is what is killing this country. Please stop hating. I don't hate Bill. I actually respect him for his strength of opinion and think he can sometimes be on the ball. I only hate those who are intolerant and think they have the answer for everything, and that is a fault of mine to be hating. I shouldn't hate anybody, but it's hard not to because I also have very strong opinions, as do many of us here, which is why we are here.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really that the best you got? Hell man I know devout Christians that have done things that would not be permitted under Christian principles. Fact is these men were anticipating their own death so why wouldn't they have a few more hoorahs? Another fact is these men were members of  Al-Qaeda a known islamic terrorist cell.
> 
> When you fail, you fail big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you cannot explain the contradiction and you have no evidence they were muslims.  Then you say I fail?  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were muslims and you can choose to ignore that fact and you can choose to defend them. It only makes you more of an idiot. Next you'll be saying that they weren't members of Al-Qaeda and if they were, Al-Qaeda has nothing to do to with Islam.  Tell me, how does it feel defending muslim terrorist? Does it make you feel proud?
Click to expand...


You keep saying it is a "fact" they were muslims but you haven't shown a shread of evidence proving it.  Since you are finally beginning to realize you can't support your claim you try to deflect by accusing me of defending terrorists.

You're such a lost little bitch you cannot comprehend the principles of honesty.


----------



## saveliberty

So your just attributing the display by Whoopi and Joy as an off day?  They invited him on knowing what they wanted to do and got owned.  If it is a show for women, why did they invite Mr. O'Reilly?  2:1 odds and they lost.  Some debate skills there.


----------



## newpolitics

saveliberty said:


> So your just attributing the display by Whoopi and Joy as an off day?  They invited him on knowing what they wanted to do and got owned.  If it is a show for women, why did they invite Mr. O'Reilly?  2:1 odds and they lost.  Some debate skills there.



It is a show for women, yet they can't invite males on to get a different perspective? Is that what you are suggesting? If anything, I think they are pretty brave for facing Bill O.

It wasn't a debate. It was a yelling match. Big difference. No points were gotten across, no one was listening, it was just a case of who can yell louder, and that will always go to Bill O. Does that make him smarter or correct? No, not at all. If anything, the guy that needs to yell to prove his point is probably wrong if he feels the need to be so abrasive in order to force his point through.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that fucking stupid? The hijackers were members of Al-Qaeda which is a militant Islamist group. Get your head out of your ass and wise up!
> 
> http://govinfo.library.unt.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to scare me Lonestar, Of course, Curved Arrow is that Fucking Stupid, and about as useful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  I can't wait to read that!
Click to expand...


You are not yet worthy.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really that the best you got? Hell man I know devout Christians that have done things that would not be permitted under Christian principles. Fact is these men were anticipating their own death so why wouldn't they have a few more hoorahs? Another fact is these men were members of  Al-Qaeda a known islamic terrorist cell.
> 
> When you fail, you fail big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you cannot explain the contradiction and you have no evidence they were muslims.  Then you say I fail?  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were muslims and you can choose to ignore that fact and you can choose to defend them. It only makes you more of an idiot. Next you'll be saying that they weren't members of Al-Qaeda and if they were, Al-Qaeda has nothing to do to with Islam.  Tell me, how does it feel defending muslim terrorist? Does it make you feel proud?
Click to expand...




Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to scare me Lonestar, Of course, Curved Arrow is that Fucking Stupid, and about as useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I can't wait to read that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not yet worthy.
Click to expand...


I hope im never worthy because the greatest possible insult from you would be an endorsement.


----------



## saveliberty

newpolitics said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your just attributing the display by Whoopi and Joy as an off day?  They invited him on knowing what they wanted to do and got owned.  If it is a show for women, why did they invite Mr. O'Reilly?  2:1 odds and they lost.  Some debate skills there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a show for women, yet they can't invite males on to get a different perspective? Is that what you are suggesting? If anything, I think they are pretty brave for facing Bill O.
> 
> It wasn't a debate. It was a yelling match. Big difference. No points were gotten across, no one was listening, it was just a case of who can yell louder, and that will always go to Bill O. Does that make him smarter or correct? No, not at all. If anything, the guy that needs to yell to prove his point is probably wrong if he feels the need to be so abrasive in order to force his point through.
Click to expand...


If there was no point made, then why did the audience support Bill?  Your a total fail on this one.


----------



## newpolitics

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted evidence they were not faithful muslims but you go on ignoring what you don't like to see. It's what I expect from the nationalists on this board.
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were "faithful muslims" what was said is that they were in fact muslims. And thanks for finally admitting what I knew all along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
> 
> (Ignoring that again will absolutely prove the report doesn't say what you claimed it does)
Click to expand...


This seems to be a dead-end argument.

What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework. 

Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.

Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really that the best you got? Hell man I know devout Christians that have done things that would not be permitted under Christian principles. Fact is these men were anticipating their own death so why wouldn't they have a few more hoorahs? Another fact is these men were members of  Al-Qaeda a known islamic terrorist cell.
> 
> When you fail, you fail big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you cannot explain the contradiction and you have no evidence they were muslims.  Then you say I fail?  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were muslims and you can choose to ignore that fact and you can choose to defend them. It only makes you more of an idiot. Next you'll be saying that they weren't members of Al-Qaeda and if they were, Al-Qaeda has nothing to do to with Islam.  Tell me, how does it feel defending muslim terrorist? Does it make you feel proud?
Click to expand...




Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are starting to scare me Lonestar, Of course, Curved Arrow is that Fucking Stupid, and about as useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I can't wait to read that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not yet worthy.
Click to expand...


I hope im never worthy because the greatest possible insult from you would be an endorsement.


----------



## CurveLight

newpolitics said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were "faithful muslims" what was said is that they were in fact muslims. And thanks for finally admitting what I knew all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
> 
> (Ignoring that again will absolutely prove the report doesn't say what you claimed it does)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
Click to expand...


What evidence do you have the hijackers saw themselves as special muslims on a mission from god?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you cannot explain the contradiction and you have no evidence they were muslims.  Then you say I fail?  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were muslims and you can choose to ignore that fact and you can choose to defend them. It only makes you more of an idiot. Next you'll be saying that they weren't members of Al-Qaeda and if they were, Al-Qaeda has nothing to do to with Islam.  Tell me, how does it feel defending muslim terrorist? Does it make you feel proud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying it is a "fact" they were muslims but you haven't shown a shread of evidence proving it.  Since you are finally beginning to realize you can't support your claim you try to deflect by accusing me of defending terrorists.
> 
> You're such a lost little bitch you cannot comprehend the principles of honesty.
Click to expand...


It is a fact and one that you have already acknowledged. I understand you didn't intend to acknowledge it, but you did.  Fact is they were members of Al-Qaeda, that fact has never been disputed. Another fact is that Al-Qaeda is an Islamic terrorist group and likewise this fact has not been disputed.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were muslims and you can choose to ignore that fact and you can choose to defend them. It only makes you more of an idiot. Next you'll be saying that they weren't members of Al-Qaeda and if they were, Al-Qaeda has nothing to do to with Islam.  Tell me, how does it feel defending muslim terrorist? Does it make you feel proud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying it is a "fact" they were muslims but you haven't shown a shread of evidence proving it.  Since you are finally beginning to realize you can't support your claim you try to deflect by accusing me of defending terrorists.
> 
> You're such a lost little bitch you cannot comprehend the principles of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact and one that you have already acknowledged. I understand you didn't intend to acknowledge it, but you did.  Fact is they were members of Al-Qaeda, that fact has never been disputed. Another fact is that Al-Qaeda is an Islamic terrorist group and likewise this fact has not been disputed.
Click to expand...


You're a lying fuck.  I never said they were muslims.  What I pointed out wa IF they were muslims then they weren't faithful muslims which makes the whole "9/11 hijackers were muslims" a moot point.  Keep trying to lie you sick fucking punk.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were muslims and you can choose to ignore that fact and you can choose to defend them. It only makes you more of an idiot. Next you'll be saying that they weren't members of Al-Qaeda and if they were, Al-Qaeda has nothing to do to with Islam.  Tell me, how does it feel defending muslim terrorist? Does it make you feel proud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying it is a "fact" they were muslims but you haven't shown a shread of evidence proving it.  Since you are finally beginning to realize you can't support your claim you try to deflect by accusing me of defending terrorists.
> 
> You're such a lost little bitch you cannot comprehend the principles of honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact and one that you have already acknowledged. I understand you didn't intend to acknowledge it, but you did.  Fact is they were members of Al-Qaeda, that fact has never been disputed. Another fact is that Al-Qaeda is an Islamic terrorist group and likewise this fact has not been disputed.
Click to expand...




saveliberty said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your just attributing the display by Whoopi and Joy as an off day?  They invited him on knowing what they wanted to do and got owned.  If it is a show for women, why did they invite Mr. O'Reilly?  2:1 odds and they lost.  Some debate skills there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a show for women, yet they can't invite males on to get a different perspective? Is that what you are suggesting? If anything, I think they are pretty brave for facing Bill O.
> 
> It wasn't a debate. It was a yelling match. Big difference. No points were gotten across, no one was listening, it was just a case of who can yell louder, and that will always go to Bill O. Does that make him smarter or correct? No, not at all. If anything, the guy that needs to yell to prove his point is probably wrong if he feels the need to be so abrasive in order to force his point through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there was no point made, then why did the audience support Bill?  Your a total fail on this one.
Click to expand...


Who the hell cares what the audience members thought?  I would gag at the thought of turning the channel to the view and you're talking about people who took the time to get tickets to sit in the fucking audience.

However, there is an obvious answer to your question. Dildoreilly blamed 9/11 on muslims and the audience, much like some fools on this thread, applaud any form of xenophobia that affords them the ability to keep living in a fantasy pie.


----------



## ConHog

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying it is a "fact" they were muslims but you haven't shown a shread of evidence proving it.  Since you are finally beginning to realize you can't support your claim you try to deflect by accusing me of defending terrorists.
> 
> You're such a lost little bitch you cannot comprehend the principles of honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact and one that you have already acknowledged. I understand you didn't intend to acknowledge it, but you did.  Fact is they were members of Al-Qaeda, that fact has never been disputed. Another fact is that Al-Qaeda is an Islamic terrorist group and likewise this fact has not been disputed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck.  I never said they were muslims.  What I pointed out wa IF they were muslims then they weren't faithful muslims which makes the whole "9/11 hijackers were muslims" a moot point.  Keep trying to lie you sick fucking punk.
Click to expand...


Say what? That's like saying that the husband that cheats isn't really a Husband, yes he is, he's just an unfaithful husband. I would also argue that what they did is part of Islam


----------



## saveliberty

newpolitics said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were "faithful muslims" what was said is that they were in fact muslims. And thanks for finally admitting what I knew all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
> 
> (Ignoring that again will absolutely prove the report doesn't say what you claimed it does)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
Click to expand...


More liberal puke to step in.  There is no morality, because my morality isn't your morality.  No one can judge.  Everything is subjective.  Those are simply the debate points of the losing side without principles or a moral compass.


----------



## CurveLight

ConHog said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact and one that you have already acknowledged. I understand you didn't intend to acknowledge it, but you did.  Fact is they were members of Al-Qaeda, that fact has never been disputed. Another fact is that Al-Qaeda is an Islamic terrorist group and likewise this fact has not been disputed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a lying fuck.  I never said they were muslims.  What I pointed out wa IF they were muslims then they weren't faithful muslims which makes the whole "9/11 hijackers were muslims" a moot point.  Keep trying to lie you sick fucking punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say what? That's like saying that the husband that cheats isn't really a Husband, yes he is, he's just an unfaithful husband. I would also argue that what they did is part of Islam
Click to expand...


Being a husband is a legal status easily verified so your attempted analogy is piss poor like every argument you try to make.  As for what you would try to argue about islam....I truly don't give a shit.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you cannot explain the contradiction and you have no evidence they were muslims.  Then you say I fail?  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were muslims and you can choose to ignore that fact and you can choose to defend them. It only makes you more of an idiot. Next you'll be saying that they weren't members of Al-Qaeda and if they were, Al-Qaeda has nothing to do to with Islam.  Tell me, how does it feel defending muslim terrorist? Does it make you feel proud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  I can't wait to read that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not yet worthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope im never worthy because the greatest possible insult from you would be an endorsement.
Click to expand...



You are endorsed. Try not to swallow your tongue, Bent Light.
Spam on then, you are dismissed.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
> 
> (Ignoring that again will absolutely prove the report doesn't say what you claimed it does)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal puke to step in.  There is no morality, because my morality isn't your morality.  No one can judge.  Everything is subjective.  Those are simply the debate points of the losing side without principles or a moral compass.
Click to expand...


You're one of the dumbasses celebrating 9/11 and trying to blame islam for terrorists but you want to preach about a moral compass?  Lol.....fucking jackass.


----------



## CurveLight

I just learned some more info on the op.  Walters criticized her two co-hosts for walking off and Dildoreilly apologized for what he said. Why is it some dumbasses give half a story to try and celebrate their own fantasies?


----------



## mudwhistle

newpolitics said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were "faithful muslims" what was said is that they were in fact muslims. And thanks for finally admitting what I knew all along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
> 
> (Ignoring that again will absolutely prove the report doesn't say what you claimed it does)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
Click to expand...


They were practicing Sharia Law which to many Muslims is the only sect that directly follows the Koran. To them they were Muslim and everyone else is an Apostate.

Unlike Christianity Islam's origins began with war. It's impossible for a religion to be that of peace when it's origins are in war. Christianity is not the Old Testament where all of the wars in the Bible are contained. The New Testament is where Christianity began.


----------



## McDowell's

CurveLight said:


> I just learned some more info on the op.  Walters criticized her two co-hosts for walking off and Dildoreilly apologized for what he said. Why is it some dumbasses give half a story to try and celebrate their own fantasies?



...All of that was in the video with the OP. How is that new information? Where is the half story? I just commented on the portion I thought was hilarious. Namely, the two children running off stage while the adults clarified the situation.


----------



## tinydancer

curvelight said:


> i just learned some more info on the op.  Walters criticized her two co-hosts for walking off and dildoreilly apologized for what he said. Why is it some dumbasses give half a story to try and celebrate their own fantasies?




oreilly: All right. If anybody felt that i was demeaning all muslims, i apologize.


----------



## newpolitics

CurveLight said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
> 
> (Ignoring that again will absolutely prove the report doesn't say what you claimed it does)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have the hijackers saw themselves as special muslims on a mission from god?
Click to expand...


Well, I can't say for certain, but then, can you be certain of anything in life? It's about as certain as certain gets that these people thought they were Muslim. I can't get inside their brain, but you don't need to. There IS information you can rely on in this world, and you CAN make sound inferences from it. This is a pretty basic inference, and I don't see why I need evidence, even if that were possible.


----------



## newpolitics

saveliberty said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
> 
> (Ignoring that again will absolutely prove the report doesn't say what you claimed it does)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More liberal puke to step in.  There is no morality, because my morality isn't your morality.  No one can judge.  Everything is subjective.  Those are simply the debate points of the losing side without principles or a moral compass.
Click to expand...


You believe you can judge? I thought, only God can judge? In the bible it says to not be judgmental, to be humble... I'm confused. Who said there is no morality? There is moral relativism, by the way. That is a fact. It exists. Moral objectivity as the bible-beaters try to institute, is a farce concept that only right wing religious fanatics insist on, and what you wrote implied that you believe in an objective morality, I assume inspired by the bible. What is funny is that even if morality is inspired by the bible, it is still subjective because it depends on how you interpret the bible.

 More importantly, even if I am a liberal, which I wouldn't altogether say I am, although I certainly have some liberal views, how did what I wrote represent liberal beliefs? All I did was break down the argument because it was becoming ambiguous.


----------



## CurveLight

newpolitics said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have the hijackers saw themselves as special muslims on a mission from god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can't say for certain, but then, can you be certain of anything in life? It's about as certain as certain gets that these people thought they were Muslim. I can't get inside their brain, but you don't need to. There IS information you can rely on in this world, and you CAN make sound inferences from it. This is a pretty basic inference, and I don't see why I need evidence, even if that were possible.
Click to expand...


You don't need evidence to arrive at a conclusion?   You have a lot of bosom buddies on this board.


----------



## California Girl

Muslims attacked us on 9/11. Fact.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
> 
> (Ignoring that again will absolutely prove the report doesn't say what you claimed it does)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have the hijackers saw themselves as special muslims on a mission from god?
Click to expand...


Every one of them made a video or wrote a statement showing they were ready to die and why. This is standard for every suicide bomber or Muslim about to kill themselves or others. I'm sure these topics were discussed.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote the specific part of the report that proves they were muslims.
> 
> (Ignoring that again will absolutely prove the report doesn't say what you claimed it does)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were practicing Sharia Law which to many Muslims is the only sect that directly follows the Koran. To them they were Muslim and everyone else is an Apostate.
> 
> Unlike Christianity Islam's origins began with war. It's impossible for a religion to be that of peace when it's origins are in war. Christianity is not the Old Testament where all of the wars in the Bible are contained. The New Testament is where Christianity began.
Click to expand...


What evidence do you have they were practicing sharia law?  Looks like more bullshit.

Christianity and Islam have a lot more in common than Christianity and Judaism. But keep peddling your ignorance as it is slightly humorous.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were practicing Sharia Law which to many Muslims is the only sect that directly follows the Koran. To them they were Muslim and everyone else is an Apostate.
> 
> Unlike Christianity Islam's origins began with war. It's impossible for a religion to be that of peace when it's origins are in war. Christianity is not the Old Testament where all of the wars in the Bible are contained. The New Testament is where Christianity began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have they were practicing sharia law?  Looks like more bullshit.
> 
> Christianity and Islam have a lot more in common than Christianity and Judaism. But keep peddling your ignorance as it is slightly humorous.
Click to expand...


You're asking some really silly questions. You shouldn't be calling everyone ignorant when you don't seem to know shit. Go put your head back under that rock.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> Muslims attacked us on 9/11. Fact.



You've already been exposed as an outright liar on this thread.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have the hijackers saw themselves as special muslims on a mission from god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every one of them made a video or wrote a statement showing they were ready to die and why. This is standard for every suicide bomber or Muslim about to kill themselves or others. I'm sure these topics were discussed.
Click to expand...


Then post the links proving those videos and statements exist from the terrorists.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were practicing Sharia Law which to many Muslims is the only sect that directly follows the Koran. To them they were Muslim and everyone else is an Apostate.
> 
> Unlike Christianity Islam's origins began with war. It's impossible for a religion to be that of peace when it's origins are in war. Christianity is not the Old Testament where all of the wars in the Bible are contained. The New Testament is where Christianity began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have they were practicing sharia law?  Looks like more bullshit.
> 
> Christianity and Islam have a lot more in common than Christianity and Judaism. But keep peddling your ignorance as it is slightly humorous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're asking some really silly questions. You shouldn't be calling everyone ignorant when you don't seem to know shit. Go put your head back under that rock.
Click to expand...


You consider asking for evidence to support a claim a "silly question?"  Hahahaha.....freaking punk. You can't support your claims and you're to much of a callybitch to be honest.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims attacked us on 9/11. Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been exposed as an outright liar on this thread.
Click to expand...


You've been exposed as a fucking idiot.... but you are perfectly entitled to continue doing so.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims attacked us on 9/11. Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been exposed as an outright liar on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been exposed as a fucking idiot.... but you are perfectly entitled to continue doing so.
Click to expand...


Im the one that proved you are a liar. You just implied idiots are smarter than you.  Lol!


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've already been exposed as an outright liar on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been exposed as a fucking idiot.... but you are perfectly entitled to continue doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im the one that proved you are a liar. You just implied idiots are smarter than you.  Lol!
Click to expand...


You exposed jack shit, fool. But you carry one believing whatever you choose to believe. It's a free country.


----------



## mudwhistle

*Mohamed Atta's* final instructions for his burial where according to Shunni beliefs and Wahhabism:


> On April 11, 1996, *Atta *signed his last will and testament at the mosque, officially declaring his Muslim beliefs and giving 18 instructions regarding his burial.[8][13] This was the day that Israel attacked Lebanon in Operation Grapes of Wrath, which outraged Atta. Signing the will, "offering his life" was Atta's response.[40] The instructions in his last will and testament reflect both* Sunni funeral practices*, along with some more puritanical demands from *Wahhabism*, including asking people not "to weep and cry" or show emotion. The will was signed by el-Motassadeq and a second individual at the mosque.[41]
> 
> 
> 
> *Wahhabi *(Arabic: Al-Wahh&#257;b&#299;yya&#8206; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577 or Wahhabism is a Sunni Islamic sect based on the teachings of Muhammad ibn Abd-al-Wahhab, an 18th century scholar from what is today known as Saudi Arabia, who advocated purging Islam of what he considered impurities. *Wahhabism is the dominant form of Islam in Saudi Arabia*.[1] It is often referred to as a "sect"[1] or "branch"[2] of Islam, though its supporters and some opponents reject such appellations. It has developed considerable influence in the Muslim world in part through Saudi funding of mosques, schools and social programs.
> 
> According to Wahhabi documents cited by Freedom House's Center for Religious Freedom, "It is a religious obligation for Muslims to hate Christians and Jews." These documents, published by the government of Saudi Arabia, also condemn Shiite Muslims and democracy as a way of government [37]. Wahhabi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CurveLight

McDowell's said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just learned some more info on the op.  Walters criticized her two co-hosts for walking off and Dildoreilly apologized for what he said. Why is it some dumbasses give half a story to try and celebrate their own fantasies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...All of that was in the video with the OP. How is that new information? Where is the half story? I just commented on the portion I thought was hilarious. Namely, the two children running off stage while the adults clarified the situation.
Click to expand...



Dildoreilly fans have been ignoring half of the story.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been exposed as a fucking idiot.... but you are perfectly entitled to continue doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im the one that proved you are a liar. You just implied idiots are smarter than you.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You exposed jack shit, fool. But you carry one believing whatever you choose to believe. It's a free country.
Click to expand...


Really?  You claimed the "sole" reason you opposed the islamic center was because some 9/11 families and new yorkers didn't want it.  I exposed you as pure coward for trying to hide behind 9/11 families then you admitted you thought it was wrong for them to build it "in that place."  That was after you claimed you weren't using the "9/11 hijackers were muslims" line to justify opposition to the mosque.

Keep lying you fatass skank.


----------



## CurveLight

newpolitics said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be a dead-end argument.
> 
> What is true, and not debatable, is that the terrorists themselves believed that they were Muslims. They did not see themselves as radicals, but as those fulfilling the full word of the Koran, more than any other Muslims. they probably saw, and see themselves as 'special' and 'chosen' and therefore justified in being given incredible moral leeway in their actions. It is necessary to believe you are special if you are going to forgo basic moral principles contained in a religious framework.
> 
> Whether they are considered Muslim by the outside world is a different story, and is one open to debate. That should end this little tit-for-tat, because it is a subjective debate. You can't PROVE they are Muslim or not, because it is not an objective fact, it is a subjective one. They (the 911 hijackers) believed they were, undoubtedly, yet everyone who witnesses, hears, and reads about them, their beliefs, and especially their actions, may believe otherwise, saying that they are not in fact Muslims by virtue of their gross misconduct in lieu of what their religion actually preaches. They kill when their religion tells them they can't. Are abortion clinic doctor-killers Christians? I would say DEFINITELY NOT. They maintain they are fulfilling the duty of God, AS A CHRISTIAN, to the fullest, yet by any objective standard, they are way out of line within the moral framework of Christianity, outlined most simply in the first ten commandments- thou shalt not kill. End of argument, for me, yet that is just my opinion of those Christians and those Terrorists- they are not Christians, and not Muslims.
> 
> Make up your own mind. Not everybody is going to agree, but what is objectively true is that there is no objectivity to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have the hijackers saw themselves as special muslims on a mission from god?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can't say for certain, but then, can you be certain of anything in life? It's about as certain as certain gets that these people thought they were Muslim. I can't get inside their brain, but you don't need to. There IS information you can rely on in this world, and you CAN make sound inferences from it. This is a pretty basic inference, and I don't see why I need evidence, even if that were possible.
Click to expand...


Had to quote this again to show more dishonesty.  You first claimed:

"What is true and not debatable is.... the terrorists saw themselves as muslims.  When I asked for evidence you then say you can't be "certain."  What the fuck is wrong with you people?


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> *Mohamed Atta's* final instructions for his burial where according to Shunni beliefs and Wahhabism:
> 
> 
> 
> On April 11, 1996, *Atta *signed his last will and testament at the mosque, officially declaring his Muslim beliefs and giving 18 instructions regarding his burial.[8][13] This was the day that Israel attacked Lebanon in Operation Grapes of Wrath, which outraged Atta. Signing the will, "offering his life" was Atta's response.[40] The instructions in his last will and testament reflect both* Sunni funeral practices*, along with some more puritanical demands from *Wahhabism*, including asking people not "to weep and cry" or show emotion. The will was signed by el-Motassadeq and a second individual at the mosque.[41]
> 
> 
> 
> *Wahhabi *(Arabic: Al-Wahh&#257;b&#299;yya&#8206; &#1575;&#1604;&#1608;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577 or Wahhabism is a Sunni Islamic sect based on the teachings of Muhammad ibn Abd-al-Wahhab, an 18th century scholar from what is today known as Saudi Arabia, who advocated purging Islam of what he considered impurities. *Wahhabism is the dominant form of Islam in Saudi Arabia*.[1] It is often referred to as a "sect"[1] or "branch"[2] of Islam, though its supporters and some opponents reject such appellations. It has developed considerable influence in the Muslim world in part through Saudi funding of mosques, schools and social programs.
> 
> According to Wahhabi documents cited by Freedom House's Center for Religious Freedom, "It is a religious obligation for Muslims to hate Christians and Jews." These documents, published by the government of Saudi Arabia, also condemn Shiite Muslims and democracy as a way of government [37]. Wahhabi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



One?  You can prove one out of 19?   That's it?


----------



## saveliberty

saveliberty said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> More liberal puke to step in.  There is no morality, because my morality isn't your morality.  No one can judge.  Everything is subjective.  Those are simply the debate points of the losing side without principles or a moral compass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe you can judge? I thought, only God can judge? In the bible it says to not be judgmental, to be humble... I'm confused. Who said there is no morality? There is moral relativism, by the way. That is a fact. It exists. Moral objectivity as the bible-beaters try to institute, is a farce concept that only right wing religious fanatics insist on, and what you wrote implied that you believe in an objective morality, I assume inspired by the bible. What is funny is that even if morality is inspired by the bible, it is still subjective because it depends on how you interpret the bible.
> 
> More importantly, even if I am a liberal, which I wouldn't altogether say I am, although I certainly have some liberal views, how did what I wrote represent liberal beliefs? All I did was break down the argument because it was becoming ambiguous.
Click to expand...


You da poster boy!


----------



## Intense

saveliberty said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> More liberal puke to step in.  There is no morality, because my morality isn't your morality.  No one can judge.  Everything is subjective.  Those are simply the debate points of the losing side without principles or a moral compass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe you can judge? I thought, only God can judge? In the bible it says to not be judgmental, to be humble... I'm confused. Who said there is no morality? There is moral relativism, by the way. That is a fact. It exists. Moral objectivity as the bible-beaters try to institute, is a farce concept that only right wing religious fanatics insist on, and what you wrote implied that you believe in an objective morality, I assume inspired by the bible. What is funny is that even if morality is inspired by the bible, it is still subjective because it depends on how you interpret the bible.
> 
> More importantly, even if I am a liberal, which I wouldn't altogether say I am, although I certainly have some liberal views, how did what I wrote represent liberal beliefs? All I did was break down the argument because it was becoming ambiguous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You da poster boy!
Click to expand...


First off, I think that if Anyone can Judge, it would be the Victim. Secondly, discernment is a qualified tool for all of us to incorporate, whee ever you find yourself, you have the right to decide for yourself. Why would you allow anyone to take that from you????? 

Moral Relativism V.S. Moral Absolutism. I see Universal Truth or Power as Raw and undefined by us. It is absolute in it's own nature, which is alien to us, though the source of our being. What is relative is Circumstance and application, each being unique. To take from the source and apply the focus should be purpose and measure based on what is required to produce a specific outcome. Other than to guide by experience, why would you want to limit your ability by comparing what was done in the past????? What justifies is the quality of what you are doing or involved in, Purpose, Method, Need, Circumstance, not preconceived notion, when you are living in the present, guided by Ideal, Vision. What's relative????? Circumstance, application, not the fountain reason is drawn from.


----------



## California Girl

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im the one that proved you are a liar. You just implied idiots are smarter than you.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed jack shit, fool. But you carry one believing whatever you choose to believe. It's a free country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You claimed the "sole" reason you opposed the islamic center was because some 9/11 families and new yorkers didn't want it.  I exposed you as pure coward for trying to hide behind 9/11 families then you admitted you thought it was wrong for them to build it "in that place."  That was after you claimed you weren't using the "9/11 hijackers were muslims" line to justify opposition to the mosque.
> 
> Keep lying you fatass skank.
Click to expand...


Ooooooh, I see. That's your definition of a lie. Got it. Your obsession over 'exposing' other people is mildly entertaining and kind of sad. You're a fool. You expose yourself as that.


----------



## topspin

rep for the fatass skank, nice burn


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You exposed jack shit, fool. But you carry one believing whatever you choose to believe. It's a free country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You claimed the "sole" reason you opposed the islamic center was because some 9/11 families and new yorkers didn't want it.  I exposed you as pure coward for trying to hide behind 9/11 families then you admitted you thought it was wrong for them to build it "in that place."  That was after you claimed you weren't using the "9/11 hijackers were muslims" line to justify opposition to the mosque.
> 
> Keep lying you fatass skank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooooh, I see. That's your definition of a lie. Got it. Your obsession over 'exposing' other people is mildly entertaining and kind of sad. You're a fool. You expose yourself as that.
Click to expand...


You claimed you weren't using the "hijackers were muslims" to justify opposition against the mosque but "solely" because some 9/11 families and new yorkers were against it.

You have proven your main reason is to blame 9/11 on islam. The reason you initially tried to hide behind the families is because you know it's a ridiculous extrapolation but you have since grown comfortable with your dishonesty.   What makes you a sick bitch is you know it's wrong but you don't give a fuck.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You claimed the "sole" reason you opposed the islamic center was because some 9/11 families and new yorkers didn't want it.  I exposed you as pure coward for trying to hide behind 9/11 families then you admitted you thought it was wrong for them to build it "in that place."  That was after you claimed you weren't using the "9/11 hijackers were muslims" line to justify opposition to the mosque.
> 
> Keep lying you fatass skank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh, I see. That's your definition of a lie. Got it. Your obsession over 'exposing' other people is mildly entertaining and kind of sad. You're a fool. You expose yourself as that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You claimed you weren't using the "hijackers were muslims" to justify opposition against the mosque but "solely" because some 9/11 families and new yorkers were against it.
> 
> You have proven your main reason is to blame 9/11 on islam. The reason you initially tried to hide behind the families is because you know it's a ridiculous extrapolation but you have since grown comfortable with your dishonesty.   What makes you a sick bitch is you know it's wrong but you don't give a fuck.
Click to expand...


From another perspective, you are a drowning man, grasping at sinking objects, trying to stay afloat.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh, I see. That's your definition of a lie. Got it. Your obsession over 'exposing' other people is mildly entertaining and kind of sad. You're a fool. You expose yourself as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you weren't using the "hijackers were muslims" to justify opposition against the mosque but "solely" because some 9/11 families and new yorkers were against it.
> 
> You have proven your main reason is to blame 9/11 on islam. The reason you initially tried to hide behind the families is because you know it's a ridiculous extrapolation but you have since grown comfortable with your dishonesty.   What makes you a sick bitch is you know it's wrong but you don't give a fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From another perspective, you are a drowning man, grasping at sinking objects, trying to stay afloat.
Click to expand...


The only only gasping and grasping are.fuckwads like you who ignore everything just to focus on the personal.  Dickstick emotionally handicapped diaper divers like you are all over this board.  You base most of your responses on how you "feel" about posters instead of information.


----------



## California Girl

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooh, I see. That's your definition of a lie. Got it. Your obsession over 'exposing' other people is mildly entertaining and kind of sad. You're a fool. You expose yourself as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you weren't using the "hijackers were muslims" to justify opposition against the mosque but "solely" because some 9/11 families and new yorkers were against it.
> 
> You have proven your main reason is to blame 9/11 on islam. The reason you initially tried to hide behind the families is because you know it's a ridiculous extrapolation but you have since grown comfortable with your dishonesty.   What makes you a sick bitch is you know it's wrong but you don't give a fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From another perspective, you are a drowning man, grasping at sinking objects, trying to stay afloat.
Click to expand...


Or, maybe BentLite is the only one on the board who sees all, knows all... Kinda like the Wizard in Oz.... oh, wait.... he was a fraud too! Oops.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you weren't using the "hijackers were muslims" to justify opposition against the mosque but "solely" because some 9/11 families and new yorkers were against it.
> 
> You have proven your main reason is to blame 9/11 on islam. The reason you initially tried to hide behind the families is because you know it's a ridiculous extrapolation but you have since grown comfortable with your dishonesty.   What makes you a sick bitch is you know it's wrong but you don't give a fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From another perspective, you are a drowning man, grasping at sinking objects, trying to stay afloat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, maybe BentLite is the only one on the board who sees all, knows all... Kinda like the Wizard in Oz.... oh, wait.... he was a fraud too! Oops.
Click to expand...



Lol....you just got busted on being a fraud....no wonder you accuse someone else of what you are guilty of 24/7.   Keep dancing dumbass....all your ass kissing can't protect you from your own dishonesty.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed you weren't using the "hijackers were muslims" to justify opposition against the mosque but "solely" because some 9/11 families and new yorkers were against it.
> 
> You have proven your main reason is to blame 9/11 on islam. The reason you initially tried to hide behind the families is because you know it's a ridiculous extrapolation but you have since grown comfortable with your dishonesty.   What makes you a sick bitch is you know it's wrong but you don't give a fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From another perspective, you are a drowning man, grasping at sinking objects, trying to stay afloat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only only gasping and grasping are.fuckwads like you who ignore everything just to focus on the personal.  Dickstick emotionally handicapped diaper divers like you are all over this board.  You base most of your responses on how you "feel" about posters instead of information.
Click to expand...


Wow! You are having another episode aren't you? This Hate Speech, this out of control behavior from you is really not surprising at all No-Light. We sort of expect these tantrums considering your lack of reason and poor social skills. Get back in your cage now. 

 I have an Idea .... let's play "Hide and Seek" .... you go hide and I'll count to a trillion and then come and find you.    No hiding under the Kitty Litter now......Jackass.


----------



## Charles_Main

I stopped Opposing the Mosque when they changed the name from Cordoba  As I said I would.


----------



## newpolitics

California Girl said:


> Muslims attacked us on 9/11. Fact.



Please stop trying to enter into discussions California Girl. You're just being annoying and trying to be a smart ass, and it's obvious.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> From another perspective, you are a drowning man, grasping at sinking objects, trying to stay afloat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only only gasping and grasping are.fuckwads like you who ignore everything just to focus on the personal.  Dickstick emotionally handicapped diaper divers like you are all over this board.  You base most of your responses on how you "feel" about posters instead of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! You are having another episode aren't you? This Hate Speech, this out of control behavior from you is really not surprising at all No-Light. We sort of expect these tantrums considering your lack of reason and poor social skills. Get back in your cage now.
> 
> I have an Idea .... let's play "Hide and Seek" .... you go hide and I'll count to a trillion and then come and find you.    No hiding under the Kitty Litter now......Jackass.
Click to expand...



That dismissal didn't last very long. No worries.  I never expect people like you to keep your word.


----------



## newpolitics

CurveLight said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence do you have the hijackers saw themselves as special muslims on a mission from god?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't say for certain, but then, can you be certain of anything in life? It's about as certain as certain gets that these people thought they were Muslim. I can't get inside their brain, but you don't need to. There IS information you can rely on in this world, and you CAN make sound inferences from it. This is a pretty basic inference, and I don't see why I need evidence, even if that were possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had to quote this again to show more dishonesty.  You first claimed:
> 
> "What is true and not debatable is.... the terrorists saw themselves as muslims.  When I asked for evidence you then say you can't be "certain."  What the fuck is wrong with you people?
Click to expand...


You people? Who the fuck are you?

HOW ARE YOU GOING TO DEBATE WHETHER THEY SAW THEMSELVES AS MUSLIMS?
1. They pray to Allah
2. I'm guessing they prat AT LEAST five times a day in the direction of Mecca
3. They have problem made their made a pilrammage to Mecca since they are kind of in the area.
4. They follow what is in the Koran.

Everything they do is for Allah, how are THEY NOT MUSLIM?

Their whole idealogy is based on the Koran. HOW IS THIS EVEN A FUCKING ARGUMENT?

You people are so stupid its mind-boggling, yet you think you are so fucking clever. Fuck, its annoying.


----------



## newpolitics

saveliberty said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> More liberal puke to step in.  There is no morality, because my morality isn't your morality.  No one can judge.  Everything is subjective.  Those are simply the debate points of the losing side without principles or a moral compass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe you can judge? I thought, only God can judge? In the bible it says to not be judgmental, to be humble... I'm confused. Who said there is no morality? There is moral relativism, by the way. That is a fact. It exists. Moral objectivity as the bible-beaters try to institute, is a farce concept that only right wing religious fanatics insist on, and what you wrote implied that you believe in an objective morality, I assume inspired by the bible. What is funny is that even if morality is inspired by the bible, it is still subjective because it depends on how you interpret the bible.
> 
> More importantly, even if I am a liberal, which I wouldn't altogether say I am, although I certainly have some liberal views, how did what I wrote represent liberal beliefs? All I did was break down the argument because it was becoming ambiguous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You da poster boy!
Click to expand...


Actually, just because I point out how fucking stupid right wing Christian nuts are doesn't make me a liberal poster boy, it just makes me observant.


----------



## saveliberty

newpolitics said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe you can judge? I thought, only God can judge? In the bible it says to not be judgmental, to be humble... I'm confused. Who said there is no morality? There is moral relativism, by the way. That is a fact. It exists. Moral objectivity as the bible-beaters try to institute, is a farce concept that only right wing religious fanatics insist on, and what you wrote implied that you believe in an objective morality, I assume inspired by the bible. What is funny is that even if morality is inspired by the bible, it is still subjective because it depends on how you interpret the bible.
> 
> More importantly, even if I am a liberal, which I wouldn't altogether say I am, although I certainly have some liberal views, how did what I wrote represent liberal beliefs? All I did was break down the argument because it was becoming ambiguous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You da poster boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, just because I point out how fucking stupid right wing Christian nuts are doesn't make me a liberal poster boy, it just makes me observant.
Click to expand...


I'm smart enough to use the quote function liberal poster boy.  So much for being observant you left wing tool.


----------



## newpolitics

saveliberty said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You da poster boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, just because I point out how fucking stupid right wing Christian nuts are doesn't make me a liberal poster boy, it just makes me observant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to use the quote function liberal poster boy.  So much for being observant you left wing tool.
Click to expand...


You are? WOW! I wish I could be like you. Are you sure you didn't hit it by accident? Could you teach me how, please? I would be so grateful!!

Edit: oh wait, I just read my post, and I think I did it Too! I quoted! Thank you!!!

What an asshole!


----------



## California Girl

newpolitics said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims attacked us on 9/11. Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop trying to enter into discussions California Girl. You're just being annoying and trying to be a smart ass, and it's obvious.
Click to expand...


You ain't a Mod or an Admin.... so you can go fuck yourself, backwards. And, have a nice day.


----------



## newpolitics

California Girl said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims attacked us on 9/11. Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop trying to enter into discussions California Girl. You're just being annoying and trying to be a smart ass, and it's obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't a Mod or an Admin.... so you can go fuck yourself, backwards. And, have a nice day.
Click to expand...


If I was, you would be nicer with your words? You're a tool.


----------



## California Girl

newpolitics said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop trying to enter into discussions California Girl. You're just being annoying and trying to be a smart ass, and it's obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't a Mod or an Admin.... so you can go fuck yourself, backwards. And, have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was, you would be nicer with your words? You're a tool.
Click to expand...


You're not me, so fuck off.


----------



## topspin

Leave Cali Girl alone, she's a loney spinster and her man is thousands of miles away.
 She has to aggrivate us, he won't stand for it. LOL


----------



## mudwhistle

newpolitics said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe you can judge? I thought, only God can judge? In the bible it says to not be judgmental, to be humble... I'm confused. Who said there is no morality? There is moral relativism, by the way. That is a fact. It exists. Moral objectivity as the bible-beaters try to institute, is a farce concept that only right wing religious fanatics insist on, and what you wrote implied that you believe in an objective morality, I assume inspired by the bible. What is funny is that even if morality is inspired by the bible, it is still subjective because it depends on how you interpret the bible.
> 
> More importantly, even if I am a liberal, which I wouldn't altogether say I am, although I certainly have some liberal views, how did what I wrote represent liberal beliefs? All I did was break down the argument because it was becoming ambiguous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You da poster boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, just because I point out how fucking stupid right wing Christian nuts are doesn't make me a liberal poster boy, it just makes me observant.
Click to expand...


Actually it makes you immature and ridiculous. A person with very few redeeming social qualities.

Oh...wait...I'm confusing you with Curvelight. 

Sorry


----------



## mudwhistle

newpolitics said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't say for certain, but then, can you be certain of anything in life? It's about as certain as certain gets that these people thought they were Muslim. I can't get inside their brain, but you don't need to. There IS information you can rely on in this world, and you CAN make sound inferences from it. This is a pretty basic inference, and I don't see why I need evidence, even if that were possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to quote this again to show more dishonesty.  You first claimed:
> 
> "What is true and not debatable is.... the terrorists saw themselves as muslims.  When I asked for evidence you then say you can't be "certain."  What the fuck is wrong with you people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people? Who the fuck are you?
> 
> HOW ARE YOU GOING TO DEBATE WHETHER THEY SAW THEMSELVES AS MUSLIMS?
> 1. They pray to Allah
> 2. I'm guessing they prat AT LEAST five times a day in the direction of Mecca
> 3. They have problem made their made a pilrammage to Mecca since they are kind of in the area.
> 4. They follow what is in the Koran.
> 
> Everything they do is for Allah, how are THEY NOT MUSLIM?
> 
> Their whole idealogy is based on the Koran. HOW IS THIS EVEN A FUCKING ARGUMENT?
> 
> You people are so stupid its mind-boggling, yet you think you are so fucking clever. Fuck, its annoying.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't include Curve in with anyone else. He's a makes up his own pathetic class.


----------



## mudwhistle

topspin said:


> Leave Cali Girl alone, she's a loney spinster and her man is thousands of miles away.
> She has to aggrivate us, he won't stand for it. LOL



If you can't win by facts you want to get personal? What a loser.

I don't see how somebody that's as young as CG can be a spinster. She's accomplished and successful in her field. Not everyone can say this. And she doesn't have a particular man. She has several she calls friends. 

Housing up with a man doesn't make a woman whole btw. Being independent seems to be a cause for scorn. Would you say the same of a man? I doubt it. 

If she bothers you then maybe you have a thin skin. I'd work on it.


----------



## CurveLight

newpolitics said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't say for certain, but then, can you be certain of anything in life? It's about as certain as certain gets that these people thought they were Muslim. I can't get inside their brain, but you don't need to. There IS information you can rely on in this world, and you CAN make sound inferences from it. This is a pretty basic inference, and I don't see why I need evidence, even if that were possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to quote this again to show more dishonesty.  You first claimed:
> 
> "What is true and not debatable is.... the terrorists saw themselves as muslims.  When I asked for evidence you then say you can't be "certain."  What the fuck is wrong with you people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people? Who the fuck are you?
> 
> HOW ARE YOU GOING TO DEBATE WHETHER THEY SAW THEMSELVES AS MUSLIMS?
> 1. They pray to Allah
> 2. I'm guessing they prat AT LEAST five times a day in the direction of Mecca
> 3. They have problem made their made a pilrammage to Mecca since they are kind of in the area.
> 4. They follow what is in the Koran.
> 
> Everything they do is for Allah, how are THEY NOT MUSLIM?
> 
> Their whole idealogy is based on the Koran. HOW IS THIS EVEN A FUCKING ARGUMENT?
> 
> You people are so stupid its mind-boggling, yet you think you are so fucking clever. Fuck, its annoying.
Click to expand...


It was claimed all the hijackers were muslim. People who make those claims have the obligation to support said claims.  Who the hell is reetawrded enough to say something is true and non-debatable only to slink away with "Well I can't be certain" when evidence is requested?


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Cali Girl alone, she's a loney spinster and her man is thousands of miles away.
> She has to aggrivate us, he won't stand for it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't win by facts you want to get personal? What a loser.
> 
> I don't see how somebody that's as young as CG can be a spinster. She's accomplished and successful in her field. Not everyone can say this. And she doesn't have a particular man. She has several she calls friends.
> 
> Housing up with a man doesn't make a woman whole btw. Being independent seems to be a cause for scorn. Would you say the same of a man? I doubt it.
> 
> If she bothers you then maybe you have a thin skin. I'd work on it.
Click to expand...


Fucking priceless hypocrisy.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims attacked us on 9/11. Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop trying to enter into discussions California Girl. You're just being annoying and trying to be a smart ass, and it's obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ain't a Mod or an Admin.... so you can go fuck yourself, backwards. And, have a nice day.
Click to expand...


Hahahahaha......and how many times have you pretended to be staff by pointing out what you thinks violates the rules?


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to quote this again to show more dishonesty.  You first claimed:
> 
> "What is true and not debatable is.... the terrorists saw themselves as muslims.  When I asked for evidence you then say you can't be "certain."  What the fuck is wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people? Who the fuck are you?
> 
> HOW ARE YOU GOING TO DEBATE WHETHER THEY SAW THEMSELVES AS MUSLIMS?
> 1. They pray to Allah
> 2. I'm guessing they prat AT LEAST five times a day in the direction of Mecca
> 3. They have problem made their made a pilrammage to Mecca since they are kind of in the area.
> 4. They follow what is in the Koran.
> 
> Everything they do is for Allah, how are THEY NOT MUSLIM?
> 
> Their whole idealogy is based on the Koran. HOW IS THIS EVEN A FUCKING ARGUMENT?
> 
> You people are so stupid its mind-boggling, yet you think you are so fucking clever. Fuck, its annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was claimed all the hijackers were muslim. People who make those claims have the obligation to support said claims.  Who the hell is reetawrded enough to say something is true and non-debatable only to slink away with "Well I can't be certain" when evidence is requested?
Click to expand...


911 Hijackers - Google Search


----------



## Intense

911: Hijacker


----------



## saveliberty

I am trying to figure out who is more pathetic, Curvelight or newpolitics.  Certainly telling someone to stay out of a discussion on a message board makes you a serious contender.  Curvelight takes it for me.  Four days into a losing position he still can't figure out the 9/11 terrorists were Muslim.  How can any of us possibly have a reasonable debate on any subject with someone that dense?


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> 911: Hijacker



Lol....you keep demonstrating you cant back up the claim.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> I am trying to figure out who is more pathetic, Curvelight or newpolitics.  Certainly telling someone to stay out of a discussion on a message board makes you a serious contender.  Curvelight takes it for me.  Four days into a losing position he still can't figure out the 9/11 terrorists were Muslim.  How can any of us possibly have a reasonable debate on any subject with someone that dense?



Nobody has provided evidence they were all muslims. If it was so easy to prove the links would have been posted by now.  All you are banking on is the fallacy of argumentum ad populum.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

saveliberty said:


> I am trying to figure out who is more pathetic, Curvelight or newpolitics.  Certainly telling someone to stay out of a discussion on a message board makes you a serious contender.  Curvelight takes it for me.  Four days into a losing position he still can't figure out the 9/11 terrorists were Muslim.  How can any of us possibly have a reasonable debate on any subject with someone that dense?



I'd vote for curvelight.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure out who is more pathetic, Curvelight or newpolitics.  Certainly telling someone to stay out of a discussion on a message board makes you a serious contender.  Curvelight takes it for me.  Four days into a losing position he still can't figure out the 9/11 terrorists were Muslim.  How can any of us possibly have a reasonable debate on any subject with someone that dense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has provided evidence they were all muslims. If it was so easy to prove the links would have been posted by now.  All you are banking on is the fallacy of argumentum ad populum.
Click to expand...


It's a known fact that the hijackers were members of al-qaeda and it is also a known fact that al-qaeda is a militant Islamist group.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure out who is more pathetic, Curvelight or newpolitics.  Certainly telling someone to stay out of a discussion on a message board makes you a serious contender.  Curvelight takes it for me.  Four days into a losing position he still can't figure out the 9/11 terrorists were Muslim.  How can any of us possibly have a reasonable debate on any subject with someone that dense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has provided evidence they were all muslims. If it was so easy to prove the links would have been posted by now.  All you are banking on is the fallacy of argumentum ad populum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a known fact that the hijackers were members of al-qaeda and it is also a known fact that al-qaeda is a militant Islamist group.
Click to expand...


You cited the 9/11 Report as proof they were all muslims so I asked you to quote the specific parts of the Report proving this and you slinked away.  You punks keep crying it is a "fact" but you haven't posted any facts proving it.  You're the kind of dumbasses that think Born in the USA is a patriotic song.


----------



## Intense

saveliberty said:


> I am trying to figure out who is more pathetic, Curvelight or newpolitics.  Certainly telling someone to stay out of a discussion on a message board makes you a serious contender.  Curvelight takes it for me.  Four days into a losing position he still can't figure out the 9/11 terrorists were Muslim.  How can any of us possibly have a reasonable debate on any subject with someone that dense?



I think Curve Light would argue with the mirror, were we not here to feed his urge. I usualy don't recommend diet here, but I think less carbs, and going vegan for a while would clean out the toxins. 

Next he will be declaring that the Terrorists were clones or pod people, and demanding to see proof that they were human, or worse from earth and not Capria.


----------



## saveliberty

Islamic Statements Against Terrorism
Mustafa Mashhur, General Guide, Muslim Brotherhood, Egypt; Qazi Hussain Ahmed, Ameer, Jamaat-e-Islami Pakistan, Pakistan; Muti Rahman Nizami, Ameer, Jamaat-e-Islami Bangladesh, Bangladesh; Shaykh Ahmad Yassin, Founder, Islamic Resistance Movement (Hamas), Palestine; Rashid Ghannoushi, President, Nahda Renaissance Movement, Tunisia; Fazil Nour, President, PAS - Parti Islam SeMalaysia, Malaysia; and 40 other Muslim scholars and politicians: 
&#8220;The undersigned, leaders of Islamic movements, are horrified by the events of Tuesday 11 September 2001 in the United States which resulted in massive killing, destruction and attack on innocent lives. We express our deepest sympathies and sorrow. We condemn, in the strongest terms, the incidents, which are against all human and Islamic norms. This is grounded in the Noble Laws of Islam which forbid all forms of attacks on innocents. God Almighty says in the Holy Qur'an: 'No bearer of burdens can bear the burden of another' (Surah al-Isra 17:15).&#8221; 

About.com: http://www.unc.edu/~kurzman/terror.htm

The "Not in the Name of Islam" petition states:

*We, the undersigned Muslims, wish to state clearly that those who commit acts of terror, murder and cruelty in the name of Islam are not only destroying innocent lives, but are also betraying the values of the faith they claim to represent*. No injustice done to Muslims can ever justify the massacre of innocent people, and no act of terror will ever serve the cause of Islam. We repudiate and dissociate ourselves from any Muslim group or individual who commits such brutal and un-Islamic acts. We refuse to allow our faith to be held hostage by the criminal actions of a tiny minority acting outside the teachings of both the Quran and the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him.

Not in the Name of Islam

Muslims distancing themselves from other Muslims.


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure out who is more pathetic, Curvelight or newpolitics.  Certainly telling someone to stay out of a discussion on a message board makes you a serious contender.  Curvelight takes it for me.  Four days into a losing position he still can't figure out the 9/11 terrorists were Muslim.  How can any of us possibly have a reasonable debate on any subject with someone that dense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Curve Light would argue with the mirror, were we not here to feed his urge. I usualy don't recommend diet here, but I think less carbs, and going vegan for a while would clean out the toxins.
> 
> Next he will be declaring that the Terrorists were clones or pod people, and demanding to see proof that they were human, or worse from earth and not Capria.
Click to expand...


You went straight to ad homs when it was pointed out you didn't support the claim.


----------



## Intense

saveliberty said:


> Islamic Statements Against Terrorism
> Mustafa Mashhur, General Guide, Muslim Brotherhood, Egypt; Qazi Hussain Ahmed, Ameer, Jamaat-e-Islami Pakistan, Pakistan; Muti Rahman Nizami, Ameer, Jamaat-e-Islami Bangladesh, Bangladesh; Shaykh Ahmad Yassin, Founder, Islamic Resistance Movement (Hamas), Palestine; Rashid Ghannoushi, President, Nahda Renaissance Movement, Tunisia; Fazil Nour, President, PAS - Parti Islam SeMalaysia, Malaysia; and 40 other Muslim scholars and politicians:
> The undersigned, leaders of Islamic movements, are horrified by the events of Tuesday 11 September 2001 in the United States which resulted in massive killing, destruction and attack on innocent lives. We express our deepest sympathies and sorrow. We condemn, in the strongest terms, the incidents, which are against all human and Islamic norms. This is grounded in the Noble Laws of Islam which forbid all forms of attacks on innocents. God Almighty says in the Holy Qur'an: 'No bearer of burdens can bear the burden of another' (Surah al-Isra 17:15).
> 
> About.com: http://www.unc.edu/~kurzman/terror.htm
> 
> The "Not in the Name of Islam" petition states:
> 
> *We, the undersigned Muslims, wish to state clearly that those who commit acts of terror, murder and cruelty in the name of Islam are not only destroying innocent lives, but are also betraying the values of the faith they claim to represent*. No injustice done to Muslims can ever justify the massacre of innocent people, and no act of terror will ever serve the cause of Islam. We repudiate and dissociate ourselves from any Muslim group or individual who commits such brutal and un-Islamic acts. We refuse to allow our faith to be held hostage by the criminal actions of a tiny minority acting outside the teachings of both the Quran and the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him.
> 
> Not in the Name of Islam
> 
> Muslims distancing themselves from other Muslims.



Exactly what we all need to see more of.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> Islamic Statements Against Terrorism
> Mustafa Mashhur, General Guide, Muslim Brotherhood, Egypt; Qazi Hussain Ahmed, Ameer, Jamaat-e-Islami Pakistan, Pakistan; Muti Rahman Nizami, Ameer, Jamaat-e-Islami Bangladesh, Bangladesh; Shaykh Ahmad Yassin, Founder, Islamic Resistance Movement (Hamas), Palestine; Rashid Ghannoushi, President, Nahda Renaissance Movement, Tunisia; Fazil Nour, President, PAS - Parti Islam SeMalaysia, Malaysia; and 40 other Muslim scholars and politicians:
> The undersigned, leaders of Islamic movements, are horrified by the events of Tuesday 11 September 2001 in the United States which resulted in massive killing, destruction and attack on innocent lives. We express our deepest sympathies and sorrow. We condemn, in the strongest terms, the incidents, which are against all human and Islamic norms. This is grounded in the Noble Laws of Islam which forbid all forms of attacks on innocents. God Almighty says in the Holy Qur'an: 'No bearer of burdens can bear the burden of another' (Surah al-Isra 17:15).
> 
> About.com: http://www.unc.edu/~kurzman/terror.htm
> 
> The "Not in the Name of Islam" petition states:
> 
> *We, the undersigned Muslims, wish to state clearly that those who commit acts of terror, murder and cruelty in the name of Islam are not only destroying innocent lives, but are also betraying the values of the faith they claim to represent*. No injustice done to Muslims can ever justify the massacre of innocent people, and no act of terror will ever serve the cause of Islam. We repudiate and dissociate ourselves from any Muslim group or individual who commits such brutal and un-Islamic acts. We refuse to allow our faith to be held hostage by the criminal actions of a tiny minority acting outside the teachings of both the Quran and the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon him.
> 
> Not in the Name of Islam
> 
> Muslims distancing themselves from other Muslims.



Lol. I just pointed out you are relying on the argumentum ad populum fallacy and you immediately prove it.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure out who is more pathetic, Curvelight or newpolitics.  Certainly telling someone to stay out of a discussion on a message board makes you a serious contender.  Curvelight takes it for me.  Four days into a losing position he still can't figure out the 9/11 terrorists were Muslim.  How can any of us possibly have a reasonable debate on any subject with someone that dense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Curve Light would argue with the mirror, were we not here to feed his urge. I usualy don't recommend diet here, but I think less carbs, and going vegan for a while would clean out the toxins.
> 
> Next he will be declaring that the Terrorists were clones or pod people, and demanding to see proof that they were human, or worse from earth and not Capria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You went straight to ad homs when it was pointed out you didn't support the claim.
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty

Look back two or three posts curvelight.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has provided evidence they were all muslims. If it was so easy to prove the links would have been posted by now.  All you are banking on is the fallacy of argumentum ad populum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a known fact that the hijackers were members of al-qaeda and it is also a known fact that al-qaeda is a militant Islamist group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cited the 9/11 Report as proof they were all muslims so I asked you to quote the specific parts of the Report proving this and you slinked away.  You punks keep crying it is a "fact" but you haven't posted any facts proving it.  You're the kind of dumbasses that think Born in the USA is a patriotic song.
Click to expand...


I didn't slink away you idiot, unlike you I have job that I must tend to from time to time. Yes the 911 report did confirm the religious backgrounds of the hijackers and no I will not quote the specific parts. Read it for yourself and do you own research.

The highjackers were in fact members of al-qaeda, al-qaeda is in fact a Islamic terrorist group. It doesn't take a genius to conclude that the hijackers were muslim. Of course if you have proof that these guys joined an islamic group just for shits and giggles then by all means, let's see it.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> Look back two or three posts curvelight.



For what?


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a known fact that the hijackers were members of al-qaeda and it is also a known fact that al-qaeda is a militant Islamist group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cited the 9/11 Report as proof they were all muslims so I asked you to quote the specific parts of the Report proving this and you slinked away.  You punks keep crying it is a "fact" but you haven't posted any facts proving it.  You're the kind of dumbasses that think Born in the USA is a patriotic song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't slink away you idiot, unlike you I have job that I must tend to from time to time. Yes the 911 report did confirm the religious backgrounds of the hijackers and no I will not quote the specific parts. Read it for yourself and do you own research.
> 
> The highjackers were in fact members of al-qaeda, al-qaeda is in fact a Islamic terrorist group. It doesn't take a genius to conclude that the hijackers were muslim. Of course if you have proof that these guys joined an islamic group just for shits and giggles then by all means, let's see it.
Click to expand...


You say the 9/11 report proves they were all muslims but you can't quote the report proving it.......fucking punk.


----------



## saveliberty

Ask Juan Williams if he thinks they were Muslim terrorists.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> Ask Juan Williams if he thinks they were Muslim terrorists.



Ask britney spears goto on a nationwide tour giving seminars on motherhood.
(Figure as long as distractions are being posted...)


----------



## saveliberty

I guess I'll go back to denying the existence of curvelight.  Anyone care to prove he exists.  I say its just a computer generated message system.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CurveLight said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You cited the 9/11 Report as proof they were all muslims so I asked you to quote the specific parts of the Report proving this and you slinked away.  You punks keep crying it is a "fact" but you haven't posted any facts proving it.  You're the kind of dumbasses that think Born in the USA is a patriotic song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't slink away you idiot, unlike you I have job that I must tend to from time to time. Yes the 911 report did confirm the religious backgrounds of the hijackers and no I will not quote the specific parts. Read it for yourself and do you own research.
> 
> The highjackers were in fact members of al-qaeda, al-qaeda is in fact a Islamic terrorist group. It doesn't take a genius to conclude that the hijackers were muslim. Of course if you have proof that these guys joined an islamic group just for shits and giggles then by all means, let's see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say the 9/11 report proves they were all muslims but you can't quote the report proving it.......fucking punk.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving you do not possess reading comprehension skills. I didn't say the report proved anything, I said it backs up the claim that the hijackers were in fact muslim....fucking moron.

You haven't produced one thing to support your position.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really that fucking stupid? The hijackers were members of Al-Qaeda which is a militant Islamist group. Get your head out of your ass and wise up!
> 
> http://govinfo.library.unt.edu/911/report/911Report.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You know how to use the link feature.  Was that your only purpose in linking the report?  Surely you aren't dumb enough to think linking the entire report backs up your claim......then again....you have proven to be a dumbass quite regularly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact the report backs up my claim quite effectively. And you have presented nothing to support your argument that shows the hijackers were not muslim or they were not members of Al-Qaeda.
Click to expand...


Quote the specific part of the report that backs up your claim you dumbass.  I have never said they were not muslims.  What I've asked for is idiot ***** like you to prove our own damn claim. You can't so you keep begging for distractions.


----------



## CurveLight

Lonestar_logic said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't slink away you idiot, unlike you I have job that I must tend to from time to time. Yes the 911 report did confirm the religious backgrounds of the hijackers and no I will not quote the specific parts. Read it for yourself and do you own research.
> 
> The highjackers were in fact members of al-qaeda, al-qaeda is in fact a Islamic terrorist group. It doesn't take a genius to conclude that the hijackers were muslim. Of course if you have proof that these guys joined an islamic group just for shits and giggles then by all means, let's see it.
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> You say the 9/11 report proves they were all muslims but you can't quote the report proving it.......fucking punk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you do not possess reading comprehension skills. I didn't say the report proved anything, I said it backs up the claim that the hijackers were in fact muslim....fucking moron.
> 
> You haven't produced one thing to support your position.
Click to expand...



I've never made a claim on this you dumbass. I've only asked for you to support your claim....yet you claim others can't read.......fucking cockrocker...


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> I guess I'll go back to denying the existence of curvelight.  Anyone care to prove he exists.  I say its just a computer generated message system.



You can't prove your claim so more distraction.......


----------



## California Girl

Meanwhile, on planet earth..... Muslims attacked us on 9/11.


----------



## CurveLight

California Girl said:


> Meanwhile, on planet earth..... Muslims attacked us on 9/11.



Edited for content - KNOCK IT OFF.


----------



## Intense

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, on planet earth..... Muslims attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited for content
Click to expand...


You have some real issues to deal with, I'm thinking Thorazine time and a padded cell. Seek help before it's too late for you.


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topspin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Cali Girl alone, she's a loney spinster and her man is thousands of miles away.
> She has to aggrivate us, he won't stand for it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't win by facts you want to get personal? What a loser.
> 
> I don't see how somebody that's as young as CG can be a spinster. She's accomplished and successful in her field. Not everyone can say this. And she doesn't have a particular man. She has several she calls friends.
> 
> Housing up with a man doesn't make a woman whole btw. Being independent seems to be a cause for scorn. Would you say the same of a man? I doubt it.
> 
> If she bothers you then maybe you have a thin skin. I'd work on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking priceless hypocrisy.
Click to expand...




Coming from a butt-reaming shit-for-brains like you 

Sometimes I wonder if you're even reading what you're responding to dick-wad.


----------



## CurveLight

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't win by facts you want to get personal? What a loser.
> 
> I don't see how somebody that's as young as CG can be a spinster. She's accomplished and successful in her field. Not everyone can say this. And she doesn't have a particular man. She has several she calls friends.
> 
> Housing up with a man doesn't make a woman whole btw. Being independent seems to be a cause for scorn. Would you say the same of a man? I doubt it.
> 
> If she bothers you then maybe you have a thin skin. I'd work on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking priceless hypocrisy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a butt-reaming shit-for-brains like you
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if you're even reading what you're responding to dick-wad.
Click to expand...




Lol....someone who calls himself mudwhistle (aka-asshole) calls someone else a butt reamer.......hahahahahahaha....

Any of you dumbasses find the evidence proving the terrorists were all muslims?


----------



## CurveLight

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, on planet earth..... Muslims attacked us on 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im guessing one of the things you like best about forums is you don't have to stop sucking your dog's dick when you post.  Or did that poor creature throw himself in front of a bus to escape you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have some real issues to deal with, I'm thinking Thorazine time and a padded cell. Seek help before it's too late for you.
Click to expand...


You can't be honest about simple shit but want to suggest thorazine simply because I know how to push idiots' buttons?  Lol.....


----------



## saveliberty

CurveLight said:


> Im guessing one of the things you like best about forums is you don't have to stop sucking your dog's dick when you post.  Or did that poor creature throw himself in front of a bus to escape you?



Attacking the pets of a single person seems like a family attack to me.  Ban his ass!


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im guessing one of the things you like best about forums is you don't have to stop sucking your dog's dick when you post.  Or did that poor creature throw himself in front of a bus to escape you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attacking the pets of a single person seems like a family attack to me.  Ban his ass!
Click to expand...


It wasn't an attack on a dog and I don't even know if she has any pets aside from her diesel powered vibrators. But I do appreciate your public display of desperation in wanting to silence someone so bad you don't give a fuck what the rules are.  You're a typical idiot nationalist.  You're the kind of punk that rallied behind the iraq war under a banner of spreading Freedom............


----------



## mudwhistle

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking priceless hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a butt-reaming shit-for-brains like you
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if you're even reading what you're responding to dick-wad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol....someone who calls himself mudwhistle (aka-asshole) calls someone else a butt reamer.......hahahahahahaha....
> 
> Any of you dumbasses find the evidence proving the terrorists were all muslims?
Click to expand...


Ask anyone if they feel like answering your stupid question numb-nuts.


----------



## Dis

Lay off the over the top personal attacks, and get back on track.


----------



## saveliberty

His (Ziad Jarrah, the pilot of the plane that crashed in Pennsylvania) disappearances, like changes in the other men's lives (9/11 terrorists) , were traceable to his discovery of *radical Islam *and jihad -- not jihad as "the individual's daily struggle for his own soul," but jihad as* a Muslim's *" obligation to fight on behalf of his beliefs, against nonbelievers and corrupters of belief." 

Jonathan Yardley - The 9/11 Hijackers - washingtonpost.com

From a reporter who had followed the attack for months.  Happy now?


----------



## newpolitics

California Girl said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't a Mod or an Admin.... so you can go fuck yourself, backwards. And, have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was, you would be nicer with your words? You're a tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not me, so fuck off.
Click to expand...


Whatever, I'm through with this personal shit. Sorry for calling you a tool. That was a personal attack, and I shouldn't have done it, and I didn't really mean it. I still think you're a huge bitch on these boards, but that's my problem.


----------



## CurveLight

saveliberty said:


> His (Ziad Jarrah, the pilot of the plane that crashed in Pennsylvania) disappearances, like changes in the other men's lives (9/11 terrorists) , were traceable to his discovery of *radical Islam *and jihad -- not jihad as "the individual's daily struggle for his own soul," but jihad as* a Muslim's *" obligation to fight on behalf of his beliefs, against nonbelievers and corrupters of belief."
> 
> Jonathan Yardley - The 9/11 Hijackers - washingtonpost.com
> 
> From a reporter who had followed the attack for months.  Happy now?



I especially liked the part that said none of them stood out for their religious or political activism.

I can't be the only one to notice how hard it is to provide actual facts showing they were all muslims.  There is a lot of denial regarding this hence all the hoopla.


----------

